# Show us your greens!!!



## lgotje (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi there I'm just over excited about gtp's and love there colours I just wanted to see what magnificent colourations are about so I no who to buy off or maybe breed with one day haha


----------



## lgotje (Jul 31, 2010)

Come on people pit dome pics up!


----------



## Kurto (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## lgotje (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice gtp kurto u should be proud


----------



## lgotje (Jul 31, 2010)

Come on people get your greens out!!!


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 31, 2010)

great looking gtp kurto i love the colour chance there just magnificent


----------



## larks (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Snakelove (Aug 1, 2010)

larks said:


>


 
I don't think he's quite happy being a third wheel mate. lol


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> I don't think he's quite happy being a third wheel mate. lol


 lol poor little guy


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 1, 2010)

One I shot yesterday.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> One I shot yesterday.


nice one michael love the yellow dorsal stripe


----------



## singlestriker (Aug 1, 2010)

My GTP pic's thread


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

yep i definately have to get me some of these soon


----------



## lgotje (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful snakes can't wait for the crazy colour morphs to hit aus


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> One I shot yesterday.


 now why would u shoot a snake like that michael?


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 2, 2010)

awesome greens kurto


----------



## lgotje (Aug 4, 2010)

Get themgreens out!!!!!!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 4, 2010)

This girl had her (fingers crossed) prelay shed tonight looking pretty promising.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 4, 2010)

Greenmad said:


> This girl had her (fingers crossed) prelay shed tonight looking pretty promising.


 very nice mate good luck


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks bud



byron_moses said:


> very nice mate good luck


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 4, 2010)

*YEE HAH !!!! GO YOU GOOD THING solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## No-two (Aug 4, 2010)

Very nice greenmad. Good luck.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is a gorgeous GTP Greenmad. I would love to own one like that.


----------



## VeLLiKi (Aug 4, 2010)

This is my "greens" from Portugal, hope you guys like it!

- This is Isis, a 4,5 years old Biak female.





- This is Alice, a 6 years old Sorong female.




- This is First, a 1 year old American Line (produced for Sean and Christian Stewart from BlueDeuce X Watermelon in the USA).




- This is Lil´Calico, a 1 year old Calico OC (produced for Marc Spataro) in the USA.





Hope you guys like it!!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 4, 2010)

bloody hell there some hot gtps thank you for sharing


----------



## Perkele (Aug 4, 2010)

a couple of my girlfriend's GTP, just starting to change colour on the nose


----------



## JoMo (Aug 4, 2010)

Here are the ones I keep (I´m also from Portugal, and a good friend of Velliki, that posted above):

Males
1- "Grizzly"
CBB in England in 2000









2 -"Dayak"
CBB in Spain in 2007 by Diego Prieto









Females
3- "Faith"
CBB in Italy in 2005 by Clay Valeri









4- "Diana" 
CBB in Germany in 2008





Unsexed

5- "Moreno"
CBB in Croatia 2009 by Toma Makjanic
as a neonate




in July









6- "Banana Split"
CBB in Croatia 2009 by Neven Vrbanic
as a neonate




(he is changing nowadays, but I don´t have a recent pic)


Lastly, my 3 new guys, still in the US waiting for the export/import papers

7-"Spatico" (male)
CBB in 2008 by Marc Spataro from the Mandango (Calico jr x Lemon girl) / Minnie (sorong-type) pairing
in february




in June









8-"Kimmie" (female)
CBB in 2008 by Kim Burge from the Rodney/Matilda pairing
pic take in Apr29





9-"?" 4.3 for the time being... (unsexed)
CBB in 2009 by John Leckie from the RW 6.21.021/EB 94-07 pairing





And just to give you an ideia of how I keep them, some random pics of the a few of the terrariums

















That´s all folks !


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 4, 2010)

Greenmad said:


> This girl had her (fingers crossed) prelay shed tonight looking pretty promising.





This is the male that she has been mating with


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 4, 2010)

in the u.s. there are some amazing colour morph of gtp look brillant hopefully one day we will be able to get them here too


----------



## Amby_Purr (Aug 4, 2010)

I know it's not the same, but i'm a nail tech, and I'm heading down to the gold coast reptile expo on the weekend, so to celebrate I created "chondro" nails for myself, and figure I'll post them in this thread hehehe



Sorry, I know it's not a REAL snake....lol


----------



## Chadleystar (Aug 5, 2010)

Jomo and Velliki they are some amazing GTP's you should both be very proud. Love the set ups Jomo they are first class and just what these amazing animals deserve.


----------



## JoMo (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot !

Regards
Joao


----------



## lgotje (Aug 5, 2010)

Jesus Christ I'm gonna have to say that theese animals are within the top 10 of the most beautiful and amazing creatures in the world!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 18, 2010)

These are some of my GTPs the first pic is a update she is due to lay within the next few days.


----------



## Kurto (Aug 18, 2010)

oohh I am a bit jealous, love the one in the middle Greenmad! 

Heres one thats not nowhere near green!


----------



## shaye (Aug 18, 2010)

Great pics keep them coming


----------



## Dallas (Aug 18, 2010)

Stunning animals everyone!! Im sooooo jealous!

I agree with Shaye, keep the photos coming!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 18, 2010)

Kurto said:


> oohh I am a bit jealous, love the one in the middle Greenmad!
> 
> Thanks kurto you have some very nice greens yourself


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Male & Female Sorong together.......solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 18, 2010)

Beautiful baden


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Aug 18, 2010)

solar 17- there hotties, heaps of great ones i will put my little girl here tonite but she aint that pretty compared to some of theres and i thought she was the best,


----------



## Kurto (Aug 18, 2010)

Is that a corn snake in the middle? LOL


----------



## kupper (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice spotting kurto :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been to the Cairns Tropical Zoo today, they have a fantastic GTP display at the entrance. It's big, clean, landscaped with live plants, cascading creek and 3 nice chondros sitting there.
I asked the staff if they're breeding their GTPs this year again and answer was "no" there is no money in them any more, project like that costs too much time.


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 18, 2010)

wow...it should be about the reptile...


----------



## Owzi (Aug 18, 2010)

Michael what locality type do you think the animals at Cairns Tropical Zoo are?


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 18, 2010)

greenmad and solar17 there just spectacular GTPs you have there


----------



## shaye (Aug 19, 2010)

My friend Andrew camilleri has bought things from taronga zoo here in Sydney and swapped some things 
I know he swapped some adult female boyds forest dragons for a few baby frill necks 
Then about a month ago he bought 2 adult perenties off them


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 19, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> what is the go with private zoo's bred stock i was at Australia zoo the other day and noticed a few gravid snakes (GTP, Striped coastal and scrubs) are they permitted to sell to private keepers like us?


 
Yes, they can sell / give reptiles to the (licenced) keepers like us but their Zoo Association (whatever they call themselves) is against it. Good on those who ignore this silly rule.


----------



## shaye (Aug 19, 2010)

Umm don't know mate I think he knew them and they rang my mate to ask him 
I'm with Michael too I reckon it's a silly rule too IMO
Cheers shaye


----------



## shaye (Aug 19, 2010)

Jfjellstrom 
I agree by really a gtp is a gtp to me 
In meaning there all amazing animals whether they be blue black orange green or yellow lol 
IMO 
Cheers Shaye


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 19, 2010)

thats right shaye what ever shade there all amazing animals


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 23, 2010)

This girl has had 14 eggs so far this morning very excited


----------



## shaye (Aug 23, 2010)

That's heaps good I hope they all hatch out to be very healthy hatchies and then just one really snappy lol coz everything ain't always perfect 
Congrats mate make sure u post when there hatching


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## shaye (Aug 23, 2010)

That's one cracker of a pic u got there dickyknee
Love it


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for the great pics everyone Greenmad best of luck hope all is fine what a beautiful looking snake you have


----------



## zulu (Aug 23, 2010)

Goodluck with incubation greenmad,

Dickyknee your greens looking good,got a really blue tail there!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks guys ill keep you updated


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 23, 2010)

Greenmad said:


> This girl has had 14 eggs so far this morning very excited


*Must be the mountain air..good luckwith them R. solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks baden


----------



## deebo (Aug 23, 2010)

good luck with them ryan. Gonna hold many back do you think?

Cheers,
dave


----------



## eamonn (Aug 23, 2010)

I think this thred needs to be closed, I'm getting way to jellous!


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 23, 2010)

well done greenmad


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Can you keep Greens in Vic? and What license do you need, anything special?


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey dave im planning on keeping them only sell 1 or 2 to fund new things.

Thanks everyone


----------



## monique18026 (Aug 23, 2010)

Animal collector yes you can on advanced lic gtp do require more specfic requirements mostly to do with hundity more complete chondro is a good book to read


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Aug 23, 2010)

how much will they cost? heaps isn't it?


----------



## monique18026 (Aug 23, 2010)

You can get A juvie for $2000-$4000 depending on the breeder


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Aug 23, 2010)

whoa thats a bit


----------



## lgotje (Aug 23, 2010)

You. An get them cheaper if u hunt


----------



## Kurto (Aug 25, 2010)

Here's one I suspect is a male!


----------



## blakehose (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful standard Green Python Kurto! I love the cross in it's eyes.


----------



## Kurto (Aug 26, 2010)

blakehose said:


> Beautiful standard Green Python Kurto! I love the cross in it's eyes.


 
Thanks for the comment buddy, though I am curious... what makes it standard?


----------



## solar 17 (Aug 26, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Thanks for the comment buddy, though I am curious... what makes it standard?


*Maybe no FM radio or high compression hub caps ..LOL
.....solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## shaye (Aug 26, 2010)

Great pic kurto love the little bit of yellow on the head and the little spots of yellow
Cheers Shaye


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 26, 2010)

I was watching this youtube clip and there was a 2 year old female GTP that keept it juvi colouration (Yellow) I never knew this could happen, could someone confirm this for me?

YouTube - thecrestedgecko's Channel

Time: 1:10


----------



## Kurto (Aug 26, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> *Maybe no FM radio or high compression hub caps ..LOL
> .....solar 17 [Baden]*


 
I knew I shouldn't have cheaped out and bought the poverty pack!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 26, 2010)

nice looking green kurto love the yellow head


----------



## python_dan89 (Aug 26, 2010)

love the greens =)


----------



## kupper (Aug 26, 2010)

blakehose said:


> Beautiful standard Green Python Kurto! I love the cross in it's eyes.


 
I think this has taken the cake for the weeks top comment


----------



## blakehose (Aug 26, 2010)

Definetly came out sounding wrong. I was not degrading your animal in any way, shape or form. By standard I meant that it doesn't possess the black or white vertebral scalation, or blue stripes etc.Though the remaining yellow on the head and scattered scalation is very nice.

Hah sorry about that, the more I read it, the more like an idiot I feel!


----------



## Kurto (Sep 10, 2010)

Here's another pic! I was fooling around with my wireless shutter release last night. I'll tell you what, best $20 purchase I've made for months!!!!!


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 10, 2010)

Great pic kurto, very nice looking animal.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 10, 2010)

these are such beautiful pythons. I would love one of these one day


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 10, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Here's another pic! I was fooling around with my wireless shutter release last night. I'll tell you what, best $20 purchase I've made for months!!!!!



yeah mate its amazimg how much movement hitting the shutter button makes


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 10, 2010)

Kurto, have you sent this shot to the AHS photo comp? You should.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 18, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Here's one I suspect is a male!


 
How old is that one?


----------



## Kurto (Sep 18, 2010)

about 10 months in that pic


----------



## D3pro (Sep 18, 2010)

have you found out the sex yet? it looks awesome btw.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a dude...


----------



## grimjob (Sep 18, 2010)

ralphy is the first pic only 8 months, harlow is the second and coming up to 1 yr


----------



## lgotje (Sep 21, 2010)

hey grimjob did u get ur first gtp from greg in brissy?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 21, 2010)

JoMo said:


> Here are the ones I keep (I´m also from Portugal, and a good friend of Velliki, that posted above):
> 
> And just to give you an ideia of how I keep them, some random pics of the a few of the terrariums
> 
> ...


 

Some amazing colour variations on this thread, congrats to everyone that has posted pics...some truly beautiful looking animals.

Hi JoMo, just curious with your setup as pictured above....do you use real plants in your terrariums? If so, what type of plants do you use that are safe, and do you find with the high humidity that the plants create a lot of algae (slime) within the terrariums, not to mention a lot more maintenance created in keeping them all clean?

Some awesome looking gtp's you have there too


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 21, 2010)

Some pics of my little guy named Oscar (sorry if these have been posted before).

Pics taken by byron_moses...

View attachment 164557


View attachment 164555


View attachment 164556


View attachment 164554


----------



## grimjob (Sep 21, 2010)

hey Igotje, yeh i got them both from greg, great lil snakes, did you get a gtp off him?


----------



## MoOrelia (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi guyz, Here in europe GTP's are really famous. But mainly we have rom Papua New Guinea locality (Aru, Sorong, Biak, Jayapura, Wamena, Manokwari, Lereh, Cyclops...etc)
And of course non from australia due to the laws.... 

So i would like to creat an article on my french forum about aussie GTP's to see the difference with the one we usually keep, and share the beauty of aussies. SO thoose who agree with that an who have pictures plz sent me by MP or allow me to take them from the forum....

Thanks beerguyz


----------



## JoMo (Sep 22, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Some amazing colour variations on this thread, congrats to everyone that has posted pics...some truly beautiful looking animals.
> 
> Hi JoMo, just curious with your setup as pictured above....do you use real plants in your terrariums? If so, what type of plants do you use that are safe, and do you find with the high humidity that the plants create a lot of algae (slime) within the terrariums, not to mention a lot more maintenance created in keeping them all clean?
> 
> Some awesome looking gtp's you have there too


 
Hi Wayne,

I only use natural plants. I don´t know the English words of most of them, so I´ll use the latin ones:
-chamaedorea elegans (the little palms, pictured on the left);
- scindapsum (pothos);
- ficcus repens (the ivy you seen on the ground);
- schefflera (on the right side of the bigger terrarium).

The plants are watered and misted once a week (Saturday, usually) and I also mist on Wed. So, the humidity is never high; it´s stable around 60-65%, obsviously increasing when I mist. I have never noticed any slime in the terrariums

As regards maintenance, it´s very easy: I mist/water as above mentioned and trimm the plants when needed and I spot clean (with a spoon) whenever the animals defecate - if I´m fast enough seeing the "poop" before the springtails and the other little bugs that populate the substract "process it".

And tks !


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 22, 2010)

JoMo said:


> Hi Wayne,
> 
> I only use natural plants. I don´t know the English words of most of them, so I´ll use the latin ones:
> -chamaedorea elegans (the little palms, pictured on the left);
> ...


 

Thanks for all the info JoMo, really appreciate it.

I only have plastics in my terrarium, but have noted the plants you use, and with a bit more research on the english versions, I'll look into a nursery some time soon to switch them over.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 22, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> Some pics of my little guy named Oscar (sorry if these have been posted before).
> 
> Pics taken by byron_moses...
> 
> ...


 
wow:shock: very nice indeed.

nice enclosure setup too.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 4, 2010)

So thats why the greens are thriving..lol...


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 4, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Is that a corn snake in the middle? LOL


 
So thats why there thriving,thats one useful thing that corns are good for..lol...Very nice Greenmad,Solar and Kurto...


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 4, 2010)

There are some awesome snakes here and the enclosures are awesome... Keep the pics coming guys- These pythons are awesome =)

cheers


----------



## Kurto (Nov 12, 2010)

peak-a-boo!


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 12, 2010)

great shot kurto i love that green of yours, heres a couple of the hatchies they have had 5 feeds know and are powering along and a quick one of mum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Wookie (Nov 13, 2010)

Man some of those foreign species are nice. Not a fan of some of the speckled ones with black but others look awesome. Sometimes I wish they'd allow quarantined imports here , not just for greens.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

ok just one more


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 13, 2010)

great shots farma how old is she/he


----------



## Kurto (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice native Farma!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Greenmad, cheers kurto shes an 08 hatchy that one


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice indeed Kurto-Farma and Greenmad...there the hatchies from the bluey female correct...She is a stunner.....


----------



## pythons73 (Nov 13, 2010)

Heres a photo of the parents that i had,male on left(white spots) female on right,they do have there heads crossed over..


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 14, 2010)

pythons73 said:


> Greenmad...there the hatchies from the bluey female correct...She is a stunner.....



hey mark yes the bluey female was the mum and the dad has a lot of yellow fleck, Im pretty happy as all ate bar 2 within 9 days from hatching.


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2010)

great shots everyone!

anyone breed 'true' Biak types this season? any pics of the parents? drop me a PM if you have.


----------



## grimjob (Jan 3, 2011)

just thought I would refresh this thread, love the greenies, she has only just started to show this great colour


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 3, 2011)

Another one of mine.

-Grimjob great looking green


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## -Katana- (Jan 3, 2011)

I have to say that I have the deepest pea "Green" envy right at this moment.
Kudos on keeping such stunning creatures.
I gather they are absolutely not for the novice so at this point they are in my "bucket list".


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 3, 2011)

My lil' green.


----------



## D3pro (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Greenmad (Jan 3, 2011)

heres another this ones my fav


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Cooking in a ceramic ten litre urn...solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice baden


----------



## grimjob (Jan 3, 2011)

Great looking gtp every1 I'll put a pic up of my new Aussie, the smallest thing ever so cute


----------



## grimjob (Jan 4, 2011)

it's so tiny


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 4, 2011)

Miss Spotty.


----------



## grimjob (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice specks Michael,



the family playing!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 4, 2011)

I just received this red chondro as a Christmas present from Rico Walder. Is this smuggling?


----------



## D3pro (Jan 4, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I just received this red chondro as a Christmas present from Rico Walker. Is this smuggling?


 
On if it's made from panda babies lol


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## deebo (Jan 4, 2011)

Great shots dicky - can clearly see why its best to steer clear of the pointy end of these guys!


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 4, 2011)

David Evans said:


> Great shots dicky - can clearly see why its best to steer clear of the pointy end of these guys!


 
I took a fed bite of her a few months back , not the biggest or baddest snakes out there , but there was a lot of blood and swearing ...


----------



## GreatSnakes (Jan 4, 2011)

One of mine from this evening. Eating his rat and then asking for more!


----------



## grimjob (Jan 4, 2011)

Dickyknee great shots, yeh the most placid things to hold but come feed and you need a 10ft pole just to make sure you don't get chewed, also great shots greatsnakes I love the colours she looks awesome, such beautiful snakes


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 4, 2011)

GreatSnakes said:


> One of mine from this evening. Eating his rat and then asking for more!
> ,*
> *View attachment 180113
> View attachment 180114



*Hey Craig..Very nice high yellow....cheers Baden*


----------



## GreatSnakes (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks Baden, This girl is turning out even better! Hoping that I will be able to pair them up soon.


----------



## deebo (Jan 4, 2011)

Craig - those two are stunners! how old are they? Must be chuffed having them in your collection.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

stunning pair GreatSnakes!


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 5, 2011)

Greatsnakes , they are crackers mate ...


----------



## GreatSnakes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I am really chuffed with how they have turned out and hope to pair them up next season.


----------



## lgotje (Jan 28, 2011)

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...tobucket.com/albums/aa419/lgotje/DSC00322.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...tobucket.com/albums/aa419/lgotje/DSC00320.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...tobucket.com/albums/aa419/lgotje/DSC00319.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...tobucket.com/albums/aa419/lgotje/DSC00318.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...tobucket.com/albums/aa419/lgotje/DSC00314.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums...et.com/albums/aa419/lgotje/CopyofDSC00319.jpg

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa419/lgotje/CopyofDSC00319.jpg

heres a few of mine




























the yellow fella is changing atm and going really bluey green


----------



## Toad (Feb 7, 2011)

couple of pics of mine.


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 7, 2011)

very nice toad love the blue and white in that one


----------



## longqi (Feb 17, 2011)

This is S&B short for skin and bone
When I got it it had stomasis but fine now


kama with customer

birru



damai

snowflake


----------



## JimWetherall (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Moreliavridis (Feb 19, 2011)

My female from michael!


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice greens jason and jim
Here is a new addition


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice Ryan,i wonder how it will look in a years time,how old is he-she..Do you have any photos of the parents..SHOWOFF...I love that darker green Jas,must be very impressed with a STUNNING green...


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful shots of the red Jim, absolutely stunning!

What are you using for the perch in the last two shots?


----------



## JimWetherall (Feb 19, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Beautiful shots of the red Jim, absolutely stunning!
> 
> What are you using for the perch in the last two shots?



Cheers Wayne. For perches I use 10mm Acrylic rods, bought it from ebay. Comes in various thicknesses and lengths.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 19, 2011)

Just took these 2 shots on this morning's inspection.


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 19, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Very nice Ryan,i wonder how it will look in a years time,how old is he-she..Do you have any photos of the parents..SHOWOFF...I love that darker green Jas,must be very impressed with a STUNNING green...


 
Hi mark she is 14 months old the parents hold a lot of blue and yellow.


----------



## lgotje (Mar 1, 2011)

anyone else got any mad chondros?


----------



## ramzee86 (Mar 18, 2011)

My 4 month Old Aussie Native


----------



## gosia (Mar 18, 2011)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> Can you keep Greens in Vic? and What license do you need, anything special?



Yeah just standard License


----------



## ramzee86 (Mar 18, 2011)

Im pretty sure you need an Advanced License...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 18, 2011)

this is our female we got at the expo , pics were taken the next day .


----------



## Smithers (Mar 18, 2011)

That's gorgeous Sarah,....nice one


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 18, 2011)

My little Kato. Photos aren't quite in order. The first is the first part of colour change, the second is soon after Kato came home, the second is well into colour change, the third is what Kato looks like at the moment (the black has been there for the last 2 months, whereas the first part of colour change was over in approximately 2 weeks) and the last photo is Kato's most recent shed.


----------



## elfwing_m (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is my GTP male, 6ft and 6 years old. I'm living in KL, Malaysia since 2004 and I bought this guy even before I bought a TV.
Very hard to get GTP's here due to changes in Cities License status. I have an Irian Jaya carpet python aswell, would possible try to crossbreed. Hard to cool the snakes here when it is always 31-32 degrees. 
Anyway here is a few pics of my greenie


----------



## arcy11 (Mar 18, 2011)

Here is my share, my GTP
i call him "krypton"


----------



## guzzo (Mar 18, 2011)

View attachment 191390
This is the only green I have for now so it will have to do.....some fantastic snakes here....makes you green with envy...haha......sorry for sad joke best I can do on a Friday night


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 18, 2011)

guzzo said:


> sorry for sad joke best I can do on a Friday night


 
I liked it lol


----------



## guzzo (Mar 18, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> I liked it lol


 
hahah were both sad then haha


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 19, 2011)

Two of my two hatchies


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 19, 2011)

C,mon Ryan,there growing mould on them,i better take them off ur hands to get the treatment they deserve..lol..Ive got a couple spare enclosures here...Very nice Arcy11...


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 19, 2011)

Feeding time.


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 19, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> C,mon Ryan,there growing mould on them,i better take them off ur hands to get the treatment they deserve..lol..Ive got a couple spare enclosures here...Very nice Arcy11...



LOL the mould is only there because they get misted daily.

Michael great pic how old are those hatchies.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 19, 2011)

4.5 months.


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks michael its a good sight when there all lined up having a feed like that.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's one of mine - 4.5 year old female. Arcy11, it looks like your boy and this girl would make a handsome couple


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice, That's what I call a high yellow. I hope she stays like that - should do at 4.5 years.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Mar 21, 2011)

The photo doesn't do her justice. She looks like a yellow highlighter in real life. 

She definitely looks like she'll stay this colour for life.


----------



## killimike (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that is a *yellow* GTP! Stunning. I hope there are some more out there...


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 21, 2011)

Love that yellow one spilota-variegata!


----------



## arcy11 (Mar 21, 2011)

spilota_variegata said:


> Here's one of mine - 4.5 year old female. Arcy11, it looks like your boy and this girl would make a handsome couple
> 
> View attachment 191788
> [/Q
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## -Katana- (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm always struck by the beauty of Green Tree Pythons.
Thank you for sharing, Fama


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

fresh shed 





no so fresh shed 





and just plain cranky


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 25, 2011)

nice pics farma


----------



## zulu (Mar 26, 2011)

*re Show*

Pic i took a few days back of the female on the branch in her enclosure.


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 27, 2011)

very nice zulu


----------



## zulu (Mar 27, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> very nice zulu


 
Thanks mate,ile find some baby pics of that one if i can.

Found some of when it was shedding early 2009,shes 5.5 ft TL now and that shows how fast these things can grow under the right conditions.


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice zulu have you got a mate for her


----------



## elfwing_m (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is mine with his "new" blue lips and markings, these markings has only started do develop after he was 6 years old.


----------



## lgotje (Mar 29, 2011)

That's crazy elfwing I have sarong type looking one that's 2 years old and has only just started getting blue on it's face I think it will take years befor it eventually gets all it's blue markings


----------



## zulu (Mar 29, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Very nice zulu have you got a mate for her


 
Ive got a mature male,it bonked the crap out of it early last month. Hes an extremely green looking GTP. I took some pics for you and other chondro lovers.


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 30, 2011)

very nice zulu thanks for the pics


----------



## elfwing_m (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes Igotje it has been some time in the making of these changes. Looking at crossing him with an Irian jaya carpet in about 3 months time. Very few gtp's in Malaysia so it's been a long stubble to find him a suitable female, let's hope for some love and luck. Looking at expanding into white lip pythons and more gtp's when they pop up. Maybe even diamonds but they will come from USA. I miss Aussie snakes :-(


----------



## lgotje (Apr 3, 2011)

haha elfwing u should move to aus for a year or soo just so u can get your aussie snake fix lol i love the white lip pythons there gorgeous can u guys order gtps from the usa?


----------



## zulu (Apr 7, 2011)

*re Show*

Mines changing colour into a blue yellow,sucking up plenty of heat now,few pics from last two weeks,the bluish one is today.


----------



## Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like it's in the glaucous stage of pre-slough Colin. Is this the big (5' 6") that you got off Jamie?
If so, she may be going to breed for you this season (for the first time?).


----------



## zulu (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi Bushman,yeh thats the one from Jamie Stuart (pythoninfinite).It does appear pre slough,stays where the top of some of the coils are 34 and 33c,the parts of it that are full of ova or eggs are at 31c when measured with the raytek thermogun.
Its the first breeding for this female.


----------



## Bushman (Apr 7, 2011)

It's a beaut specimen, that's for sure. You did well to get it from Jamie. The one that got away!
Has she been mated already? It's unusually early for greens to mate isn't it?


----------



## lgotje (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice chondro mate I would love that one


----------



## zack13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow I want one of these now.


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice zulu i love that gtp


----------



## lgotje (Apr 7, 2011)

F-ing love theese pythons!!!


----------



## zulu (Apr 8, 2011)

Bushman said:


> It's a beaut specimen, that's for sure. You did well to get it from Jamie. The one that got away!
> Has she been mated already? It's unusually early for greens to mate isn't it?


 
Jamie has plenty of good greens,he just keeps them under cover a bit.I trialed the pair out early february and they mated straight off so i let them go for it,by march the male just was not interested any more in her or another female he was placed with. 
During march the behaviour of the female changed,she had her last feed on a weaner rat 12th march. By behavioural change besides going off of food i mean she became investigative of her surroundings and curious of movement outside her enclosure. Also she looked to be seeking more heat so i provided it.
Anyway ile see how she goes....


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol, it would be fairly lucrative to have a few breeding pairs of these puppies. How many eggs can they lay in a clutch? Amazing animals, too. I adore the colourings of all of them, from their hatchy stage to adult. The hormonal blue females are stunning, too.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice snakes Colin.
I can clearly see a new trend developing (and that not only with greens) - people are starting appreciate quality. Of course there will always be those for whom the price is everything but I see more ads in the WANTED sections for unusual, blue, high yellow mite phase or red juvenile greens than ever before. These animals are still relatively rare and the dilemma for breeders is - "to keep or not to keep" because the true colours are unpredictable in neonates. There are interesting time ahead of us.


----------



## zulu (Apr 8, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Nice snakes Colin.
> I can clearly see a new trend developing (and that not only with greens) - people are starting appreciate quality. Of course there will always be those for whom the price is everything but I see more ads in the WANTED sections for unusual, blue, high yellow mite phase or red juvenile greens than ever before. These animals are still relatively rare and the dilemma for breeders is - "to keep or not to keep" because the true colours are unpredictable in neonates. There are interesting time ahead of us.


 
Yes i think people appreciate quality and good looks in reptiles generally michael.Nothing would be nicer than seeing some red heads pipping,it wont be happening here unfortunately.Down the track ile carefully select another male for breeding,the blaze female x male from red herritage is what ime thinking off.
Cheers


----------



## Perko (Apr 8, 2011)

Zulu, why dont you & Jamie breed those yellow siblings together?


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 8, 2011)

Colin, red hatchlings are certainly nice and it's also bit of a novelty here. However, according to Rico, Greg and other old-time breeders, sometimes the best GTPs come out of the yellow babies in mixed (red & yellow) clutches. A lot of keepers here (not saying you) think that red babies guarantee spectacular adults - not so.
On the subject of blue adults, I am yet to see a deep blue 3 year-old, or older male. I am not saying they aren't here but they aren't on the market. Unfortunately, some buyers still fall for the old hormonal blue females, thinking they will produce blue progeny.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 8, 2011)

If a female keeps producing clutches, will she eventually stay the deep blue like the URS hormonal blue one? She was AMAZING.


----------



## zulu (Apr 8, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Colin, red hatchlings are certainly nice and it's also bit of a novelty here. However, according to Rico, Greg and other old-time breeders, sometimes the best GTPs come out of the yellow babies in mixed (red & yellow) clutches. A lot of keepers here (not saying you) think that red babies guarantee spectacular adults - not so.
> On the subject of blue adults, I am yet to see a deep blue 3 year-old, or older male. I am not saying they aren't here but they aren't on the market. Unfortunately, some buyers still fall for the old hormonal blue females, thinking they will produce blue progeny.


 
Yeh i wouldnt say red juveniles wouldnt add up to spectacular adults either generally.It does have some novelty value to me as ime a novice GTP keeper.
If the guys with the breeding experience overseas say that yellow babies in mixed clutches tend to make good coloured adults,thats something to take onboard.
Few pics of the female that was a blaze baby,ive raised its temperature very slightly and its feeding is improved. Generally very shy,i have to leave the mice on its perch and it eats them.The head of this one has that "dragonlook" to it.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 8, 2011)

Is her nick name "motherinlaw"?


----------



## ad (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a sweet little gtp 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## zulu (Apr 8, 2011)

*re Show*



Waterrat said:


> Is her nick name "motherinlaw"?


 
LOL....my mother in law is like a sulphur crested cockatoo that flys in circles around MT Druitt screaching wwwwaaaaaaarrrkkkk


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 19, 2011)

I was getting some cleaning done today so i thought i would get a few pics of some of the greens.


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 19, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> I was getting some cleaning done today so i thought i would get a few pics of some of the greens.


Looking good.Ryan....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 19, 2011)

and another


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 19, 2011)

This is rather nice GTP display at the Cairns Tropical Zoo. Real plants, waterfall, the works.


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow Michael that's really nice. Would you suggest visiting this place? I'll have a couple of days in between dive trips up there in July and need somewhere to go that I haven't already been


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 19, 2011)

Certainly worth visiting, They have got a nice reptile collection there. Have you seen the King browns I shot there yesterday?


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah I did actually. I didn't realilse those were taken there as well. Definitely sounds like a nice place to visit


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 19, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> Looking good.Ryan....solar 17 [Baden]



Thanks young one


----------



## alilhayden (Apr 19, 2011)

Makes me want a GTP or a breeding pair of GTP they looks like they have a great personality  they do look beautiful but its not all about their looks .. just hate that i cant afford


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 19, 2011)

alilhayden said:


> Makes me want a GTP or a breeding pair of GTP they looks like they have a great personality  they do look beautiful but its not all about their looks .. just hate that i cant afford


 
I just bought 7 with a friend. Don't worry, they are dropping in price. I got mine form a reputable breeder and they were quite cheap. Keep your ear to the ground and you will get a good buy!

I will try and take some pics this week and post on here.


----------



## kupper (Apr 19, 2011)

I would like to think I'm family now jay pmsl :lol:


----------



## alilhayden (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish maybe if I ever get enough I could get 2 new family members  just need to know the right guy


----------



## zulu (Apr 19, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> I was getting some cleaning done today so i thought i would get a few pics of some of the greens.


 
Very good greenmad,any imfo on your stock like where it come from etc ,any pics of the reddish one in the avatar these days,dont be shy its good to see whats out there !


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 19, 2011)

zulu this is the girl in my avatar as an adult

PM sent


----------



## zulu (Apr 19, 2011)

*re Show*

Thanks greenmad,nice look green that,let us know whe she breeds ime interested


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 19, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> zulu this is the girl in my avatar as an adult
> 
> PM sent


 
Gorgeous snake!


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it legal to have the red hatchos? I've heard only PNG GTPs have them?


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments.
Plimpy yes its legal.

Heres a pic of her husband to be.


----------



## saximus (Apr 19, 2011)

Greenmad, is this a transitional look before they go solid green or do some keep this mottled sort of colouring? What age do they normally go from the hatchy colouring to adult colouring? Sorry about the stupid Qs but I don't know much about Greens


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 19, 2011)

These two are 4 years old i would be expecting them not to change much more, the color change normally happens around the 8 to 12 months of age but i did have a clutch from last year that started a lot earlier than that.


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotta be excited about this pairing greenmad!


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 19, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Gotta be excited about this pairing greenmad!



Very, fingers crossed

Here is one i took tonight of the male just before he gave me a sore hand lol.
The other pic of him was about a year ago.


----------



## zulu (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice looking male Ryan,make a great pair for sure,let us know how they go


----------



## kupper (Apr 20, 2011)

there awesome ryan ... well done


----------



## Troy06 (Apr 20, 2011)

love them green tree's would love to see more pic's so we can see what is out there bring on the morphs im looking to buy after exmas


----------



## zulu (Apr 22, 2011)

Green today,had prelay shed last week,was straight into the next box,sits just outside now.


----------



## bkevo (Apr 23, 2011)

very nice zulu, best of luck with her


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 24, 2011)

Best of luck zulu keep us posted on how it goes


----------



## zulu (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks bkevo and Ryan ile keep you posted.


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 24, 2011)

*"l am leaving ~ see ya*


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice baden i love that pair.


----------



## zulu (Apr 24, 2011)

If they are leaving Baden they can come to my place there stunners,like that blue patterning!


----------



## kupper (Apr 24, 2011)

some shots from my new additions


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 24, 2011)

And here are some siblings to Kupper's !


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 25, 2011)

This bloke belongs to Brett / SNKMST , I just pinched him for a few months , took a few pics of him while I was cleaning today ...


----------



## lgotje (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice mr dicky knee




[/IMG]


----------



## zulu (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking good kupper and jay,you got a factory there!

Thats a lovely male Dicky,got some yellow through the green and black dots as well,he will do the job for sure.


----------



## Basssman (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Zulu what's the male like you used over the gravid girl you posted photos of?

Cheers sam


----------



## kupper (Apr 25, 2011)

If anyone has anything a tad different let me know , I'm on the look out for another 4 

Igotje very nice mate  

Dicky good luck with the breeding this year , going to be interesting to see what you produce


----------



## zulu (Apr 25, 2011)

byup said:


> Hey Zulu what's the male like you used over the gravid girl you posted photos of?
> 
> Cheers sam


 
Hi sam,its a green male,similar in many respects to what Greg Maxwell and others would describe as Aru 'type', it has an extremely stubby blunt tail tip,lime green with a few white spots.


----------



## lgotje (Apr 25, 2011)

zulu gorgeous animals mate also thanks kupper shes my fave one lol


----------



## kupper (Apr 25, 2011)

How big is she mate ?


----------



## ramzee86 (Apr 25, 2011)

Aussie....


----------



## lgotje (Apr 25, 2011)

kupper said:


> How big is she mate ?


 
Well if your asking me my girl is huge well over 1000g and is about 6 foot if I had scales here I'd weigh her and tell u her weight but don't have any atm


----------



## kupper (Apr 25, 2011)

Jeez that's a whopper green


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 27, 2011)

Caught these two late last night


----------



## Bushman (Apr 27, 2011)

Great shots of a beaut little Aussie Ramzee. Russell is one of the first to breed Cermak/Hemens native progeny I believe. 
It's good to see the next generation coming through.

Another early mating Ryan. A few GTP keepers are reporting greens at it already this year. e.g Michael and Colin. 
I wonder if climate change is effecting the mating cycles of our reptiles.


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi bushman yes i have noticed everything to be early this year these have been refusing the tucker for a while so it was time to go together.


----------



## lgotje (Apr 27, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Caught these two late last night


 
hey ryan u will have too hook me up with some of your special bubs when they hatch mate love the yellow on your greens mate very nice



kupper said:


> Jeez that's a whopper green


 
dude u should see her in person shes a big girl mate cant wait to breed her


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 27, 2011)

lgotje said:


> hey ryan u will have too hook me up with some of your special bubs when they hatch mate love the yellow on your greens mate very nice
> 
> Thanks mate talk soon


----------



## zulu (Apr 28, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Caught these two late last night


 
colourful looking pair that Ryan,great look the hormonal blues!


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 28, 2011)

Once again Ryan STUNNING looking pair..From that call the other night is "ANY" from that pair what you,ll talking about..All the best and fingers crossed..


----------



## thebraddles (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## dickyknee (Apr 28, 2011)

Some real nice greens being shown in here , I still recall the days when you would not have been shown many pics of greens ....


----------



## Kurto (Apr 28, 2011)

Good luck Brett!


----------



## zulu (Apr 28, 2011)

Things going very well at your place Brett,really good sight!

Some top pictures in this thread,Ramzee has got some good ones there like professional.


----------



## Owzi (Apr 28, 2011)

thebraddles said:


> View attachment 197646


 
Beautiful python, but whats with the retained shed? 
I'd be onto that if I were you.


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 28, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Once again Ryan STUNNING looking pair..From that call the other night is "ANY" from that pair what you,ll talking about..All the best and fingers crossed..


 
Yes bud there the parents to those young ones.


----------



## zulu (May 2, 2011)

zulu said:


> Green today,had prelay shed last week,was straight into the next box,sits just outside now.


 
Out of luck,i just fed it a rat,so it hasnt ovulated,have to start again it apparently just goes into the next box for whatever reason.First feeding since 12/3/11.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 4, 2011)

Our new baby looking for a feed.


----------



## Jay84 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice! INTENSE yellow!


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Very nice! INTENSE yellow!


 
Does the intensity of the yellow as a hatchling have any correlation to the intensity of the green as an adult?

Gorgeous snake... Am I tripping or are their heads more prominent than other pythons? Could be the colour just making them "pop".


----------



## lgotje (May 4, 2011)

such a pretty baby u have there loftybob i remember when all mine where yellow aahh they grow up so fast


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 5, 2011)

This one seems to be getting a brighter yellow with every shed. Has had 3 x full skin sheds since adding shim to our home.


----------



## Waterrat (May 5, 2011)

This 6 months-old decided to go green. Bit early.

View attachment 198691


----------



## lgotje (May 6, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> This 6 months-old decided to go green. Bit early.
> 
> View attachment 198691


 
AMAZING MICHAEL!! love the red eyes


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 7, 2011)

Here's some of mine....


----------



## gemrock2hot (May 8, 2011)

wow love the red


----------



## Greenmad (May 8, 2011)

Very nice derek


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 8, 2011)

Cheers guys....I lucked up with an entire clutch of reds this year! Haha. Fun stuff.

Great looking Greens from all of you....killer animals.

D


----------



## No-two (May 8, 2011)

This one isn't mine, an old photo I took some years ago.


----------



## zulu (May 8, 2011)

DerekRoddy said:


> Cheers guys....I lucked up with an entire clutch of reds this year! Haha. Fun stuff.
> 
> Great looking Greens from all of you....killer animals.
> 
> D


 
Great result Derek,thanks for posting some pictures!


----------



## Greenmad (May 9, 2011)

Here are a few more hatchies from last year. They are 7 months old know.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (May 9, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Here are a few more hatchies from last year. They are 7 months old know.


 

Nice one mate, really like the last pic.

Has this been a gradual change since your last pics at 4mths or are these a different batch?

Was feeling a little photo-genic last night....


----------



## Greenmad (May 10, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Nice one mate, really like the last pic.
> 
> Has this been a gradual change since your last pics at 4mths or are these a different batch?
> 
> ...


----------



## kupper (May 10, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you Ryan .... I got one at home ATM that was the first to start 3 months ago before I purchased it and is still bright yellow half way up the flanks


----------



## zulu (May 10, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Here are a few more hatchies from last year. They are 7 months old know.


 
They are looking good Ryan,i was looking for pics of mine when it was changing,started about 5 months,faster at first then slowly.


----------



## Greenmad (May 10, 2011)

very nice zulu, i love that one


----------



## zulu (May 10, 2011)

Thanks ryan,unpredictable things,the one i had that should have kept more yellow from the mothers appearance ended up mostly green.


----------



## Greenmad (May 10, 2011)

Thanks mate it is a waiting game.


----------



## lgotje (May 10, 2011)

awsome animals ryan and zulu


----------



## Grogshla (May 10, 2011)

beautiful snakes!!!


----------



## Greenmad (May 12, 2011)

lgotje said:


> awsome animals ryan and zulu


 Thanks mate how is your big girl going.


----------



## pythons73 (May 12, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Jungleman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one mate, really like the last pic.
> ...


----------



## Greenmad (May 12, 2011)

Hey mark no its not lol, That one ill keep.


----------



## lgotje (May 16, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Thanks mate how is your big girl going.


 
good ryan i put a male in with her recently but he seems scared haha hopefully he warms up to her


----------



## Bryce (May 17, 2011)

Here is a pic of my new female and her cage, still waiting on some of the plants to turn up that i ordered! i will update another picture when the other plants arrive, she has a 75w lamp, the branches you see, floor heating which is supplied by heat cord with line marking rocks ontop which then has the substrate on top of that.

So when i spray the substrate the humidity builds nice and even from bottom to top. Like all my GTP's she is on 12/12 28c-29c and does touch on 30c for an hour each day. At night she gets 20-18 during winter.

She will be breeding with a friends male this year as all mine are busy!


----------



## Greenmad (May 17, 2011)

Very nice bruce great setup too


----------



## mysnakesau (May 17, 2011)




----------



## tallis (May 17, 2011)

amazing greens... im looking at buying a green around september this year as i have to wait till im 18 to get the right licence. was wondering if you guys think ill have any trouble getting a yearling around that time as i want to start of with a more developed green so its stronger than a hatchy. have done plenty of research, red greg maxwells book and constantly reading care sheets


----------



## Bryce (May 17, 2011)

You may be able to get a yearling, some one will always have an animal avail. Just keep your eye out!


----------



## snakes123 (May 17, 2011)

They look great Bryce.


----------



## tallis (May 17, 2011)

Bryce said:


> You may be able to get a yearling, some one will always have an animal avail. Just keep your eye out!


 
ok kool so excited they are beautiful pythons might even grab a pair


----------



## Bryce (May 17, 2011)

They are amazing animals, normally I don't keep too many as hold backs and i breed alot of other animals but I'm starting to invest alot more of my time in them. I will be focusing on GTP's alot more now.


----------



## tallis (May 17, 2011)

yeap after seeing some of the stuff they are producing with them in america (pure GTP's not mixes) they are stunning some of the colours... and the albino is crazy


----------



## Bryce (May 18, 2011)

Cheers Greenmad, i had my on that new arrival of your's, the day i went to the website to buy it where it was being sold at the picture was gone and the animal was sold. You got in just before me! I was spewing.


----------



## Greenmad (May 18, 2011)

LOL sorry bryce


----------



## tallis (May 19, 2011)

can anyone give me some advice for getting the class 2 licence


----------



## mysnakesau (May 19, 2011)

You have to have held your C1 license for at least 2 years. Then you can apply for 'Non-Venomous Advance' license which you need to hold for 12 months before you can apply for venomous snake license. Any more questions? Go to National Parks' website, they'll have it all there, somewhere.


----------



## tallis (May 19, 2011)

thanks, do you have to get refrences of 2 people that have a class 2 licence or is that only for a ven one ?


----------



## mysnakesau (May 20, 2011)

Only for the ven one.


----------



## SamNabz (May 20, 2011)

tallis said:


> thanks, do you have to get refrences of 2 people that have a class 2 licence or is that only for a ven one ?


 
No, references are only for C2 - Venomous.

You do however need to have kept reptiles (consistently) in that 2 year period, and if you only have Class 1 snakes in that time then you are only eligible to own Class 2 snakes, if you've owned snakes and geckos then you can own C2 snakes and geckos and so forth.


----------



## tallis (May 21, 2011)

ok thanks heaps


----------



## Bryce (May 24, 2011)

This is Ji Man! He was red as a hatchie.


----------



## SamNabz (May 24, 2011)

Stunning Bryce


----------



## mysnakesau (May 24, 2011)

That is a beauty Bryce. Love the blue colouring through him and I especially love the bright, lime green pythons. The boring person I am, I always prefer the originals and bright colours over the morphs anyday.


----------



## lgotje (May 24, 2011)

Bryce said:


> This is Ji Man! He was red as a hatchie.
> View attachment 201796
> View attachment 201797


 
Hey Bryce let me know when u have a mixed clutch and want to sell some


----------



## Bryce (May 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

lgotje i will let you know as soon as it happens.


----------



## Greenmad (May 24, 2011)

Nice one bryce love the blue, is this one from my mate up north. Looks very similar to one of mine from him.


----------



## Bryce (May 24, 2011)

Yes this animal was produced up north. He will be put over this female. I will spending alot more time if not all my time with GTP'S from now on.


----------



## lgotje (May 24, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> lgotje i will let you know as soon as it happens.


 
cheers bryce 

also ryan does your mate up north have any more? pls pm if so


----------



## dickyknee (May 24, 2011)

Nice pair there Bryce


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 25, 2011)

Here are a pair of mine when i was cleaning them out the other day. Most placid snakes i have!


----------



## zulu (May 25, 2011)

*re Show*

Who is this masked breeder up north kimasabe bryce :lol: Got nice blue underneath your green jason R


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2011)

This is one of my future breeders - a male bred in 2008.


----------



## Bushman (May 25, 2011)

That's a good vertebral stripe on that specimen Michael. It's a very attractive feature of the natives. 
I wonder if the stripe can be developed by pairing individuals with strong stripes or if it's more random or environmental.


----------



## Waterrat (May 25, 2011)

I am prepared to pay good money for the right answer.


----------



## Bushman (May 25, 2011)

I'll let you know if I find out then


----------



## Moreliavridis (May 25, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I am prepared to pay good money for the right answer.



And the result!


----------



## Renenet (May 25, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> This is one of my future breeders - a male bred in 2008.



Oh wow, Waterrat. That's the kind of GTP I'm talking about! Beautiful snake.


----------



## lgotje (May 25, 2011)

Very nice Michael


----------



## Bryce (May 30, 2011)

This little should retain alot of yellow (cheers Ryan)


----------



## mysnakesau (May 30, 2011)




----------



## longqi (May 30, 2011)

This is the only strange one from a gravid female I bought
Buyer thought it was sick not gravid so got it for a song
She looks definitely Aru
His only males were Lerehs according to what he told me since
1.4m now 32months old
Originally bright yellow
No idea what the end result will be


----------



## zulu (May 31, 2011)

Dont know what it is longgi but its a good looking snake.Bryce thats a nice looking young one you have there.
Few pics of the male and female today,


----------



## Waterrat (May 31, 2011)

Nice snakes all around.

This is my favorite female. (no need to comment on my legs )


----------



## lgotje (May 31, 2011)

zulu cracker yellow and green python 

michael very nice girl u have there must be pretty warm up there to be wearing shorts  lol


----------



## ramzee86 (May 31, 2011)

Veryy very nice michael! Its pretty decent size!


----------



## kupper (May 31, 2011)

Massive girl there Michael , as you bought attention to your legs they could use some sun


----------



## mysnakesau (May 31, 2011)

kupper said:


> ....., as you brought attention to your legs they could use some sun



The only reason he said that was because he wants someone to comment, preferrably good comments, too, of course...lol


----------



## Greenmad (May 31, 2011)

Nice animals everyone i love this thread


----------



## DanN (May 31, 2011)

Hi Longqi,

That animal is from Biak, not from Lereh or Aru.

Dan


----------



## Bryce (Jun 1, 2011)

Close up pic of the a male and a pic of the female cage with the plants growing and growing (have to move around 1,2 things).


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 1, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Nice snakes all around.
> 
> This is my favorite female. (no need to comment on my legs )


 Thats a big GTP!


----------



## Erebos (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm getting my first Gtp in 2 weeks set up the enclosure what do ppl think I'm going to put some greens in and still got to put uv light it and reptile radiator.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 1, 2011)

Can I paint the inside of an enclosure? I want the inside of my GTP's tank black. Can I use house paint? What would you suggest?


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 1, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Can I paint the inside of an enclosure? I want the inside of my GTP's tank black. Can I use house paint? What would you suggest?


 
What is it made of?


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 1, 2011)

Its a white, melamine enclosure.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, I don't know but someone here will know what kind of paint to use.
Ask Farma, he would know.


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thats a stunning green Michael,good size,by the way isnt there sunshine up that way,or you too busy cuddling the greens..lol..


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 1, 2011)

G'Day Mark 
How have you been? Do you still have your little red worm?


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 4, 2011)

Some more pics of last years hatchies out in the sun.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 4, 2011)

Kato (again...)


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 4, 2011)

Rahni, was Kato bred by Ray Field by any chance?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, he/she was


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

thats a damn nice snake Rahni29


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Farma Still only young, but I'm hoping that at least some of the black stays (the black hasn't noticeably changed in the last 3 sheds)...


----------



## deebo (Jun 6, 2011)

My little male after a misting.

Some nice lookin greens everyone so keep the pics coming!


----------



## lgotje (Jun 7, 2011)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

wow thats different
how old is that?


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 7, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Can I paint the inside of an enclosure? I want the inside of my GTP's tank black. Can I use house paint? What would you suggest?


 
Kathy , there are a few paints suitable for painting melamine , I would check with your local paint place for a good one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

i just use SolarGuard Gloss


----------



## lgotje (Jun 7, 2011)

Farma said:


> wow thats different
> how old is that?


 
its a year old or a bit over


----------



## Erebos (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm so excited now tomorrow is the day I pick up my first green i don't think I will sleep


----------



## lgotje (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha woo go br3nton!!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 7, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I'm so excited now tomorrow is the day I pick up my first green i don't think I will sleep



It wont be your last.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 8, 2011)

My little green is showing a couple of black spots. I hope he don't get covered in them, he is pretty the way he is now 






I'm happy with just the one. He can grow old and fat, he will be happy.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 9, 2011)

lgotje said:


> Haha woo go br3nton!!


 
Lol I'm so excited I got here a day early and camped at a rest stop 10 from his house so I got 1 hour to go lol.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 9, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Lol I'm so excited I got here a day early and camped at a rest stop 10 from his house so I got 1 hour to go lol.


 
You must be frozen solid if you camped last nite!!! Cant wait to see pics of your new baby!!!


----------



## Erebos (Jun 9, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> You must be frozen solid if you camped last nite!!! Cant wait to see pics of your new baby!!!


 
Lol not really, I camped in the car I fell asleep with it idling. I'm from Canberra and um in Melbourne so it's T-shirt weather even tho it's raining.


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 9, 2011)

You drove down from Canberra to Melbourne? You could have slept on my couch! Rather than in a cold car lol

Who you buying it from in Melbourne?


----------



## JKLMATE (Jun 9, 2011)

so nice


----------



## Erebos (Jun 9, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> You drove down from Canberra to Melbourne? You could have slept on my couch! Rather than in a cold car lol
> 
> Who you buying it from in Melbourne?


 
Lol that would of been good lol I got it from Craig pender. He's got some unreal greens. I'm 100 k from home now soon as he gets in his enclosure I think I'll just stare at it all weekend.


----------



## lgotje (Jun 9, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Lol that would of been good lol I got it from Craig pender. He's got some unreal greens. I'm 100 k from home now soon as he gets in his enclosure I think I'll just stare at it all weekend.


 
craig pender has nice greens u will be stoked mate post up a pic asap


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 9, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Lol that would of been good lol I got it from Craig pender. He's got some unreal greens. I'm 100 k from home now soon as he gets in his enclosure I think I'll just stare at it all weekend.



Make sure you post pics!
Thats the joy of GTPs


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 9, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Lol that would of been good lol I got it from Craig pender. He's got some unreal greens. I'm 100 k from home now soon as he gets in his enclosure I think I'll just stare at it all weekend.


 
VERY NICE! Craig has nome amazing animals!!!

Be sure to post pics


----------



## Erebos (Jun 9, 2011)

here's some pics that Craig took of my new python I got him home now and in his enclosure. I got a 75watt heat panel from the Herp shop and I can't get the bottom of the enclosure over 24.7. Any suggestions


----------



## blakehose (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice baby Green mate! Maybe take away a little of the ventilation to help keep the temps a little higher... It's not as if a little extra humidity is going to harm a GTP. Within reason of course!


----------



## GreatSnakes (Jun 9, 2011)

Get a small wattage beat cord loop it up and down the floor of the enclosure and then hook it up to the same thermostat as the heat panel - this should solve your problem.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah it's at 28 ish now. Thanks I used a heat cord


----------



## Bryce (Jun 10, 2011)

Man this thread is brillliant, cant wait for another couple of months when everything starts to hatch.

Whooooo hoooooo!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Jessica (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, i was wondering how you got the sticks stuck to the sides of your tank? i am getting a GTP soon and am not sure how to stick the branches in so they are horizontal... :/


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 11, 2011)

br3nton said:


>



Is this guy sitting on a mat all coiled up? I can't see a branch that he'd be wrapped around.. That's a cute photo and beautiful snake.


----------



## zulu (Jun 11, 2011)

*re Show*



SnakeGirl96 said:


> Hi, i was wondering how you got the sticks stuck to the sides of your tank? i am getting a GTP soon and am not sure how to stick the branches in so they are horizontal... :/


 
Few pics,you can see how i keep them,the bottom tubs inside a cage are heated bottom and top,keeps the humidity up. I get lots of condensation on the cool end,top cage has a branch and water that sits where the ceramic heat emitters are underneath.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 11, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> Is this guy sitting on a mat all coiled up? I can't see a branch that he'd be wrapped around.. That's a cute photo and beautiful snake.


 
Thanks mate he coiled up like that after I pulled him out of his cage don't know y but he's not over anything.


----------



## lgotje (Jun 11, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Thanks mate he coiled up like that after I pulled him out of his cage don't know y but he's not over anything.


 
put plenty of branches in and let it settle in make sure the branches are about the width of its body


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 12, 2011)

I assume thats a pair you have bred this season Ryan, was he the male that has done the job on the hormonal female


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey ben, no mate there both females.

These are the males used with the girls above.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jun 12, 2011)

Puts the shizzle on my wizzle, how do I get on the list.......


----------



## byron_moses (Jun 12, 2011)

wow ryan cracking pair ups this year mate exciting times


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL thanks guys im pretty happy to with the pairings.


----------



## blakehose (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice Ryan. Good luck with getting plenty of healthy babies.
Kills me that I don't have the time for a GTP!


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## Erebos (Jun 12, 2011)

Greenmad said:


>


 
The one on the right looks unreal what color best describes it it looks whiteish blue


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 12, 2011)

She is a hormonal blue, the lighting in that pic washed out her true color.

Here is a another pic of a female.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 12, 2011)

What kinda babbys are they producing they look really nice. I'm trying to chase a high yellow one


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 12, 2011)

Little ones lol.


----------



## woody101 (Jun 12, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Little ones lol.



LOL good one


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 12, 2011)

I just tried to upsize my GTPs baby tub to give him some height and a thicker branch. Almost went together well but pushed the branch that little bit too hard to go into a hole I melted out, and cracked my tub  Now he needs to wait till I can buy some more tubs as it was my last one.


----------



## lgotje (Jun 13, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Hey ben, no mate there both females.
> 
> These are the males used with the girls above.


 
i love this thread best one ever


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 13, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> She is a hormonal blue, the lighting in that pic washed out her true color.
> 
> Here is a another pic of a female.


 
Great looking GTP's mate. Do you have a list for the hatchies? If so how do I get on it?


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 13, 2011)

PM sent bud


----------



## alorie (Jun 14, 2011)

Heres mine, crappy iphone pics dont do him any justice! he has quite abit more blue than shown in the photos. Especialy his tail tip.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Greenmad (Jun 15, 2011)

Great shots farma beautiful green


----------



## Bryce (Jun 19, 2011)

Update shot of a young one eating this morning at 930am!


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 19, 2011)

Juvenile assortment.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 19, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Juvenile assortment.


 
Omg pic 1 is orange that little Gtp looks unreal is that colour normal.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 22, 2011)

Some new additions


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice Ryan, is it a pair?


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey mate yes female in the first pic and male in the sec.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 22, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Some new additions


 
The look really nice Ryan retaining allot of yellow.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Greenmad (Jun 22, 2011)

Great mite phase


----------



## killimike (Jun 22, 2011)

You guys all have some amazing looking GTPs!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 23, 2011)

One little Aussie i bred last season. He and his siblings are all feeding like champions now, which makes life easier for me. It's probably time to find them some new homes..


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW Baden they are so beautiful would make an awesome screen saver on my laptop


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 23, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Some new additions



They are stunning! I love the high yellows, they are my favourite.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks jay i think i have a bad addiction to them 

Nice little hatchie there onimocnhoj


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 23, 2011)

i mite need to steal some GTP pics and chuck em up as mine 

oh wait i aint that smart


----------



## Erebos (Jun 23, 2011)

my little guys changing colour.


----------



## Bryce (Jun 23, 2011)

exciting times.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jun 23, 2011)

There is some great looking Greens on this thread guys and there is only exciting times ahead to see some of the colour morphs coming in the future.


----------



## GreatSnakes (Jun 23, 2011)

two of my cheeky monkey's!



Cant seem to be able to add any pics at the moment!


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 23, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i mite need to steal some GTP pics and chuck em up as mine
> 
> oh wait i aint that smart



Mate the other guy was not that smart either.


----------



## D3pro (Jun 24, 2011)

This one was from Greenmad (highly recommended)
I will post better pics up sometime next week.


----------



## killimike (Jun 24, 2011)

That is a cool point in the colour change D3!


----------



## D3pro (Jun 24, 2011)

killimike said:


> That is a cool point in the colour change D3!


 
Yeah should be good to see how it turns out in the end.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks mate glad you liked it.


----------



## schroomy (Jun 25, 2011)

Greenie my gtp














Ta for looking

Chris


----------



## blakehose (Jun 25, 2011)

Chris that is a beautiful Gtp, a very vibrant Green.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 25, 2011)

Great green chris as said very nice vibrant colors on that one.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 25, 2011)

I got my first GTP today and am thrilled with it  I tried to attach photos... not sure if it worked, but it is gorgeous... 
It is about 7 months old and i have called it 'Envy' as recommended by someone on this site  I love it  

P.s. If the attatched photos do not work could someone help me with that because i really wanna upload them... This is my favorite thread and would love to add to it


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

nice one


----------



## Jessica (Jun 25, 2011)

p.s. colours do not show up too well on my camera... it is a phone camera which pretty much sums that up.


----------



## lgotje (Jun 25, 2011)

SnakeGirl96 said:


> p.s. colours do not show up too well on my camera... it is a phone camera which pretty much sums that up.


 
looks like it has heaps of white scales


----------



## Erebos (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice snake looks nice when there changing.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 25, 2011)

lgotje said:


> looks like it has heaps of white scales



It does not have that many white scales... Just the quality of the camera... It is actually quite green at the front and fluro yellow at the back  It is still going through a colour change...

And thankyou br3nton


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome pics! I love GTP's hehe
Greenie and envy both look Awesome.I want to go back further into the thread, but my mind is saying, why keep torturing yourself, lol
My first one is still brewing at the moment, and I can't wait!
All you GTP owners posting pics make me jealous. Greenie with envie 
Come october I should be able to join your club


----------



## Jessica (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha Thankyou 
And I was EXACTLY the same... haha... but i loved looking at the photos anyway... so I uploaded photos as soon as i got a chance


----------



## grimjob (Jul 7, 2011)

Thought I would keep this thread going, my lil girl having a feed hopefully breed her next year =)


----------



## sara_sabian (Jul 7, 2011)

My little green is starting to show some colour now.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 7, 2011)

his changing colour.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 7, 2011)

just shed this evening


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 8, 2011)

Can not open the links locky


----------



## grimjob (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeh buddy wanna c mr black jnr hahaha, finally getting them sexed today, find out what I can bring to our breeding collection =)


----------



## lgotje (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry guys I will try again tonight


----------



## Erebos (Jul 8, 2011)

doing some climbing exercises.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jul 8, 2011)

*Our little baby is growing up.*

About a week ago, we noticed our little one was starting to turn green,






This week, I believe it has come along quite nice. The camera shot is poor (phone pic) but the purple colour is amazing.

















Love these greens, and can't wait to get another when I find out the sex of this one.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice green those purple markings will turn blue who bred it?


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jul 8, 2011)

Gavin at Scales and Tails in Adelaide.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 8, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> Gavin at Scales and Tails in Adelaide.


nice should be a swet snake heres one of mine just shed



LOFTYBOB said:


> Gavin at Scales and Tails in Adelaide.


nice should be a swet snake heres one of mine just shed



its pretty black eh?



another green i have


----------



## Erebos (Jul 9, 2011)

lgotje said:


> nice should be a swet snake heres one of mine just shed
> 
> 
> nice should be a swet snake heres one of mine just shed
> ...


 
Wow that is black looks very different hopefully it's a cracker who did you get that off.


----------



## grimjob (Jul 9, 2011)

Lock she is looking better with every shed, can't wait to c the out come =)


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 9, 2011)

Locky that is a cracker mate.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 9, 2011)

Great blacky there hope it stays that way for you locky


----------



## grimjob (Jul 9, 2011)

So it turns out that my 2 GTP's are males so it looks like I'm in the Market for a female. I'll have to keep my eye out, also probing looks so uncomfortable hahaha


----------



## lgotje (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol love your signature Nathan Kung pow is hilarious!! Haha


----------



## grimjob (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeh dude will have to come around and watch it, or call your brother again hahaha best night that one hahaha


----------



## lgotje (Jul 9, 2011)

grimjob said:


> Yeh dude will have to come around and watch it, or call your brother again hahaha best night that one hahaha


 for sure buddy


----------



## Naga_Kanya (Jul 10, 2011)

JoMo said:


> Here are the ones I keep (I´m also from Portugal, and a good friend of Velliki, that posted above):
> 
> 
> 2 -"Dayak"
> CBB in Spain in 2007 by Diego Prieto



Oh, JoMo, Dayak is _SO beautiful_. I think I'm in love.
And your enclosures and your photos are divine.


----------



## ShaneBlack (Jul 10, 2011)

Some more......The ones in the second and third pics were red juvies.


----------



## kupper (Jul 10, 2011)

very nice shane ..... you breeding this year?


----------



## ShaneBlack (Jul 10, 2011)

kupper said:


> you breeding this year?



I only keep the one pair of chondros now, of which the female is gravid.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 10, 2011)

Testing the box.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice michael and shane.

Nice and waxy michael.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 10, 2011)

love the greens michael and shane pls pm me when u have some available


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 10, 2011)

They are some crackers shane. I'm with locky shoot me a pm when you have some available. 

Hope that works out for you Michael.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful snakes everyone. Its really amazing how these snakes have taken off in the last few years. Just curious, but are the Aussie GTPs smaller than the other GTP types?


----------



## frogboy77 (Jul 10, 2011)

ShaneBlack said:


> Some more......The ones in the second and third pics were red juvies.


Awesome Snakes Shane!
did the first adult produce the ones which u said were red and di they retain most of their yellow colour?
Jake


----------



## ShaneBlack (Jul 11, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> did the first adult produce the ones which u said were red and di they retain most of their yellow colour?
> Jake



Nah Jake......The adult is a native, the others aren't. I dont own the yellow ones anymore but the last I heard they were still that colour.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

you ok shane???
you just posted on a pythons thread :lol:


----------



## ShaneBlack (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha. Unlike your mate in G.I, I can appreciate all reptiles.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

hahaha 
let us know how that girl goes this season


----------



## frogboy77 (Jul 12, 2011)

Farma said:


> you ok shane???
> you just posted on a pythons thread :lol:



i'm shore his not that addicted to "just" elapids!, lol..



Farma said:


> hahaha
> let us know how that girl goes this season



+2, i cant wait for those little worms to be cooked and then hatch, post pics,
Jake


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 12, 2011)

Bit of colour change ....


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 12, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Bit of colour change ....




A Bit?

Stunning colour Brett, like an ice blue


----------



## zulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking promising dicky,great looking snake!


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 12, 2011)

Cheers Wayne , Zulu ... She is looking terrible at the moment so I have my fingers crossed


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 12, 2011)

Brett do you have some better pics of the male?

& Congratz!


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 12, 2011)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Brett do you have some better pics of the male?
> 
> & Congratz!



Here you go mate , he belongs to Brett Callaghan , I just pinched him for a few months


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice pairing! Will be some stunners popping out of her!


----------



## GreatSnakes (Jul 14, 2011)

This ones just starting it's change.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 14, 2011)

GreatSnakes said:


> This ones just starting it's change.


 
You have some stunners Craig where where you hiding him lol


----------



## GreatSnakes (Jul 14, 2011)

he wasn't hiding, you just didnt look hard enough


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jul 14, 2011)

*Moving on up.*

Our baby GTP "Little One" is growing up, and it's time to move out of the click clack and into its first home.

We started with a 30cm x 30cm x 60 cm to see how it handled the extra space.






Looking around the lower floors.











Before moving up to the penthouse floors






And the verdict???






I think it looks pretty cosy.

Botom temps at 24 -25 degrees. Top temps at 30-31 degrees.

Humidity at a steady 55 - 70 % with 2 sprays a day.

Thanks for looking, hope you like.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 14, 2011)

Top stuff mate!


----------



## FAY (Jul 14, 2011)

Shane, that GTP is a cracker. I only like the nice green ones with the snow white dots down the back.
Not really keen on the yellowy green ones.
Anyone else in NSW breed them like that? or is it a bit of a lottery?


----------



## frogboy77 (Jul 15, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> Our baby GTP "Little One" is growing up, and it's time to move out of the click clack and into its first home.
> 
> We started with a 30cm x 30cm x 60 cm to see how it handled the extra space.
> 
> ...




nice little setup you've got yourself there,
how old was he when you changed to the exo terra from the clickclack?
Jake


----------



## DanN (Jul 15, 2011)

Great setup. A quick suggestion; maybe you should provide perches that are variable in diameter so that the snake can choose? I was under the impression that greens prefered perches with smaller width than the ones pictured .


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jul 15, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> nice little setup you've got yourself there,
> how old was he when you changed to the exo terra from the clickclack?
> Jake



91/2 months young



DanN said:


> Great setup. A quick suggestion; maybe you should provide perches that are variable in diameter so that the snake can choose? I was under the impression that greens prefered perches with smaller width than the ones pictured .



Considering the size of the perches in the click clack, the diameter of the bamboo is comensurate with the increse in size of the snake.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 15, 2011)

DanN said:


> Great setup. A quick suggestion; maybe you should provide perches that are variable in diameter so that the snake can choose? I was under the impression that greens prefered perches with smaller width than the ones pictured .



Agree, they are way too thick, It amazes me how sometimes they choose the thinnest perch available and drape down from it.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine chooses the thin vine instead of wooden perches - as long as it's happy!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 17, 2011)

Got this little girl from Waterrat yesterday.

Really happy with her, thanks Michael...


----------



## elfwing_m (Jul 17, 2011)

*My Gtp's*


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 17, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Got this little girl from Waterrat yesterday.
> 
> Really happy with her, thanks Michael...



First shower she ever had in her life. lol


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 17, 2011)

Love the blue outline on the 4th & 5th pics elfwing


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome pics everyone.
God I love this thread, lols, keep em coming!


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 17, 2011)

elfwing i love pic 4 what a looker with the dosal line and the blue and yellow.

wayne very nice color on that one keep us posted.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome animals guys keep em coming


----------



## No-two (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Greenmad (Jul 19, 2011)

Great pic no two


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 20, 2011)

nice picture no two. How old are they?


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> First shower she ever had in her life. lol



Do you not have to mist them if you can keep the humidity up enough? 

Fantastic snakes everyone.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 20, 2011)

This girl is getting nice and blue.

I would personally still mist if the humidity was high as they also drink the drops of water around the enclosure and off them self.



kawasakirider said:


> Do you not have to mist them if you can keep the humidity up enough?
> 
> Fantastic snakes everyone.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> This girl is getting nice and blue.
> 
> I would personally still mist if the humidity was high as they also drink the drops of water around the enclosure and off them self.



She looks AMAZING! Is it true that after they breed a few times and go through the hormonal blue stage, they can end up staying like that? She is absolutely stunning mate.

Thanks for the info, too.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 20, 2011)

This girl has bred twice before and after last year she did stay more blue than green.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully she will stay close to the colour she is now after a few more clutches  She is gorgeous.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully i love the look of a blue chondro.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 20, 2011)

these are my best pictures my friend took.


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 20, 2011)

Its looking part smurf with the blue nose.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice looking snakes. 
Br3nton, I love the first picture. The bluish-purplish markings on it face are awe-inspiring!


----------



## zulu (Jul 21, 2011)

Good looking green Br3,worth the trip.

Your going well greenmad,very blue that last one


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 21, 2011)

Some very nice snakes here.
If anyone has got a blue male over 2.5 years of age - *name your price* (within reasons). 
I don't mean blue zig-zag triangular markings on it's back or blue blotches. I mean BLUE like a hormonal female. Call me day or night.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 21, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Some very nice snakes here.
> If anyone has got a blue male over 2.5 years of age - *name your price* (within reasons).
> I don't mean blue zig-zag triangular markings on it's back or blue blotches. I mean BLUE like a hormonal female. Call me day or night.


 
I have never even here'd of one in aus would be awesome if there was eventually there will be maybe even now but I would think that ppl would be sitting on them and keeping it quiet.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice brenton i love the blue on that one.

Michael ill chip in with you if its not in reason lol.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 24, 2011)

View attachment 210849
View attachment 210850
View attachment 210852
View attachment 210853
View attachment 210856
View attachment 210858
View attachment 210860


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey locky the pics aren't working.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Greenmad (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice pics locky she is looking good.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 26, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Very nice pics locky she is looking good.


thank you ryan :


----------



## Erebos (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice green locky he's got a mean looking head.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 26, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Nice green locky he's got a mean looking head.


 thanks lol but he's actually a she


----------



## Erebos (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol  nice looking girl then mate.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 27, 2011)

An update on a hatchie from last season and a 3 year old female.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 27, 2011)

looking good ryan very nice mate


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 27, 2011)

+1

Very nice, Ryan.


----------



## gozz (Jul 27, 2011)

Heres one of mine bred by the greenmad......


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Looking good trent


----------



## zulu (Jul 27, 2011)

mmmm you breed some very good gtps greemad!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 27, 2011)

Some crackers there Greenmad!


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys will post some others up from last season once they have had there sheds.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 27, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Thanks guys will post some others up from last season once they have had there sheds.


looking forward to the pics


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Heres a few more from last season.


----------



## zulu (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking good Ryan,heres some pics i took this afternoon of the adult female. Cheers


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice zulu that is one nice gtp i hope you breed that one.


----------



## Bryce (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow Zulu. very nice animal!


----------



## zulu (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Bryce,ile try and breed it down the track ryan. Cheers


----------



## zuesowns (Jul 29, 2011)

wow.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 29, 2011)

some top animals there guys!


----------



## jrebelo (Jul 30, 2011)

I finally get to play!

This is Brunhilde, just put her in her enclosure a few hours ago. Born July 23rd 2010. 75% kofia, 25% biak (technically unsexed, but I like the valkyrie name).


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice keep us posted on how she turns out.


----------



## lgotje (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice animals guys Ps the expo is awesome!!


----------



## jrebelo (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I've had my GTP for two full days now and I'm just in awe at how amazing a species this is to keep. It is the ultimate display animal and is just the most beautiful snake in the world in my eyes.

Day and night she is programmed like a computer to switch from her daytime perch stance to her evening hunting stance. All night long she can be observed luring by wiggling her black tail around in a really unusual manner. I am positive I'll never get another kind of snake now that I've had my first GTP.


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 6, 2011)

Excuse the novice, are those GTP with a lot of yellow, native australian GTP or sorong?

Are they just rear? to have yellow in them or is it a specific line...


----------



## tallis (Aug 6, 2011)

the ones with yellow and green are biak type


----------



## jrebelo (Aug 7, 2011)

zuesowns said:


> Excuse the novice, are those GTP with a lot of yellow, native australian GTP or sorong?
> 
> Are they just rear? to have yellow in them or is it a specific line...



There's a huge can of worms that you can dig into on that subject if you want, but if you're okay with generalizing, the different localities of GTPs are generally identifiable through some commonalities. As tallis said, biaks are usually a mix of yellow and green. Kofiau's are known for being dominantly bright yellow. Sorongs and Arus are dominantly green with highlights of white or blue scales but of course there are plenty of cases where these generalizations fail, so as long as you don't treat it like science it tends to be a fairly reliable way to distinguish the types.


----------



## CHONDROS (Aug 9, 2011)

all are 2 and a half to 3 and a half


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2011)

The 1st and 2nd ones are insane chondros!


----------



## CHONDROS (Aug 9, 2011)

D3pro said:


> The 1st and 2nd ones are insane chondros!


thanks and they where both reds as well
the 1st and 3rd are mating now so all going well i will have sum for sale from them


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice stuff mate! Do you have a list for hatchies?


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Aug 9, 2011)

D3pro said:


> The 1st and 2nd ones are insane chondros!



+1


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> thanks and they where both reds as well



I thought as much. Great to see more high yellows being produced. Good luck


----------



## lgotje (Aug 9, 2011)

CHONDROS said:


> all are 2 and a half to 3 and a half


Oh man I just creamed


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 9, 2011)

Some updated pics


----------



## ramzee86 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Guys a bit off topic but i need some help... i found this really tiny doscoloured area in my GTP, what do you think it is and how van i get rid of it? And a cool pic i took of my GTP outside


----------



## Kurto (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 10, 2011)

Put your hand in I dare you


----------



## jrebelo (Aug 11, 2011)

ramzee86 said:


> Hey Guys a bit off topic but i need some help... i found this really tiny doscoloured area in my GTP, what do you think it is and how van i get rid of it? And a cool pic i took of my GTP outside



Hey man, it just looks to me like some damaged scales. I'll defer to more experienced keepers of GTPs, but at least with my other snakes, this kind of thing usually clears up with the next shed. My ball python damaged some scales on her dorsal area from an escape several years ago and over a few sheds the damage was repaired but the scales remain forever discoloured. So, you could end up with fresh scales in that location, but they may not be the same colour they were.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 11, 2011)

They could be water blisters.



ramzee86 said:


> Hey Guys a bit off topic but i need some help... i found this really tiny doscoloured area in my GTP, what do you think it is and how van i get rid of it? And a cool pic i took of my GTP outsideView attachment 213385


----------



## jrebelo (Aug 12, 2011)

jrebelo said:


> I finally get to play!
> 
> This is Brunhilde, just put her in her enclosure a few hours ago. Born July 23rd 2010. 75% kofia, 25% biak (technically unsexed, but I like the valkyrie name).



August 11 update, she's starting to show a lot more green already. It's hard to capture it with a flash but in low light you can really get it on camera.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2011)

one of my bot which sadly i am selling


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 15, 2011)

Better keep this going with a new pic ...


----------



## lgotje (Aug 15, 2011)

Very nice mr Dicky


----------



## Erebos (Aug 15, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Better keep this going with a new pic ...


 
Is there eggs in there looking nice mate good luck.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice Dicky. Are you letting her incubate them?


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 15, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> Nice Dicky. Are you letting her incubate them?



Nah they are now in the incubator cooking away ... 
She had a massive drink and is now waiting on her perch for a feed.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 15, 2011)

Good stuff mate. How many eggs were laid?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 15, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Nah they are now in the incubator cooking away ...
> She had a massive drink and is now waiting on her perch for a feed.



Just curious, is there a reason why most people dont let there snakes incubate their own eggs? Whats the benefit of the incubator?


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 15, 2011)

Well done dicky all the best with the incubation, how many did she have ?


----------



## zulu (Aug 15, 2011)

Great result Dicky,they are a top breed that line from pythoninfinite.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats Brett, gotta' be happy with that mate.

All the best with incubation.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 15, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Just curious, is there a reason why most people dont let there snakes incubate their own eggs? Whats the benefit of the incubator?



It takes alot out of the female so if you want to breed her again the following season you need to get food and water into her as soon as you can so she can be of a suitable size and health for breeding the following season.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 15, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> Good stuff mate. How many eggs were laid?



9 eggs , 4 slugs ... It's her first year so not a bad effort .



Greenmad said:


> Well done dicky all the best with the incubation, how many did she have ?



9 Good eggs , 4 slugs

Cheers Zulu and Sam , very happy so far , the incubation period might send me bald with stress though  

BigWilliestlyes , For me I prefer to inc myself as its less stress on these females , and with these being green eggs I will be much happier with them in a more controlled environment.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations Brett  And best of luck here on, with the incubation. Hope it all goes well. 

So I gather slugs are easy to pick? I've only ever bred two clutches in the last four years and I guess beginners luck has given me, so far, 100% success rate. So still yet to see what a slug looks like.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 20, 2011)

it's a boy.


----------



## lgotje (Aug 20, 2011)

brenton sux u got all boys mate 4 gtps and there all males hahaha find out which ones are the best breeders and keep them


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 20, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Better keep this going with a new pic ...



Congratz Brett! 

Who was the lucky fella?


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Looking good brenton


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 20, 2011)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Congratz Brett!
> 
> Who was the lucky fella?



Post #487 is the lucky fella


----------



## Erebos (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Ryan and congrats Brett hope incubation goes well for ya.


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 20, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Thanks Ryan and congrats Brett hope incubation goes well for ya.



Cheers Mate , Had a black out here yesterday , not some thing I normally worry about but with green eggs cooking it was a little concerning lol


----------



## Erebos (Aug 20, 2011)

Crikeys mate I woulda freaked


----------



## briiiziii (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck with the incubation! That's so exciting!
I just got my little baby a couple of weeks ago.
Such a gorgeous snake.


----------



## Erebos (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice there so cool when there got the Baby yellow on them


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 28, 2011)

Sierra is a boy...










He has settled really well. Just inhaling a small mouse as we speak. I've run out of bigger ones so he has to have two smaller ones.


----------



## briiiziii (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is totally noobish haha but what is that on Sierra's shed?
I know it means he is a boy but I'm still a bit confused :S 
lol


----------



## Moreliavridis (Aug 28, 2011)

If you're referring to the shed pic they are sperm plugs so its not actually from the head area.


----------



## briiiziii (Aug 28, 2011)

Sperm plugs?
Literally plugs?
haha


----------



## Bryce (Sep 1, 2011)

This animal is always hungry. It is never in any other posistion no matter how much it has eaten, pic is this morning at 6am.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 1, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> If you're referring to the shed pic they are sperm plugs so its not actually from the head area.




:shock: Ahhhh, I thought the slough was from the head and the 2 horns on the forehead indicate that it's a boy - like this one: :evil:


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking good bryce.


----------



## Bryce (Sep 1, 2011)

Cheers, massive shift in colour from the last shed. It's going to be a big animal, fingers crossed for a female


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats good mate hopefully it hold some yellow, a few of the holdbacks are holding onto a lot of yellow so my fingers are crossed that they stay that way


----------



## Bryce (Sep 1, 2011)

Brilliant mate, post some pics when you can.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 1, 2011)

A got a new gtp yesterday from Craig Pender, (customchondros dot com)

Here is me holding it, its a 20 month old male






A better pic Craig took


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice DR


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice, D.

How many greens in the collection now mate?


----------



## D3pro (Sep 1, 2011)

not enough


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice male there D3 ...


----------



## Kurto (Sep 1, 2011)

sweet green D3. the blue looks awesome!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, He has a yellow tail and the blue on it looks unreal. I'll try take some more pics of it... He will be getting a massive rainforest enclosure from stein with a waterfall and aquarium.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## D3pro (Sep 1, 2011)

Is that a native?


----------



## Kurto (Sep 1, 2011)

No she's a native outcross. Bit of a muddled blood line.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 1, 2011)

D3pro said:


> Thanks guys, He has a yellow tail and the blue on it looks unreal. I'll try take some more pics of it... He will be getting a massive rainforest enclosure from stein with a waterfall and aquarium.



Nice pick up D, enjoy. Make sure you post a pick of that enclosure when you get it. We are thinking of going down the same path for our GTP.

Regards Lofty


----------



## D3pro (Sep 1, 2011)

Kurto said:


> No she's a native outcross. Bit of a muddled blood line.



Still very nice.



LOFTYBOB said:


> Nice pick up D, enjoy. Make sure you post a pick of that enclosure when you get it. We are thinking of going down the same path for our GTP.
> 
> Regards Lofty



I sure will! Thanks


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually sitting properly for once - usually cramps herself right up in the corner!... 




I have another little baby coming soon - Yay for Yellow!


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's my girl a few weeks after laying , not quite the same bright green she once was , but she is still very nice imo ....











SNKMST's male we put over her this year ... we have 9 eggs cooking.











And some new cages I knocked up for greens.


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 3, 2011)

Such a stunning pair, Brett.

Can't wait to see the offspring mate!

Those enclosures look great too.


----------



## zulu (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking real good dicky,heres a pic of one of the females here that will be a good size to breed next year,was a blaze neonate. Onley eats freshly killed adult mice this one,extremely shy,but when it eats it take three and has good digestion. Cheers


----------



## Grunter023 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice snakes Brett,and nice bank of enclosures mate. What do you use for your Greens substrate?


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 3, 2011)

At last, the spring is here and after 4 months of starvation, my adults are eating again, even the males. It's amazing that they didn't loose any condition at all. Then again, they didn't move much either.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 4, 2011)

Love your greens Michael, can't wait for ours 

First one of our girls arrived yesterday....not the nicest pics but didn't want to disturb her so she could settle.





Really like the enclosures Brett!


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 4, 2011)

Great looking animals guys 

Zulu do you have pics of that one when it was a blaze hatchie ?


----------



## Bryce (Sep 4, 2011)

Zulu i never get tired of looking at that animal


----------



## zuesowns (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing GTP guys. props!


----------



## D3pro (Sep 6, 2011)

The snake in my rack after it ate


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 6, 2011)

The first one out ....... a South Asian asylum seeker with no proven identity.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 6, 2011)

Top stuff Michael! 

cheers


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 6, 2011)

good work michael keep us updated on these.


----------



## Basssman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Michael what are the parents of this little one like?

Cheers sam


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 6, 2011)

Still the only one out.






Mom & dad


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 6, 2011)

heres a pair


----------



## Bryce (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice chndros, how old are they?


----------



## CHONDROS (Sep 6, 2011)

both are 4 the 1st was a red the other yellow but from a mixed clutch


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 6, 2011)

looking good michael. looks like he is guarding the egg.

Nice pair chondros.


----------



## Basssman (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is one of mine started changing a few days ago sorry about the photo quality pics taken on my phone 

Cheers sam


----------



## gold&black... (Sep 6, 2011)

here's one of my juvi's... just stared on greens...


ps. sorry for the crappy pic...


----------



## Erebos (Sep 7, 2011)

Mmmmm yummy rat












Cheers Brenton


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 7, 2011)

Sam that one is looking good


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 7, 2011)

Sam, nice snake but could do with some help from Jenny Craig. lol

More out today.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 7, 2011)

Still 12 months before I see little yellow heads poking out! My fingers will be crossed all year! (well maybe not )


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 7, 2011)

Very nice michael did you get some good weights with these.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 7, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Very nice michael did you get some good weights with these.



They are small - 9 grams. I am not surprised, bot of the parents and grandparents were all small snakes and this was her first clutch. Nothing to compare to the 16 gram natives. lol
On the bright side, I may develop a dwarf GTP line in time. To keep in line with some of the inovative names we hear around, I could call it the "bonsai-chondro line".


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 7, 2011)

aaawwww!

Cannot wait to get ours....only one arrived so far.



Waterrat said:


> On the bright side, I may develop a dwarf GTP line in time. To keep in line with some of the inovative names we hear around, I could call it the "bonsai-chondro line".



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, please dont mess with those gorgeous animals you are producing!


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol i think a bonai would be good lol.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha bonsai line for sure.
Good luck with them michael ill be in touch in a year or so.

One asks "what is the species code for bonsai GTP's"


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 7, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> One asks "what is the species code for bonsai GTP's"



It's yet to be invented. Don't try to make it too hard for the poor bureaucrats.


----------



## longqi (Sep 7, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> They are small - 9 grams. I am not surprised, bot of the parents and grandparents were all small snakes and this was her first clutch. Nothing to compare to the 16 gram natives. lol
> On the bright side, I may develop a dwarf GTP line in time. To keep in line with some of the inovative names we hear around, I could call it the "bonsai-chondro line".



How about mixing a Bonsai Chondro with an Emerald Tree Boa
Miniature snake with teeth like a piranha??


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 7, 2011)

longqi said:


> How about mixing a Bonsai Chondro with an Emerald Tree Boa
> Miniature snake with teeth like a piranha??



Bad idea Peter! Think how that would limit the potential market. Most people like to cuddle their pet snakes.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 7, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Bad idea Peter! Think how that would limit the potential market. Most people like to cuddle their pet snakes.



it would give good love bites.


----------



## longqi (Sep 7, 2011)

But Micheal
Everyone knows you cant play with Chondros
Thats written in every book about them

Books are always right???


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 8, 2011)

No longqi they aren't always right. The serious breeders probably would agree not to handle them for good reason but I give my GTP morning sun and he comes out to say hello quite often. He doesn't mind being handled and is as curious and wandering as any of my others. My photobucket doesn't want to load right now but you'll see pics of Sierra throughout this thread


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 8, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> No longqi they aren't always right. The serious breeders probably would agree not to handle them for good reason but I give my GTP morning sun and he comes out to say hello quite often. He doesn't mind being handled and is as curious and wandering as any of my others. My photobucket doesn't want to load right now but you'll see pics of Sierra throughout this thread



Kathy, you have just been the victim of internet sarcasm...


----------



## D3pro (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## zulu (Sep 8, 2011)

Really nice looking male that D3,you done well.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheers, now I just need a 20 month old female


----------



## Kurto (Sep 8, 2011)

i am seriously jealous!!!! Awesome GTP mate!


----------



## bkevo (Sep 8, 2011)

pretty happy to be able to contribute to this thread.
i contacted michael cermak. aka waterat some 8 months ago
i wanted a hatchie green. i wanted an aussie. and i wanted it to have a full dorsal stripe.
knowing very well he would have no idea how the little guy would turn out. he sent me a very healthy yellow worm.
over the past 24 hours i have watched the mould grow. this is from this afternoon.
to say the least i am pretty happy. thanks again michael.


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice guys


----------



## Bryce (Sep 10, 2011)

Fresh shed for this one.


----------



## NathanBennett (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is a couple of my baby. Only 11 months old, native from Michael.









All taken with iPhone 3GS


----------



## snakelady96 (Sep 11, 2011)

These are my pair of green tree pythons ive just bought from two famous Australian Breeders, they will be here tomorrow 
Enjoy!!!



solar 17 said:


> *Male & Female Sorong together.......solar 17 [Baden]*


Lovely looking snakes mate, do you plan on breeding them in the future? If so i would be very interested in buying one off you or if your interested we could do a trade if my Native Aussie gtp's breed at the same time  Let me know hey


----------



## Bryce (Sep 12, 2011)

Fresh shed for this one. He is really coluring nicely!


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking good bryce has that female of yours laid yet.


----------



## Bryce (Sep 12, 2011)

No eggs yet mate. Today is day 45 so i will give her tonight and check in the morning. Lets hope she lays.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 12, 2011)

Bryce said:


> No eggs yet mate. Today is day 45 so i will give her tonight and check in the morning. Lets hope she lays.



Day 45 from what?


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 12, 2011)

Its 45 days from ovulation.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahhh. Pre-lay slough is a better predictor, I would think.


----------



## zulu (Sep 12, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Fresh shed for this one. He is really coluring nicely!
> View attachment 217489



Nice blue markings on that boy bryce,heres pic of the dark geen and yellow girl been feeding her up well,gradually putting on weight.
cheers


----------



## Bryce (Sep 12, 2011)

Cheers mate. I like that animal of your's, I like all your animals.


----------



## zulu (Sep 12, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Cheers mate. I like that animal of your's, I like all your animals.



Thanks bryce,that male that you have pictured with the blue pattern did you produce it or do you who did,i like that appearance. cheers


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 12, 2011)

Our new baby girl that has arrived 







she is such a pretty native


----------



## bkevo (Sep 12, 2011)

update


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 12, 2011)

The dorsal stripe on that looks like its going to be awesome bkevo.
Did you breed it?


----------



## bkevo (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks jas, 
michael bred that little champ. i got lucky.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 12, 2011)

He breeds some quality greens. 
You sure did!


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll keep on doing that.


----------



## tallis (Sep 14, 2011)

.


----------



## bkevo (Sep 14, 2011)

tonight


----------



## kupper (Sep 14, 2011)

thats looking insane bkevo


----------



## Bushman (Sep 14, 2011)

That's a beauty bkevo (although arguably a bit overweight). The dorsal stripe is relatively strong on that specimen. It'll be interesting to see if it holds.
How old is it?


----------



## bkevo (Sep 14, 2011)

it ate a meal 2 days ago
10 months old
bred by michael cermak


----------



## Bushman (Sep 14, 2011)

That explains the tubby look. It didn't occur to me that it had recently eaten, as I never handle mine when they've got a bellyful. 
How long have you had it for? I'm surprised that Michael let that one go, as it has such a good dorsal stripe. You've done well.


----------



## bkevo (Sep 14, 2011)

ive had in since a hathie. i only hoped it would be this good. i bet michael has a few showing an even better dorsal.
as i mentioned before i got lucky.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 14, 2011)

You sure have got lucky with that one. Do you mind me asking under what conditions you've raised it? eg.UV?


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 15, 2011)

Bushman said:


> That explains the tubby look. It didn't occur to me that it had recently eaten, as I never handle mine when they've got a bellyful.
> How long have you had it for? I'm surprised that Michael let that one go, as it has such a good dorsal stripe. You've done well.



I let them all go! Actually, I am down to the last two 2010 juvs.
It was a yellow hatchling when bkevo got it - like a lottery.

A new clutch hatching today:


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 15, 2011)

Well done michael i still have a bit of a wait for mine to start hatching.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 15, 2011)

A bit more movement now.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Sep 15, 2011)

thats cool  am hanging for you to send mine down (dam authorites taking their sweet time )


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 15, 2011)

darring said:


> thats cool  am hanging for you to send mine down (dam authorites taking their sweet time )



They sloughed, looking nice and shiny now. lol

Actually, I don't need NSW's Import Permit number. I can send snakes to NSW just on Movement Advice and your licence number. I would give me great pleasure to ignore the bloody NSW bureaucrats.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 15, 2011)

looking good michael. How many clutches did you produce this year?


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 15, 2011)

Jason.R said:


> looking good michael. How many clutches did you produce this year?



.... wrong question Jason. (PM works better)


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Sep 15, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> They sloughed, looking nice and shiny now. lol
> 
> Actually, I don't need NSW's Import Permit number. I can send snakes to NSW just on Movement Advice and your licence number. I would give me great pleasure to ignore the bloody NSW bureaucrats.


cool i have pm'ed you the details


----------



## longqi (Sep 15, 2011)

Those 2 Sarongs of Badens from a few pages back would have to be nearly perfect examples of that locale
Beautiful slitherers

Micheal
Your greens look just our Meraukes when they hatch


----------



## Gecko :) (Sep 15, 2011)

Love the Green Trees,. they are definitely my favorite pythons.
So many great pics!

Few of my natives


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 17, 2011)

The last hatchling in this clutch had its head out for 3 days, so I thought it was time to investigate. This is what I pulled out of the egg. He had a short life.






I believe in sharing the good and the bad.


----------



## lgotje (Sep 17, 2011)

very interesting Michael


----------



## Jeffa (Sep 17, 2011)

Just wasnt ready to leave the sleeping bag:shock:


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 17, 2011)

What a shame Michael, good luck with the rest of your little-uns.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 17, 2011)

Something on a happy note.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 17, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> I let them all go! Actually, I am down to the last two 2010 juvs.
> It was a yellow hatchling when bkevo got it - like a lottery.
> 
> A new clutch hatching today:



I'm a bit surprised that you didn't hold any back this year as most breeders do. I suppose that you've got enough choice holdbacks from previous years to develop the vertebral stripe with by now. It's good to see such good striping in CB natives being produced. 

By the way, congratulations on yet another successful clutch.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 17, 2011)

I am starting to be a pessimist about the stripe. I had vary blend parents producing good stripped offspring and I had well stripped adults producing poorly striped offspring. It's like a lottery.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 17, 2011)

That's interesting...so this suggests that it's not a purely inheritable trait. At least it's not always expressed in phenotype. The puzzling thing is that you probably keep all your animals in near identical conditions...??
...or do some gravid females have exposure to more UV than others?
Perhaps I'm taking this thread off on a tangeant...


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 17, 2011)

No, all the same. I am yet to start a proper selective breeding, I have got some terrific 3 year-old males, so next season will be interesting.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmm...it's yet another one of the many mysteries surrounding this fascinating species!
I look forward to seeing the results of your selective breeding projects.


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 17, 2011)

Good pics michael, its good to see someone trying to produce a good stripe, overseas seem to have the same problem with the merauke type.





Two little ones from last years clutch.


----------



## NathanBennett (Sep 17, 2011)

Just took this pic of mine. Just fed her last night. 
A native from Michael. 
I think she is quite nice. Any thoughts?


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 17, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Two little ones from last years clutch.



They are really nice. Don't you wish there was a way to arrest their development? lol



NathanBennett said:


> Just took this pic of mine. Just fed her last night.
> A native from Michael.
> I think she is quite nice. Any thoughts?




Of course she is nice. LOL


----------



## Renenet (Sep 17, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> The last hatchling in this clutch had its head out for 3 days, so I thought it was time to investigate. This is what I pulled out of the egg. He had a short life.



Poor little thing.



Waterrat said:


> Something on a happy note.



Very happy indeed.


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 17, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> They are really nice. Don't you wish there was a way to arrest their development? lol
> 
> Thanks Michael these two have not done any more development since 6 months old. So hopefully they stay that way, well my fingers are crossed.


----------



## kawasakirider (Sep 17, 2011)

NathanBennett said:


> Just took this pic of mine. Just fed her last night.
> A native from Michael.
> I think she is quite nice. Any thoughts?



Do you have any more pics? That is one of the nicest greens I've ever seen!


----------



## zulu (Sep 17, 2011)

Heres a nice shiny one i photographed today. cheers


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 17, 2011)

We just had our nicest day in Adelaide for a while, +30 degrees had our little GTP up and ready for a feed tonight. 11 months old now and we can't wait to have it sexed so we can get another one.






So many beautifull greens on these pages, and so little money to own them all.
Regards Lofty



NathanBennett said:


> Just took this pic of mine. Just fed her last night.
> A native from Michael.
> I think she is quite nice. Any thoughts?



My only thought, is *stunning.*


----------



## zulu (Sep 17, 2011)

Dam thats nice,full on blue blue spots on it!


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice guys


----------



## NathanBennett (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is a few others, all taken with iPhone.
First is pre-shed, and the others are hours after shedding.
I'm glad other people think she is nice.


----------



## zulu (Sep 17, 2011)

The one on the right with the blue on is nice nathan,few pics of the other female this arvo. Cheers


----------



## bkevo (Sep 18, 2011)

nice pics guys keep the pictures coming


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 18, 2011)

Lovely GTP Loftybob. love the blue..


----------



## snakelady96 (Sep 19, 2011)

View attachment 218490
View attachment 218495
View attachment 218499
View attachment 218507
View attachment 218509


----------



## Kurto (Sep 19, 2011)

Loftybob, thats an awesome snake!! 

heres one from feeding time y/day


----------



## zulu (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice pic Kurto!


----------



## Kurto (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Zulu! I cant help but get the camera out around feeding time!


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 20, 2011)

NathanBennett said:


> Here is a few others, all taken with iPhone.
> First is pre-shed, and the others are hours after shedding.
> I'm glad other people think she is nice.



Wow, what a gorgeous animal! Very pretty...



LOFTYBOB said:


> We just had our nicest day in Adelaide for a while, +30 degrees had our little GTP up and ready for a feed tonight. 11 months old now and we can't wait to have it sexed so we can get another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 20, 2011)

one of my natives.


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 20, 2011)

That is a great shot jas


----------



## Erebos (Sep 20, 2011)

Agreed great picture. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Sep 20, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> That is a great shot jas



+1, awsome image of a beautiful snake.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Here, here thats a fantastic photo!!

Nice native too 

Woohooo got a couple of snaps of some of Michael's babies that have arrived....

Our new 2yr old boy to go with Miss Pretty:





One of our new yearling girls popping her head out to say hi:




she has just changed colour so high hopes for her....


Enjoy!


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 24, 2011)

Heres a few updated pics taken this morning

The blue girl is due to lay in a few weeks


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 24, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Heres a few updated pics taken this morning
> 
> The blue girl is due to lay in a few weeks



Some nice animals there mate


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 24, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Some nice animals there mate



Thanks mate


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 25, 2011)

I am trialing these outdoor cages available from Herpshop. Not bad.


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 26, 2011)

My little one is starting it change colour.
Seems as though you can see the difference every time you look


----------



## Erebos (Sep 26, 2011)

One of My Gtp's an I down at the local park












Cheers Brenton


----------



## Tassie97 (Sep 26, 2011)

D: if i had one i would stay in a locked room with it at all times lol :shock:


----------



## Erebos (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha it is funny when you have a crowd watching your snake. . 


Cheers Brenton



PSimmo said:


> My little one is starting it change colour.
> Seems as though you can see the difference every time you look


 Jebas this little fella is fat. Nice yellow. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## zulu (Sep 26, 2011)

*re Show*

Few pics of female feeding,like a steam shovel.


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 26, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Haha it is funny when you have a crowd watching your snake. .
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton
> ...



Was fed 2 days ago


----------



## Erebos (Sep 26, 2011)

PSimmo said:


> Was fed 2 days ago


 
Haha I guessed that. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 26, 2011)

zulu said:


> Few pics of female feeding,like a steam shovel.



She is gorgeous Zulu! I love her head!


----------



## bkevo (Sep 26, 2011)

tonight


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Damn you did well with that one! Such a pretty yearling....and the collation of dots is awesome!!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 27, 2011)

turning into a cracker bkevo.

One having a feed


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 27, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> D: if i had one i would stay in a locked room with it at all times lol :shock:


Haha you'd have to in Tassie.


----------



## gosia (Sep 27, 2011)

This is my baby Midori going through her color change this week - so exited. I am amazed that in 4 days she is totally different snake!


----------



## Erebos (Sep 28, 2011)

This guy is getting more spots







Cheers Brenton


----------



## zulu (Sep 28, 2011)

Like the colour of that one brenton!


----------



## Erebos (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Zulu he's my fav his only a yearling but he has the nicest colours 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Sarah (Sep 28, 2011)

our newest addition ,thanks Greenmad !!


----------



## Smithers (Sep 28, 2011)

Great addition Sarah  Congrats all the best in breeding.


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks sarah little fella looks happy in his new enclosure.


----------



## Grunter023 (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is one of mine that I am about to sex soon. Also a couple of pics of an enclosure I have been working on for one of my GTP. Enclosure is 3ftx2x2 with the 3ft being the length. Heated with a 80 watt pro herp heat panel with a dimming habistat thermo. Light in the front for daylight (still deciding what kind of light I will place in the enclosure for night time as I like to be able to view my snakes most nights). Kritter's Krumble for substrate and bamboo perches. Still undecided on the bamboo perches, there is a bit of movement in them as I cut them off a bit short and now I am worried about the bamboo not being sealed at the ends and could cause problems with mould etc as some people have discussed in other threads. Yet to get a water bowl,I will try and get a big ceramic bowl soon I guess that would be the best kind. Still a work in progress so feel free to criticize and offer any advise.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 3, 2011)

My new little baby...





And yes, that is a drinking straw


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice Rahni


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you  

Hopefully it should have some nice blue come through when it's older...


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Our pretty 2yr old male purchased from Michael...


----------



## Renenet (Oct 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous, Morgan_dragon!


----------



## bkevo (Oct 16, 2011)

new pic


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 17, 2011)

That is a great looking aussie bkevo, love the dorsal stripe.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Oct 17, 2011)

Grunter023 said:


> Here is one of mine that I am about to sex soon. Also a couple of pics of an enclosure I have been working on for one of my GTP. Enclosure is 3ftx2x2 with the 3ft being the length. Heated with a 80 watt pro herp heat panel with a dimming habistat thermo. Light in the front for daylight (still deciding what kind of light I will place in the enclosure for night time as I like to be able to view my snakes most nights). Kritter's Krumble for substrate and bamboo perches. Still undecided on the bamboo perches, there is a bit of movement in them as I cut them off a bit short and now I am worried about the bamboo not being sealed at the ends and could cause problems with mould etc as some people have discussed in other threads. Yet to get a water bowl,I will try and get a big ceramic bowl soon I guess that would be the best kind. Still a work in progress so feel free to criticize and offer any advise.


good idea for a water bowl is to get a plastic half round wall planter from bunnings and you put 2 screws on the wall of the enclosure and it clips on and off easily and also if you mount it at the right height they dont **** in their water which is common if you have them on the ground . PM me if you need a pic of what i mean .


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 18, 2011)

trying out the new iPhone 4s cam, not bad right?


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 18, 2011)

Ramzee, nice snake but put it on a diet or send it to the gym. Seriously, maybe it's the angle of the shot but it looks fat. When they rest like that, you should see a ridge along the spine, if it's not there, it means it's full of subcutaneous fat.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 18, 2011)

Not bad and that a very nice aussie.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 18, 2011)

A couple of new Aussies thanks to Michael ( Waterrat ) 






























SNKMST's Male


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Brett. you should have taken some close-ups while you were at it.. LOL "Great pics"
.....solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 18, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> Hey Brett. you should have taken some close-ups while you were at it.. LOL "Great pics"
> .....solar 17 (Baden)



Yeah , I tend to leave the macro lens on the camera to much LOL ...


----------



## Bushman (Oct 18, 2011)

It's great to see you getting into Aussie natives Brett. They're beautiful specimens you have there.
They look like they're about to change colour _very_ soon. How old are they now?
I notice that the white vertebral spots have come through, the extent of which will give you an indication of how well striped they're going to be. Have you got any pics of the whole back that you can post up?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 18, 2011)

Bushman said:


> It's great to see you getting into Aussie natives Brett. They're beautiful specimens you have there.
> They look like they're about to change colour _very_ soon. How old are they now?
> I notice that the white vertebral spots have come through, the extent of which will give you an indication of how well striped they're going to be. Have you got any pics of the whole back that you can post up?



I agree they are little stunners , cant wait to see what they turn out like , they are from 2010 season but as for exact age I have no idea to be honest but I am sure Michael will answer if he sees this ...

I will see if I can get a full body shot next time I have the camera out ( which wont be long )


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 18, 2011)

Brett, I sent the certificates and husbandry charts to you by mail last week, you should receive it any day now.

cheers
M


----------



## Bushman (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks mate. Michael has some of the best GTP's in the country, so you've chosen well. I admit that I'm biased in this regard though, as I really only like Aussie natives. 8)


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 18, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Brett, I sent the certificates and husbandry charts to you by mail last week, you should receive it any day now.
> 
> cheers
> M



Cheers for that , will have to walk up and check the PO box then ... ( Might post Sam's cards too , sorry Sam  )


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 18, 2011)

Bushman said:


> Thanks mate. Michael has some of the best GTP's in the country, so you've chosen well. I admit that I'm biased in this regard though, as I really only like Aussie natives. 8)



Thank you Bushman, the truth is, they are getting better each year. I am thrilled with this season's's crop, most of them had 2 feeds and I am going to spend time later today with the remaining 4 that need to be taught how to eat. lol The "jumbos" are going onto fuzzies next week.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 18, 2011)

You're welcome Michael. It's great to hear that each successive generation is getting better and better. 
Do you think that this improvement is due to selecting the best of the best to breed from, or that multi-generation C.B are inevitably going to be better and more suitable captives (so long as they come from essentially good and preferably unrelated stock)?


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 18, 2011)

I am not a great believer in the importance of unrelated stock but I don't inbreed as a rule. I have changed my incubation regime and that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion on this Michael. It's pretty well documented that snakes have a relatively high tolerance to inbreeding; however like you I make it a rule not to breed related stock. 
I reckon that unrelated pairings from the same locality is the ideal, for maximum vigour and integrity. 
It's an interesting notion that incubation regime might have something to do with more robust hatchlings. It makes sense I suppose, as I know someone that swears that maternal incubation produces the strongest hatchlings. The closer that we can get our incubation regime to that of Mother Nature, the more vigorous the offspring will be.


----------



## PSimmo (Oct 18, 2011)

Crackers dicky..
looks like I know where my next ones are coming from


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 19, 2011)

An update on my little greens. They are 13 months old now and powering along. 

GTP 1 - 











GTP 2 - 






GTP 3 -


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 19, 2011)

Jay they are beautiful! Do you have a favourite? 

I've got another little one arriving tomorrow... I'm so excited (and nervous!)


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> Jay they are beautiful! Do you have a favourite?
> 
> I've got another little one arriving tomorrow... I'm so excited (and nervous!)



I know you're not supposed to have favourites, but the last one is my favourite. One of her parents was high yellow, so i am hoping she will retain lots of yelow. She was the first to start her colour change, and to date as you can see still has lots of yellow! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 19, 2011)

How long has she been changing for? 

It's impossible not to have favourites!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 19, 2011)

She was changing colour when i got her at 6 months old, she is now 13 months


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds promising! I'd be inclined to think she'd keep most of that yellow now... (Hopefully!)

What's the background to the other two?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice Jay , a good variation in them too.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice jay i love all 3


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice snakes Jay, are they the ones from PK?


----------



## Moreliavridis (Oct 19, 2011)

looking good jay.


----------



## kupper (Oct 19, 2011)

J can you come and take photos of mine , this iPhone camera has done it dash I think


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys. 

Rahni29 - I hope she stays high yellow. One pair were high yellow, the other pair was a sorong looking female and an Aussie looking male. Both males however were put over both females.

Dicky - I love how they are all so different in colour, more interesting i think.

Watterrat - Yep, these are the 3 i got earlier in the year from PK. Kupper has the other 4 we bought from him.

Sure Kupper, will do.


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah Michael he does look pretty chubby there, but im sure it's just the angle and the facts he's comin up to a shed... Il get a pic as soon as he sheds is a few days so let me know then


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't find words to explain how happy I am to be posting in this thread.
I got this little guy/girl yesty.
I can soon see myself becoming a massive chondrohead!
This is Pandora:


----------



## Bryce (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice TaraLeigh, some blue showing through as well.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 21, 2011)

Cheers Bryce. I'm so stoked. That was the main thing that attracted me.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah me too, they look awesome with blue mixed in.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 21, 2011)

Too right.
I'm saving up for a Stein for 'her' now, I am in love with his enclosures.
Then a partner obviously. GTP's are just stunning.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice, it will look great in one of there enclosures. They are amazing animals.


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 21, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> I can't find words to explain how happy I am to be posting in this thread.
> I got this little guy/girl yesty.
> I can soon see myself becoming a massive chondrohead!
> This is Pandora:
> ...



Beautiful!

Where did you get him?


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 21, 2011)

I loved them before I had one but now that I have one.... oh....
Stein Enclosures, to me, are as exciting as a new reptile, I doubt I'll be able to stop at one!



Jay84 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Where did you get him?


Cheers.
The guy that had it lives in Lakes Entrance but we met in Melbourne.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 22, 2011)

Almost all green & a female!


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2011)

The rain stopped for a while, so I too these shots. Enjoy.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful animals Michael. Love your natural set-ups too... If I ever come back as a gtp, I want to live at your place


----------



## D3pro (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Bryce (Oct 22, 2011)

Just love new babies these are from my Ji Man pairing. Ji Man was a red hatchie and shows a lot of rich blue, he is also becoming mite phase (very slowly). Very interesting to see what will happen with him in the next 2 years! ( I will get an updated picture of him up soon, in shed etc)


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2011)

Bryce, I see in your signature that have sold all your 2011 GTP hatchlings, that's great, now all potential GTP buyers will have to come to me. Hooray! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bryce (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah im only selling 4 from the Ji Man x kali pairing and im keeping the rest of the clutch.

2nd clutch is only 10 eggs and have hatched, i will have a 3rd clutch but not sure how many eggs so i can't add anymore people to the list. Good luck to you, but don't forget about, Greenmad, greatsnakes, URS, SXR, Solar 17, dickyknee and 4 other people that are breeding all sorts of greens this year!


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2011)

Good on ya. I am not forgetting anyone.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 22, 2011)

I know im only scratching the surface of them. There are so many people out there now breeding greens and so much variety now. Exciting times for all green keepers.

Can't wait to see what the next 2 years bring!

Does anyone have any side by side pics of different local greens? I would love to see the suttle differences.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 22, 2011)

Were is the red pics bryce.


----------



## kupper (Oct 22, 2011)

Female green that I am particularly fond of


----------



## Bryce (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice one kupper, im loving the blue.


----------



## jrebelo (Oct 22, 2011)

Awful quality shot with my cell phone in low light, but Bryn's green is really starting to come out. She (or he) is about 13 months old now.

View attachment 222795


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 22, 2011)

what do you reckon about his weight mich haha


----------



## TaraLeigh (Oct 22, 2011)

Some really nice chondros in this thread. They just blow me away.
D3pro. Woah, you should have seen the jealousy poor out of me when I saw your photo/enclosure!


----------



## Erebos (Oct 23, 2011)

One of my guys that had his first feed today.









Cheers Brenton


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 24, 2011)

A few updated shots from today of last years clutch.

And mum


----------



## Basssman (Oct 24, 2011)

Stunning as per usual Ryan  any news on the clutch hatching? Any out yet?

Cheers sam


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks sam and none out yet mate.


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 25, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> A few updated shots from today of last years clutch.
> 
> And mum



Wow mum has gone a gorgeous hormonal blue!


----------



## bumblebee (Oct 25, 2011)

female sorong x biak





male sorong





mating





Yapen Island


----------



## kupper (Oct 25, 2011)

Bumblebee gave me some inspiration to put together a natural terrarium today. , not as good as his but I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks good kupper! Any horizontal branches..?


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Oct 25, 2011)

*new addition and some feeding pics*






our new adult boy and girl from sxr

and some feeding pics taken so far....Miss Pretty enjoying a feed


----------



## kupper (Oct 25, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Looks good kupper! Any horizontal branches..?



funny you said that , I cut up some branches just before and chocked them in there, green is un-phased of course , bloody animals


----------



## Kurto (Oct 27, 2011)

more? hell yeah!!


----------



## Bryce (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice Kurto


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 27, 2011)

Some babies!


----------



## ramzee86 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thought this was a funny photo


----------



## D3pro (Oct 27, 2011)

Might as well add these here.


----------



## gozz (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is an adult male....


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking god trent, he has some nice blue in the belly side.


----------



## Erebos (Oct 31, 2011)

This is the chick











This is my dude


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 31, 2011)

The little guys are doing well, feeding & growing .... another 2 weeks and they can go.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 31, 2011)

Brenton thats a nice gtp 

Michael thats a nice looking little one i love the red eyes on it.


----------



## Basssman (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Brenton nice greens do u mind me asking who bred those two

Cheers sam


----------



## Erebos (Oct 31, 2011)

Thx ryan and sam. Yeah sorry sam I'm not sure who bred them I can find out for you if you'd like?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 31, 2011)

This young Aussie male should become a father this week, so proud of the little fellow


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 3, 2011)

Little Aussies.






This one is showing a little green around the snout.


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 3, 2011)

Stunning Brett. How are the GTP eggs looking?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a dodgy iphone pic Sam ... 
One egg had gone off a few days before the pic , One snake had pipped and had it head out so I pipped the rest of the clutch and happily went to bed seeing most snouts or heads poking out .
When I opened the incubator the following morning I was pretty happy to see lots of yellow , until I opened the tub and realized all had died. 
No idea why , some were completely out of the egg , fully formed etc , just not meant to be this season.


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh that is such a shame mate! Sorry to hear Brett, would have been a horrible morning/day for you...

You must be devastated.. All the best next season


----------



## Bryce (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Brett.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2011)

Cheers Sam and Bryce , was not the best thing to find in a tub but that's life and I will be breeding them again next season.


----------



## Erebos (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry Brett feeling for you. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Bryce (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey Brett, what were the incubation temps if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 4, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Hey Brett, what were the incubation temps if you do t mind me asking?


30.5


----------



## Bryce (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok mate no problem.


----------



## Grunter023 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry this happened for you Brett. Hope you have better luck next time


----------



## Bryce (Nov 5, 2011)

Enjoying some sun!


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 5, 2011)

Looking good bryce


----------



## Bryce (Nov 5, 2011)

You named that red animal Bryce? does that mean it's mine?? I think by law it does. You have my details and address. Send over on Monday.


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 5, 2011)

Bryce said:


> You named that red animal Bryce? does that mean it's mine?? I think by law it does. You have my details and address. Send over on Monday.



Nope not going to happen lol.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 5, 2011)

Can never get over these sakes...


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the clutch Brett, I've seen it happen myself. Here's one of my Aussie's catching some UV..


----------



## Erebos (Nov 6, 2011)

Cheers Brenton


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 7, 2011)

Fresh off the plane this afternoon. A huge thank you to Orientalis for his amazing help - without him I wouldn't be the proud new owner of such a lovely snake


----------



## cwebb (Nov 7, 2011)

rahni29 said:


> fresh off the plane this afternoon. A huge thank you to orientalis for his amazing help - without him i wouldn't be the proud new owner of such a lovely snake



hot!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 7, 2011)

This lovely girl belongs to a friend:


----------



## Basssman (Nov 8, 2011)

A terrible photo from my phone of one of our little mite phase gtps


----------



## Kurto (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Basssman (Nov 8, 2011)

Another horrible pic


----------



## andysnakes (Nov 10, 2011)

this little one has recently changed colour, and seems to get more black speckles every day


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 12, 2011)

One of the little aussies going green ...


----------



## newby01 (Nov 13, 2011)

Anybody going to have any hatchlings for sale over the next couple of months?? Very eager to get my hands on one!


----------



## Moreliavridis (Nov 13, 2011)

One of mine enjoying the sun.


----------



## deebo (Nov 14, 2011)

Took my little guy out for a few pics this arvo.....he would be just over 2 yrs now I think.

Nice pics everyone - keep em coming.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's a couple I prepared earlier.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2011)

That top one looks like my female rams , that one of Jamie's ?


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 16, 2011)

Some nice looking greens everyone 

Here is two quick pics from this morning


----------



## Kurto (Nov 16, 2011)

I think I know what I want for Xmas Ryan!


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice Ryan ...


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 16, 2011)

_*hey ryan .they're bloody lil rippers.
..........baden*_


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 16, 2011)

Just sitting there.


----------



## gozz (Nov 16, 2011)

I just drooled over myself.... nice Ryan


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 16, 2011)

This "international" juvenile is only 2 months old and already changing colour. Weird!
I am starting to think our natives are different species. lol


----------



## DanNG (Nov 16, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Some nice looking greens everyone
> 
> Here is two quick pics from this morning



WOW! looking amazing.
Whats involved in getting international 'greens' $14.95 and restricted animals ($195) added to a rec licence in qld? 
I've looked on the derm website.. but it just says contact derm in writing (no forms online).. do I need references from fellow keepers?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Nov 17, 2011)

DanNG said:


> WOW! looking amazing.
> Whats involved in getting international 'greens' $14.95 and restricted animals ($195) added to a rec licence in qld?
> I've looked on the derm website.. but it just says contact derm in writing (no forms online).. do I need references from fellow keepers?



It's really easy, I just phoned them and said that I wanted to add both to my current licence, paid over the phone and was contacted by a local parks and wildlife officer approximately 1 week later. I pretty much just had to say that an international specimen was not an animal that you import from overseas...


----------



## DanNG (Nov 17, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks mate, appreciate your reply


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 17, 2011)

Something I didn't plan but it worked out terrific!
The plant is some kind of a ornamental pea that sprouted under the cage (no idea where it came from) and grew through the mesh into the cage. I like it, the snake likes it ..... and it was so easy. lol


----------



## deebo (Nov 17, 2011)

Michael, do your snakes ever sit on the cage floor (the mesh)? Just curious as t0 whether the mesh seems to bothers them or not.....

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 17, 2011)

They use the mesh floor like if it was any other substrate. On very hot days, they spend a lot of time just laying on it, enjoying the breeze from bellow.


----------



## gozz (Nov 18, 2011)

Male


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow, that's different gozz


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 18, 2011)

I like the sharp transition between yellow and green. Quite unusual I think.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Nov 18, 2011)

gozz said:


> Male



Don't get more patriotic than that, Green & Gold. Awsome, hope you called it Aussie?


----------



## gozz (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks guys..... he is a stunning animal.... i will through some pics up of his girlfriend when she pops out of her nesting box


----------



## Bryce (Nov 20, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Some nice looking greens everyone
> 
> Here is two quick pics from this morning



Looking good mate!


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Nov 20, 2011)

Our 12 month old GTP "PUFF" decided I was boring trying to get a pic this morning, so let out a yawn.

PS, only had my I Phone to take pics.







before continuing on


----------



## zulu (Nov 22, 2011)

gozz said:


> Male



Look better at my place that one,like the yellow underneath and the dotty appearance on the green,very good


----------



## gozz (Nov 22, 2011)

the pic doesn't show how many black dots he has he is a stunner....
he will be going over greenmads girls i have here.... thanks for the comment zulu


----------



## zulu (Nov 22, 2011)

Yeh its a good male for breeding gozz,thought it had lots of black speckles


----------



## rednut90 (Nov 22, 2011)

are gtp's on the restricted snake list?


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 22, 2011)

rednut90 said:


> are gtp's on the restricted snake list?



Yes, in NSW you need class 2 licence.


----------



## rednut90 (Nov 22, 2011)

would you happen to know for qld?


----------



## ryanm (Nov 22, 2011)

rednut90 said:


> would you happen to know for qld?



Yes, you are only allowed 2 on a basic licence.


----------



## rednut90 (Nov 22, 2011)

awsum thanks for your help


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice and green now ... The other one is just starting , will get pics later 




Green Tree Python  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Green Tree Python  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't you wish the black vertebral line would stay on?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 24, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Don't you wish the black vertebral line would stay on?



Yep , will be sad to see that go ...


----------



## DanNG (Nov 24, 2011)

If only it could stay like that


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 27, 2011)

Few pics of the other Aussie , he is getting there ...




Aussie GTP 27-11-2011-4 by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Aussie GTP 27-11-2011-3 by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Aussie GTP 27-11-2011-2 by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.James (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice one brett! Who was the breeder?


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 27, 2011)

Mr.James said:


> Nice one brett! Who was the breeder?



The little aussies I have are from Michael / Green Effect ...


----------



## Allan (Nov 27, 2011)

After a very long wait, 17 of these arrived a couple of days ago.


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats "Allan" :lol:


----------



## lgotje (Nov 30, 2011)

View attachment 228363
View attachment 228364
View attachment 228365

dont think i posted theese yet?View attachment 228367


----------



## Basssman (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Locky are the last 2 from Ryan?


----------



## lgotje (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Sam, Nah Michael Austen and one of his mates are the breeders it was apparently the only one that turned out like that the rest went green?


----------



## Waterrat (Nov 30, 2011)

Different angles.


----------



## Rossagon (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous Chondro there Michael. Do you have any offspring from this particular animal, or any siblings that show a similar vertebral stripe?

Ross.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 1, 2011)

They are actually 3 different animals in 3 different cages - all males that I am going to use for breeding this coming season. For the first time I will attempt a proper selective breeding and I will again hold onto many juveniles for a year to see the results. It's a pain in the cloaca but it's the only reliable way to assess the achievements. It will also give me the opportunity to offer neonates, yearlings and adults. Exciting times ahead.

Fast action.


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 3, 2011)

Female Sorong GTP coming up for a shed / slough with her full blue dorsal stripe.
.......solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice baden i love those sarongs.


----------



## Basssman (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there any other legitimate sarongs around besides Badens and Nevs?

Cheers sam


----------



## ramzee86 (Dec 4, 2011)

Russell Grants has sarongs and they are top top quality in having the complete unbroken blue like badens


----------



## Basssman (Dec 4, 2011)

Does Russell breed them do u know?


----------



## andysnakes (Dec 4, 2011)

locky is the one in the first pic from craig


----------



## lgotje (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Andy yes she is u will have to come check her out


----------



## mark83 (Dec 5, 2011)

This one was bright yellow 2 weeks ago

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## No-two (Dec 6, 2011)

Basssman said:


> Does Russell breed them do u know?




He had babies from them last season, they're very pretty snakes.


----------



## nasool (Dec 7, 2011)

This is our newest addition Peridot, so cute heheh


----------



## Erebos (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks good. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 7, 2011)

Female from Michael:


----------



## Bryce (Dec 7, 2011)

nasool said:


> This is our newest addition Peridot, so cute heheh



Looks brilliant!


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 9, 2011)

This is why I prefer to keep juveniles in tall enclosures. They can easily assume natural ambush position and that tells me that they have digested their last meal and are ready for the next.


----------



## Erebos (Dec 9, 2011)

I keep mine in shallower tubs and they do the same. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 9, 2011)

It doesn't look the same to me, not at all. But, that's how you do it, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 9, 2011)

Greenmad how is that clutch doing?? anymore pics for us to drool over?


----------



## vitticep (Dec 9, 2011)

Basssman said:


> Is there any other legitimate sarongs around besides Badens and Nevs?
> 
> Cheers sam




hmmm legitimate Sorongs? 
Where did Baden and Nev get theirs from, surely that breeder would have some???
How certain are Baden and Nev that they have legitimate Sarongs?


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 9, 2011)

My legitimate mongrel .... but I like her.


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 9, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Greenmad how is that clutch doing?? anymore pics for us to drool over?



Bryce the clutch is going really good only a few tricky feeders to weed out most have had there sec shed and looking good will try and get some pics over the weekend.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorong's were around for some time. This one belongs to a friend of mine, I took the shot long before the _Great Australian Import_.


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 9, 2011)

Thats a cracker michael


----------



## DanNG (Dec 9, 2011)

keep em coming.. my favourite thread by far...


----------



## lgotje (Dec 9, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Sorong's were around for some time. This one belongs to a friend of mine, I took the shot long before the _Great Australian Import_.



michael that is epic!


----------



## westernrocky (Dec 9, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Sorong's were around for some time. This one belongs to a friend of mine, I took the shot long before the _Great Australian Import_.


l wonder how many people have pairs male and female both 100% Sorong as you never see many or any advertised. WR


----------



## Erebos (Dec 9, 2011)

To be 100% positive of its locality it would of had to be collected or have documents proving its breeding to when it was collected. Otherwise it's a educated guess. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Bryce (Dec 9, 2011)

No worries Greenmad, looking forward to them.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 9, 2011)

I think it's 100% safe to say - that is a Sorong type. After all, it's a geographical name not scientific. Surely, you don't find this wild morph just at Sorong. The blue markings are as typical as the white line on our natives. It's a different story when it comes to high yellow morphs, so commonly called Biacs and not always correct.


----------



## Erebos (Dec 9, 2011)

Agreed 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## westernrocky (Dec 9, 2011)

Waterrat, what other local has a blue dorsal line like the one in the photo above and does your friend have a pair or just the one ? WR


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 9, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> It's a different story when it comes to high yellow morphs, so commonly called Biacs and not always correct.



Michael what do you class as a biak?


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 9, 2011)

westernrocky said:


> Waterrat, what other local has a blue dorsal line like the one in the photo above and does your friend have a pair or just the one ? WR



That blue zig-zag marking is a typical of GTPs from Sorong are, I don't know if they occur anywhere else. Ask DanN.



Greenmad said:


> Michael what do you class as a biak?



I believe that's the most variable morph. A lot of yellow and white, also the head is of a different shape. Also, ask DanN, he has seen them all _in situ_.


----------



## zulu (Dec 10, 2011)

Few pics of a female here i weighed tonight,shes just over 2 kilos,was the blaze neonate,got a really unusually fine slender tail compared to others here and different shaped head.


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 10, 2011)

Bryce said:


> No worries Greenmad, looking forward to them.




Heres a update on some of the red clutch, the darker one is in shed its a lot easier to tell when the reds are in shed they go a purple color.


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 10, 2011)

Absolutely stunning, Ryan.


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 10, 2011)

could anyone give me a pointer to some good care sheets or give me some info. Looking to buy one.
if you could PM me that would be great, dont want to hijack the thread.
Cheers


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 10, 2011)

The book the more complete chondro is a great source of info on gtps.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 229539


That's pretty much all I have for this thread lol.


----------



## Wally (Dec 10, 2011)

Damn Smithers, good enough!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 10, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Damn Smithers, good enough!



Thanks Wally, can't even claim it as mine  I'm sure the owner will pop up soon with a comment


----------



## Erebos (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm sure he will. It's stunning. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## DanNG (Dec 10, 2011)

Stunning Ryan - I pick up my first gtp tomorrow..


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 10, 2011)

Is that brenton junior Brett? Lol.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 10, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Heres a update on some of the red clutch, the darker one is in shed its a lot easier to tell when the reds are in shed they go a purple color.




Mate that yellow against the red is insane.

Isn't there something you can give them to stunt there growth?


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 10, 2011)

Jungleman said:


> Mate that yellow against the red is insane.
> 
> Isn't there something you can give them to stunt there growth?



The one with yellow took up smoking a few weeks ago so should be red for a bit longer lol.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 10, 2011)

br3nton said:


> I'm sure he will. It's stunning.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Told ya


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Dec 10, 2011)

A couple more


----------



## ad (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is a nice chondro


----------



## Ricko (Dec 10, 2011)

Ad WOWWWWWW. Absolutely spectacular. Aussies all the way


----------



## Sarah (Dec 11, 2011)

here are a couple of updated pics of our two greens they are not the best photos compared to some of the stunning pics on this thread but i thought id add them. The little fellow is from Greenmad and the other is a sorong from Russel Grant.


----------



## Erebos (Dec 11, 2011)

looking hungry. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Rodder (Dec 11, 2011)

my gtp


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 12, 2011)

Ad that is a very nice aussie i love the white dorsal stripe.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 16, 2011)

Update pics of the little ones. 




GTP Aussies by Brett Darby, on Flickr




GTP Aussies  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




GTP Aussies by Brett Darby, on Flickr




GTP Aussies by Brett Darby, on Flickr




GTP Aussies  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




GTP Aussies by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 16, 2011)

Great pics dicky they are looking good.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 17, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Great pics dicky they are looking good.



Cheers Ryan , very happy with these two.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 17, 2011)

Hot GTP & nice images again Brett,.....2nd last my fave.


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is two i held back from last year


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 19, 2011)

Great pics as always Brett - they have coloured up nicely mate.



Greenmad said:


> Here is two i held back from last year



And for good reason too. They are stunning Ryan!


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 19, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> And for good reason too. They are stunning Ryan!



Thanks sam
There were a few other that i wished i never sold lol.


----------



## DanNG (Dec 19, 2011)

Stunners Ryan!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Dec 20, 2011)

New little ozzie we picked up tonight...

View attachment 230739
View attachment 230740
View attachment 230741


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 21, 2011)

Those greens look fantastic Ryan, do you think they've got much changing left ahead of them?

A few shots I took today of a new acquisition:


----------



## DanNG (Dec 21, 2011)

Great photos sara, is it native? How old?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 21, 2011)

sara_sabian said:


> Those greens look fantastic Ryan, do you think they've got much changing left ahead of them?
> 
> A few shots I took today of a new acquisition:


wow I really love these pics a great sense of mystery about them! great job!


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks guys  
@DanNG - Not a native. It (hopefully she) hatched near the end of october, the only yellow hatchie from a red clutch.


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 21, 2011)

sara_sabian said:


> Those greens look fantastic Ryan, do you think they've got much changing left ahead of them?
> 
> Hi sarah those pics are excellent
> Those two of mine have not changed in over 6 months so fingers crossed.


----------



## Chondromad (Dec 22, 2011)

*beautiful greens*


----------



## deebo (Dec 22, 2011)

Cracking animals chrondromad....


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 22, 2011)

David Evans said:


> Cracking animals chrondromad....



Here here.


----------



## lgotje (Dec 22, 2011)

Chondromad who bred your animals there awesome


----------



## Chondromad (Dec 23, 2011)

lgotje said:


> Chondromad who bred your animals there awesome


Not sure who bred them come from two different people the high yellow is a pair an has been mating will have to see what happens


----------



## viridis (Dec 23, 2011)

ad said:


> Here is a nice chondro



Good to see some Aussies in captivity with some serious striping! A perfect example Adam! One to be proud of mate.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 23, 2011)

For the first time I will do some selective breeding this coming season to enhance the stripe.


----------



## zulu (Dec 23, 2011)

Both interesting chondro,the one on the right is outstanding looking,look good at my place! LOL


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 23, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> For the first time I will do some selective breeding this coming season to enhance the stripe.



I was under the impression that you were against selective breeding given your comments on the "Are we creating weaker animals through the hobby?" thread. :?


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 23, 2011)

Ramsey, I see it differently; it's a well known fact that for some reason, captive bred native (and Merauke) GTPs have reduced stripe. What I intend to do is simply put back what captive breeding took out. I have enough genetic diversity in my stock that there is no chance of producing weaker animals. I will never inbreed my animals (that is, the natives).


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice greens chondromad, the biak type is very nice,


----------



## zulu (Dec 23, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Ramsey, I see it differently; it's a well known fact that for some reason, captive bred native (and Merauke) GTPs have reduced stripe. What I intend to do is simply put back what captive breeding took out. I have enough genetic diversity in my stock that there is no chance of producing weaker animals. I will never inbreed my animals (that is, the natives).



Save time and get some real australian GTPs off of AD if he breeds some,if you breed two pigs together you still going to get a pig LOL


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 23, 2011)

zulu said:


> Save time and get some real australian GTPs off of AD if he breeds some,if you breed two pigs together you still going to get a pig LOL



You're not making much sense ..... and who or what is AD?


----------



## viridis (Dec 23, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> You're not making much sense ..... and who or what is AD?



I reckon Ad has some of the best Aussies in captivity, I think that is what Zulu also means?


----------



## zulu (Dec 23, 2011)

viridis said:


> I reckon Ad has some of the best Aussies in captivity, I think that is what Zulu also means?



Exactly


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 24, 2011)

Another new green at my place; this little guy/girl is an aru/biak cross.


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice! Guessing that is a brian c. Creation? Would love to see the parents of these guys.


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 24, 2011)

Indeed it is, link: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/sale-snakes-43/green-tree-python-175240/ pics of the parents and some sibs from the classifieds.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 24, 2011)

Damn will that blue one in the photos retain its colour? Looks like an adult( fully grown) ??


----------



## Bryce (Dec 24, 2011)

Xmas clutch came out today. Last ones for year!


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 24, 2011)

Well done bryce they look good.


----------



## Bryce (Dec 24, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Well done bryce they look good.



Cheers Ryan



viridis said:


> I reckon Ad has some of the best Aussies in captivity, I think that is what Zulu also means?



I put a 3rd on that one!


----------



## bkevo (Dec 25, 2011)

pic today.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 26, 2011)

bkevo said:


> pic today.



Very nice snake! Love the dorsal stripe. Does he have a kinked lower back?


----------



## ammers (Dec 26, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> You're not making much sense ..... and who or what is AD?



surly you know what and AD is.... after all you did like his last pic?


----------



## zulu (Dec 26, 2011)

Bryce said:


> Xmas clutch came out today. Last ones for year!
> View attachment 231122



Nice xmas Bryce,youve struck gold !


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 26, 2011)

ammers said:


> surly you know what and AD is.... after all you did like his last pic?




Ah, that AD and his best mate up north ..... yah, rings a bell.  Nice snake.


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 26, 2011)

Some new pics


----------



## D3pro (Dec 26, 2011)

My two yearling females and the 2 year old male in the background.


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 27, 2011)

Adult female 



GTP Female  by Brett Darby, on Flickr

Adult Female 



GTP Female  by Brett Darby, on Flickr

Adult male [ SNKMST's , which I should probably return to him one day  ]



SNKMST's GTP  by Brett Darby, on Flickr

Aussie Yearling 1 



Aussie GTP 2 by Brett Darby, on Flickr

Aussie Yearling 2 



Aussie GTP  by Brett Darby, on Flickr

GTP Housing 



GTP Housing  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## zulu (Dec 27, 2011)

Like the set up and pics dicky,yeh the male looks settled in LOL


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 27, 2011)

zulu said:


> Like the set up and pics dicky,yeh the male looks settled in LOL



That's what I am thinking , why move him and upset him ? lol


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 27, 2011)

I wonder what the black dotted line (so clear in the last pic) is all about. Some have it, some don't and it disappears in time. Has anyone seen it on non-native GTPs?


----------



## Kurto (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## zulu (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice little hatchling Kurto

Pic of the male here and a BFR hatchling,thanks Bryce its a balltearer LOL


----------



## viridis (Dec 29, 2011)

A few natives and a few not so natives in the last lot of pics.






No prizes for guessing this ones heritige!





Nor this one!


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 29, 2011)

Great pics nick love the yellow neo with all the pattern


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 29, 2011)

Nick, are those reds this year's or last year's?


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 2, 2012)

It'd be impossible for me to count how many times I've looked through this entire thread, looking at photo's, thinking "I want, I want, I want".. Finally, I didn't have to sit back and dream. I can now contribute to the thread 

I've got a 3 and a half month old pair (un-sexed of course). Not the best photos, but I didn't want to be stressing them out to much. I will be back with some more photos once they've settled in nicely.
One seems to be a very good, non-biting Chondro, the other is always alert, watching your every move and ready to get you, doesn't bother me one bit though


----------



## deebo (Jan 3, 2012)

Moved my GTP into the new enclosure my wife bought me for christmas.....the dog isnt too sure about it though! Hasnt stopped watching the little fella cruise around since i moved him in there.

Will grab some better pics one day soon when its 100% finished.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jan 4, 2012)

Awsome pair Ned-Fisch, congrats and enjoy.


----------



## DanNG (Jan 5, 2012)

Photo and video of my little fella - Im definitely now hooked 






**VIDEO** 

GTP Neonate Feeding - YouTube


Cheers
Dan


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks bob!
That's a stunner Dan, my tubs are quite bare, I will have to give them some greenery.


----------



## sarah1234 (Jan 6, 2012)

This is Chad . He just absolutely smashed down his second meal with me with no hesitation. What a fantastic little fella he is! Need a red one now


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 7, 2012)

Some pics from today


----------



## Kurto (Jan 7, 2012)

Dear Ryan..

I would like to formally invite you to donate a red GTP hatchling to the "Kurto wants a red hatchling" foundation.

Donations are mandatory.

Regards,
Kurto



Smoking hot animals mate! The biak is really nice!


----------



## Erebos (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice Ryan can't wait till my red baby is with me realy soon now. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## gozz (Jan 7, 2012)

Here is my little red one. looks like it is getting some yellow on its head already...


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 7, 2012)

Very nice trent i love the big bold triangles


----------



## Bryce (Jan 7, 2012)

zulu said:


> Nice little hatchling Kurto
> 
> Pic of the male here and a BFR hatchling,thanks Bryce its a balltearer LOL



Hey mate,

Glad your happy. It should have shed by now?


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 7, 2012)

This morning.







You see that whit (ish) dotted line? It's unbroken and one could easily be mislead that this snake will have beautiful uninterrupted white line after colour change. I wish .....


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 7, 2012)

Ahh everytime i look at the photos on this thread i have to remind myself to breath. They are all absolutely amazzingg snakes. Can anyone please upload photos of a blue one?


----------



## zulu (Jan 7, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Glad your happy. It should have shed by now?



Yeh it shed a few days ago Bryce,that went alright,fixed it up a better looking tub today with liitle bamboo perches and a couple of fake plants.


----------



## Bryce (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome Zulu. Start feeding trials in a couple days. Come around if you want pinkies. I have so many.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't think I'll "like" anything else in this thread. My default setting is "like"... _sigh!_


----------



## nasool (Jan 8, 2012)

Here is a newer pic of our little one, Cleaning its home and crawled onto my fiancees arm while she was holding the perch so got a few pics.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jan 8, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Awesome Zulu. Start feeding trials in a couple days. Come around if you want pinkies. I have so many.


hey bryce all 3 of ours have shed now and 1 has fed , the others should feed over the next few days , willpost some pics soon , very happy


----------



## Bryce (Jan 8, 2012)

darring said:


> hey bryce all 3 of ours have shed now and 1 has fed , the others should feed over the next few days , willpost some pics soon , very happy



Awesome stuff mate. I had some feed today as well. 

I will email pics over now.

Thanks


----------



## Erebos (Jan 8, 2012)

Bryce I love your gtp's some of the nicest ever. Much prefer the blue markings then the white markings. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Bryce (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Br3nton. How have you been mate? will buzz you tomorrow.


----------



## zulu (Jan 8, 2012)

nasool said:


> Here is a newer pic of our little one, Cleaning its home and crawled onto my fiancees arm while she was holding the perch so got a few pics.



Thats a little beauty nasool !



Bryce said:


> Awesome Zulu. Start feeding trials in a couple days. Come around if you want pinkies. I have so many.



No worrys Bryce,ive got some fresh day olds here now ,will give it a try over the next few days thanks.


----------



## Bryce (Jan 8, 2012)

Let me know how you go Zulu.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 8, 2012)

Another feeding session. Enjoy.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

my liitle yearling, it's been about 6 months in this colour phase now.....i dont think it wants to turn green :-(

View attachment 232911


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jan 8, 2012)

maddog-1979 said:


> my liitle yearling, it's been about 6 months in this colour phase now.....i dont think it wants to turn green :-(
> 
> View attachment 232911



That's a long time, ours took 6 days to change.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah. i think it's changing 1 scale per day  jks

also the pic is a little washed out, the green looks much darker in real life


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jan 8, 2012)

Been a while since I been on these forums. Got a SMS from [email protected] telling me my GTP hatchy just hatched recently 
I can't wait to take him home!


----------



## Owzi (Jan 8, 2012)

Maddog- your green wouldn't happen to be a Bonnett line Aussie by any chance would it?


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

dont know who Bonnet is. got it from Tim Mensforth at URS


----------



## Erebos (Jan 8, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Been a while since I been on these forums. Got a SMS from [email protected] telling me my GTP hatchy just hatched recently
> I can't wait to take him home!



You won't be disappointed his are great. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## DanNG (Jan 10, 2012)

This thread brings so much joy. Lol
First thing i check on my phone everyday.
Great variation... next few years are going to be interesting


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 12, 2012)

Greening exotica.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 12, 2012)

Some updated shots I took today of Yoshi the yearling.
If there's a more beautiful animal on the planet than greens, I haven't heard of it.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow Sarah, what a stunning GTP and set of images.

The first shot is a standout for me, very sharp and great contrast between that beautiful green and the black background.


----------



## Chondromad (Jan 12, 2012)

View attachment 233617
View attachment 233610
View attachment 233611
View attachment 233612
View attachment 233614
View attachment 233610
some of our collection and new cage that i built


----------



## Wookie (Jan 12, 2012)

@sara_sabian : Great photos. I love the last macro!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 12, 2012)

Sara, one of my sparing partner's name is Yoshi - vicious exponent! How is your Yoshi?


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 13, 2012)

He's a champ, now I just need a red neo I can name Mario... accepting donations


----------



## johnsnake (Jan 13, 2012)

Let me show some of mine





Jayapura-type baby





Sorong-type baby, this is a picture of months ago. Snake weights almost 300 grams now and is still totaly yellow.
I will try to take new pictures this weekend













Some Aru-types I kept and bred at past









babies I got from the Aru-type


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 16, 2012)

Great pics guys keep them comming


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 16, 2012)

After 140mm of rain over night, the sunshine is really appreciated.


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 16, 2012)

Very envious michael being able to keep them outside in those enclosures


----------



## johnsnake (Jan 16, 2012)

Thats how the Jayapura-type in my previous look right now at 100 gram









My Sorong-type at 300 grams, strange that its still totaly yellow at this weight
But if you look good you can see some green on the nose


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 16, 2012)

Great gtps johnsnakes i love that sarong-type.


----------



## zulu (Jan 21, 2012)

Little statue from bryce,doing well


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 21, 2012)

This one is coming along nicely , other was hiding so no pics ...




Aussie Green by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Aussie Green by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Aussie Green by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 21, 2012)

Some pics from today


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 21, 2012)

:shock: Something different. :shock:


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 21, 2012)

Who was the breeder of this one?


dickyknee said:


> This one is coming along nicely , other was hiding so no pics ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 21, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> Who was the breeder of this one?



Michael Cermack.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 21, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> Michael Cermack.



Really?
I have always just assumed that Waterrat bred natives.
Either way that is an absolutely beautiful gtp. Well done to both of you.
Any more of these crackers for sale in the future Michael?


----------



## Bushman (Jan 21, 2012)

That is a native Jeffa and beautifully photographed Dicky.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow again, My bad.
Stunning snake and I just assumed it was a sorong (not that their is anything wrong with that).
Puts my native to shame.


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Really?
> I have always just assumed that Waterrat bred natives.
> Either way that is an absolutely beautiful gtp. Well done to both of you.
> Any more of these crackers for sale in the future Michael?



100% native .


----------



## Renenet (Jan 22, 2012)

Jeffa said:


> Wow again, My bad.
> Stunning snake and I just assumed it was a sorong



I thought the same thing when I saw it. I didn't realise the natives had the blue patterning. I should get better at identifying them after my copy of The More Complete Chondro arrives.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 22, 2012)

After yrs of dreaming on this thread i finally purchased two cracking little gtps. Thanks Bryce i couldnt be happier with the animals or your service and support mate.Their both healthy little eating machines.


----------



## jrebelo (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's my GTP today at about 1.5yrs. Following, I made a quick comparison of the stages I have photos of which is at the breeder and then periods over the last 5 months.


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice does this one have Kafiau blood mixed in.


----------



## jrebelo (Jan 24, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Very nice does this one have Kafiau blood mixed in.



Hi Ryan. You got that right. It's 75% kofiau, 25% biak. Father pure kofiau, mother 50/50. TBH I hope a lot of the biak shows in adulthood.


----------



## Bryce (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Michael,

I hope those pitcher plants where empty when those GTPS when inside them, I remember reading at the local Nursery about pitcher plants and their digestive enzymes and bacteria in them etc? Wouldn't do anything good for their skin imo

I wish i could find GTPS down in Sydney (Im dreaming i know)


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks mate its a beautiful animal


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> I hope those pitcher plants where empty when those GTPS when inside them, I remember reading at the local Nursery about pitcher plants and their digestive enzymes and bacteria in them etc? Wouldn't do anything good for their skin imo
> 
> I wish i could find GTPS down in Sydney (Im dreaming i know)



There is this thing called Photoshop Bryce, I often play with it. lol


----------



## Erebos (Jan 24, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> There is this thing called Photoshop Bryce, I often play with it. lol



Wow Michael that's a good job with photoshop but I don't see the point because it's misleading. I guess that's why you photography is so good because it's all photoshopped. I get it now. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## greendream (Jan 24, 2012)

Amazing photos, abit of topic but does anyone keep these in a terrarium style enclosure? only seen the click clack boxes and plastic plants.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Wow Michael that's a good job with photoshop but I don't see the point because it's misleading. I guess that's why you photography is so good because it's all photoshopped. I get it now. You got it now.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



It's a pity you don't see the point. Photoshop is a great program and as I said, I like to play with it. Misleading? Only to those who can't tell the real from the unreal. LOL


----------



## Erebos (Jan 24, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> It's a pity you don't see the point. Photoshop is a great program and as I said, I like to play with it. Misleading? Only to those who can't tell the real from the unreal. LOL



I can't and obviously it's misleading to me so it makes me wonder how often your pictures are photoshopped? 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2012)

br3nton said:


> I can't and obviously it's misleading to me so it makes me wonder how often your pictures are photoshopped?
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Are you really serious? Have you ever heard of chondros in pitchers? Actually, have you ever seen a pitcher plant ... how big it is in relation to a green GTP? I am astounded. 

Do these shots look familiar?


----------



## Erebos (Jan 24, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Are you really serious?



About it being photoshopped? No I can't tell the difference. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Brenton, this is going to send into a spin. Photoshoped or not photoshoped?
Also, check my last post.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd say it's a real pic. That species of frog does get fairly large, but will fit on your hand


----------



## killimike (Jan 24, 2012)

Just in relation to the relative size of chondros and pitcherplant pitchers.... 

To be fair, some Nepenthes do have pitchers big enough to contain young hatchies, similar to the manner shown.

But feeding a snake to a frog, the animal rights people will be all over you!


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 24, 2012)

killimike said:


> Just in relation to the relative size of chondros and pitcherplant pitchers....
> 
> To be fair, some Nepenthes do have pitchers big enough to contain young hatchies, similar to the manner shown.
> 
> But feeding a snake to a frog, the animal rights people will be all over you!



Oh, they are welcome.

The pitcher plants that produce really large pitchers, such as _N. raja_ grow outside GTP's distribution range.





A shrew crapping into a pitcher of _N. lowii_ (Borneo)


----------



## Bryce (Jan 24, 2012)

willo said:


> After yrs of dreaming on this thread i finally purchased two cracking little gtps. Thanks Bryce i couldnt be happier with the animals or your service and support mate.Their both healthy little eating machines.



Hey Mate,

Im glad your happy with them both, they are little crackers if i say myself. Keep us updated.

Bryce


----------



## hrafna (Jan 24, 2012)

as a pro photographer any photographer that is serious about what they do shoots in raw format and you need a program like photoshop to "develop" the picture. does not mean for 1 sec that they are "cheating" many photoshopped images haven't been drastically changed at all.

keep posting pics peoples, i need something to drool over until i get my class 2 nsw lic!

p.s does anyone know if the black phase gtps are hitting aussie breeders collections yet? those look amazing!


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyways guys get over it before use have the thread deleted.

Heres some pics of some reds.


----------



## DanNG (Jan 24, 2012)

Fresh shed and Starting to get mouldy


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 25, 2012)

I cant believe you guys actually went at it because of a photo  I have been following this thread intensely all along...What a shame ....


----------



## deebo (Jan 25, 2012)

ryan - they look awesome! I will def be hitting you up for a red hatchy one of these days....well done mate.


----------



## Chondromad (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## DanNG (Jan 25, 2012)

Someone is a bit fiesty tonight - can't clean without the lil Guy striking. Lol


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 26, 2012)

Dan try feeding while cleaning, works a treat.


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 26, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Dan try feeding while cleaning, works a treat.



Good advice , I normally clean mine when they have food in their mouths ...


----------



## DanNG (Jan 26, 2012)

I fed him after that photo, he missed the fuzzy and bit himself and coiled! Nervous few minutes that's for sure... wasn't releasing.
All ok  and downed two afterwards


----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 26, 2012)

Update of my pair.


----------



## chondro09 (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking good Dan, all his clutch mates that i held back are are colouring up also. Thought i would share some pic's of my new pride and joy, hope to produce a good size clutch from her this year,


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 28, 2012)

DanNG said:


> Someone is a bit fiesty tonight - can't clean without the lil Guy striking. Lol


HAHA lol I am sitting next to exactly the same snake lol except mine is pointing down


----------



## Albs (Jan 28, 2012)

chondro09 said:


> Looking good Dan, all his clutch mates that i held back are are colouring up also. Thought i would share some pic's of my new pride and joy, hope to produce a good size clutch from her this year,



Mate that is a cracker!!


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 28, 2012)

chondro09 said:


> Looking good Dan, all his clutch mates that i held back are are colouring up also. Thought i would share some pic's of my new pride and joy, hope to produce a good size clutch from her this year,


*drool* Daniel that is amazing I like the nearly unbroken white line.


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 28, 2012)

Chondros that is a very nice native, hope you have success with her.


----------



## chondro09 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks mate, she is a cracker, hope to put a little more condition on her and then will see, fingers crossed


----------



## zulu (Jan 28, 2012)

chondro09 said:


> Looking good Dan, all his clutch mates that i held back are are colouring up also. Thought i would share some pic's of my new pride and joy, hope to produce a good size clutch from her this year,



Now thats impressive !


----------



## Bryce (Jan 29, 2012)

Chondro, that is an awesome native. The beat full stripe I have seen.

Yours and Matt Bonnetts


----------



## chondro09 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thats for all the nice coments guys, in regards to the pm's asking about hatchys, early days yet don't count your eggs before they hatch, long way to go yet but fingers crossed


----------



## D3pro (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Erebos (Jan 30, 2012)

Heres a few snaps from last week


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a nice snake - no bull (and not mine either).


----------



## PigFeet (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 31, 2012)

I know it's only a PS job, but they look a lot like the white Kofiau gtp's, those interested should google "nofretete chondro" she's an amazing animal, Adobe free.



D3pro said:


> Here is a breeding pic
> 
> View attachment 236461


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 31, 2012)

Do u have another photo of that one michael? Is it in oz?


----------



## FAY (Jan 31, 2012)

Any more rubbishy posts on this thread and it will be CLOSED. A lot of members were ENJOYING this thread until a few had to get childish.


----------



## Waterrat (Jan 31, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> Do u have another photo of that one michael? Is it in oz?



It was one of Greg Maxwell's snakes. I have pics of many of his GTPs, some really nice. I will post them if this ...... gets sorted out.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not meaning to start an argument, this is just a thought of which I believe is important to note. The "Purple project" hatchling that Michael posted was noticeably fake, but sometimes these pictures have not been so fake looking. I know it's fun and games and I support that, but for the others not so familiar with photoshop and noticeable pointers of fake and edited photos - after the fun is out of use, I believe all the photos of which are fake should be noted.

Some photos can be hard to determine what's real and not, that is all. I hope all is understood and this thread can continue on, It's a great thread..


----------



## D3pro (Feb 1, 2012)

Ned_fisch said:


> I'm not meaning to start an argument, this is just a thought of which I believe is important to note. The "Purple project" hatchling that Michael posted was noticeably fake, but sometimes these pictures have not been so fake looking. I know it's fun and games and I support that, but for the others not so familiar with photoshop and noticeable pointers of fake and edited photos - after the fun is out of use, I believe all the photos of which are fake should be noted.
> 
> Some photos can be hard to determine what's real and not, that is all. I hope all is understood and this thread can continue on, It's a great thread..



Absolutely correct. If members are to post "gag photos" online they should eventually let others know that the images were in fact fakes. anyway, I think we should keep to the threads subject else the owners will shut it down, and that would be a real shame. 

Back on track pic:


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 1, 2012)

Another beauty.






disclaimer: _this image has not been digitally modified._


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 1, 2012)

Great pics guys keep them coming.

D3 That female is looking really nice.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmmm, nice one!






disclaimer: _this image has not been digitally modified._


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 1, 2012)

did you take that pic waterrat?


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 1, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> did you take that pic waterrat?



No, I didn't, It's not my snake either (I wish), make in USA.


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 1, 2012)

Thats a very nice animal michael i hope australia produces green / yellows like that one day.


----------



## lgotje (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi guys I hope all this childish play stops because I really enjoy this thread chondros are my favorite animal and if this thread got closed down I'd be devastated as would many other people here I'm sure there are heaps of pictures of incredible animals and were lucky enough to get to see them so please keep your fighting to your self as I want to continue this thread on and on happy days guy  
locky


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 1, 2012)

lgotje said:


> please keep your fighting to your self as I want to continue this thread on and on happy days guy
> locky



Plenty of that through PMs.

I thought a few pics of nice GTPs from OS would be appreciated. They are not of the internet.

This is a juvie bred by the Stocks.







my snake, my photo, no enhancements.


----------



## Erebos (Feb 1, 2012)

All junk aside michael how long ago was that shot? 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 1, 2012)

16/8/2011


----------



## maddog-1979 (Feb 1, 2012)

thats a cracker Michael!!


----------



## smigga (Feb 1, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> 16/8/2011



Has it coloured up any further from that photo?
If so do you have any update pics


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 1, 2012)

Progress shots:

25.4.1011



29/8/2011




22.1.2012


----------



## Erebos (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow I saw two siblings to this clutch with my own eyes over Christmas and they are quiet diffrent. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful michael i love the blue over that green and black


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 1, 2012)

What a stunner that one turned out to be, Michael.

Love the black specks.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 1, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Beautiful michael i love the blue over that green and black



Mate, unfortunately, there is a slight problem with colour shift. Look up my new thread "Reptile photography - real or fake?" It explains it.


----------



## DanN (Feb 1, 2012)

Some cool critters..

Фотохомяк


----------



## zulu (Feb 1, 2012)

Female green in her favourite position


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 1, 2012)

Bushman said:


> That is a native Jeffa and beautifully photographed Dicky.



Totally agree, beautiful pic. Has the photo been enhanced in any way? (honest question)


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 2, 2012)

Adult male Sorong GTP.


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 2, 2012)

Baden your a tease


----------



## Erebos (Feb 2, 2012)

I love that bloke Baden as Ryan said such a tease. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 2, 2012)

Finally got a shot of the second Aussie ..
Aussie 1 



Aussire GTP 2 by Brett Darby, on Flickr

Aussie2



Aussie GTP 1  by Brett Darby, on Flickr



Aussie GTP 1  by Brett Darby, on Flickr

Adult Female , just had a spray...



Female GTP  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 2, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> Adult male Sorong GTP.



Send him over whenever you're ready


----------



## killimike (Feb 2, 2012)

I know it has been said before, but I didn't realise that aussies could have so much blue on them. Is the visual feature that distinguishes them from Sorongs the fact that Sorongs have a blue vertebral stripe?


----------



## DanNG (Feb 2, 2012)

Is it just the aussies are young and still going through their colour change?


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 2, 2012)

From what Baden was telling me the other night- sorong= blue vertebral stripe, biak=more all over blue, aussie= vibrant green. All regions get the random blue markings.


----------



## zulu (Feb 2, 2012)

I believe that australian GTPs have blue and a few white spots cause the rat told me so and if i dont believe he will tell me again and again and again like a broken record. LOL


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 2, 2012)

zulu said:


> I believe that australian GTPs have blue and a few white spots cause the rat told me so and if i dont believe he will tell me again and again and again like a broken record. LOL



I have heard of a few guys with different aussie lines to Micheal's and they get the same blue markings whilst young..


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 2, 2012)

Young and old - very old. Who is the Rat zulu?


----------



## zulu (Feb 2, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> I have heard of a few guys with different aussie lines to Micheal's and they get the same blue markings whilst young..



Most of the blue fades away,they might retain a few spots here and there. 
They go a nice green colour when they are a bit older which looks good.



Waterrat said:


> Young and old - very old. Who is the Rat zulu?



Pretty sure ive seen that pic before,lots of pics of meraukes and cape york green adults on the image searches that display a few blue spots,that isnt average,its unusual.
You keep dragging up the old pics LOL


----------



## Bryce (Feb 3, 2012)

I love this guy!


----------



## Erebos (Feb 3, 2012)

Bryce said:


> I love this guy!
> View attachment 236767



I do to!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 3, 2012)

Zulu, how many wild GTPs have seen to make that statement? Those "old" pics are convincing, far more than your opinion. I wish DanN would comment on this, it would blow few experts out of water.
I am posting these and other pics here because I have plenty of them and I think / hope they are of interest to others, not to start arguments.
BTW, these pics are not from "image search" - it's my snake. Please stop provoking yet another fight.


----------



## zulu (Feb 3, 2012)

br3nton said:


> I do to!
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Hes a good little porker the little Ji Man,look at the work he did on Bryces female LOL


----------



## ChondroAddict (Feb 3, 2012)

zulu said:


> Hes a good little porker the little Ji Man,look at the work he did on Bryces female LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zulu (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeh its the female from the last clutch with Ji Man,looked on the certificate that the hatchlings come with and it says Dam tack,Sire Ji Man,pretty sure that mine come from the last clutch. Cheers


----------



## Erebos (Feb 3, 2012)

zulu said:


> Female green in her favourite position



Awesome Gtp Zulu she's a ripper. 


Cheers Brenton



zulu said:


> Hes a good little porker the little Ji Man,look at the work he did on Bryces female LOL



Yeah I seen her when she had a full stomach. He did the goods.

And yeah he is willo


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Bryce (Feb 3, 2012)

Wilo this is the female you looked at when you came over.


----------



## ad (Feb 3, 2012)

This guy has just shed,


----------



## Bushman (Feb 3, 2012)

That's a beaut stripe on that one Ad. It's very impressive.


----------



## Bryce (Feb 3, 2012)

Awesome AD


----------



## DanN (Feb 3, 2012)

[QUOTE
Aussie 1 



[/QUOTE] 

That is a very cool snake! Any pics of it when it was young (yellow)?


----------



## PigFeet (Feb 3, 2012)

just picked these two up, realy happy with them. The second one has got a red tail where the other one is black, is this normal?
Awsome thread, some realy nice snakes everyone. Keep em coming


----------



## mattchondros (Feb 5, 2012)

View attachment 237141
View attachment 237142
View attachment 237143
View attachment 237144


heres a few of mine


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 6, 2012)

DanN said:


> That is a very cool snake! Any pics of it when it was young (yellow)?



Here's a pic of it just turning green ...


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 6, 2012)

That's an interesting shot Brett, it shows the thin light lite on the snake's back, which is present on every neonate as they come out the eggs (on natives that is). Sometimes those markings turn black but more often they don't, Some breeders thought, perhaps still think that this lightly coloured dotted line is an indication of the white line that appears after colour change. Not so, and buyers should not be fooled into thinking that they will end up with a snake with uninterrupted white line. 
Thanks for posting the pic.

Couple more examples of black striping:


----------



## DanNG (Feb 6, 2012)

Greener


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Feb 6, 2012)

View attachment 237357
View attachment 237353
View attachment 237354





A couple of pics of the new bubs from BFR


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 7, 2012)

6 month old, looking a little dull, hopefully it'll shed tonight.


----------



## mattchondros (Feb 9, 2012)

awesome chondros everyone!


----------



## DanN (Feb 10, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> Here's a pic of it just turning green ...



Cool Brett. Will be interesting to see if he keeps the black line as he grows up.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 10, 2012)

DanN said:


> Cool Brett. Will be interesting to see if he keeps the black line as he grows up.



Dan, it won't. I had several like that (see previous page) and they all lost the black dots. Pity.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 10, 2012)

DanN said:


> Cool Brett. Will be interesting to see if he keeps the black line as he grows up.



As Michael mentions , they are already fading away ... shame too.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 10, 2012)

Brett, reach out for a permanent marking pen while the dots are still visible. LOL


----------



## Chondromad (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment 237368


----------



## mattchondros (Feb 10, 2012)

hey guys heres a few of mine


----------



## xterra (Feb 14, 2012)

I have been wanting to post in this thread for a while. Finally got a reason to this afternoon. Grabbed a quick photo before letting the little one settle in. Looks so robust compaired to the RSP hatchy.

Cheers Paul.
View attachment 238499


----------



## deebo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice one Paul! =) Fingers crossed for a girl hey?!?!

But i dont like what you are implying about my RSP hatchy! haha! 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## xterra (Feb 15, 2012)

David Evans said:


> Nice one Paul! =) Fingers crossed for a girl hey?!?!
> 
> But i dont like what you are implying about my RSP hatchy! haha!
> 
> ...



haha that didn't come out right....but you know what I mean it just looks like a ball of muscle.


I couldn't resist and had a peek before bed last night, and it gave me a little caudal luring display with its black tail. Very cool animal but I'll let it be for a few days now.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## deebo (Feb 15, 2012)

I was just stirring you paul - the rsp are long skinny things for sure!

I found mine would do odd things with caudal luring and would often have its tail nowhere near its head - one time was even pointing straight up in the wriggling while its head was pointing downwards.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 15, 2012)

My GTP is going off, his looking mouldy!


----------



## dadaman (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you guys use Peat Moss on the bottom of your enclosures to keep in the moisture?


----------



## zulu (Feb 17, 2012)

dadaman said:


> Do you guys use Peat Moss on the bottom of your enclosures to keep in the moisture?



Hi dadiman, i use folding paper towels that are kept moist for little ones and newspaper as substrate kept moist for larger but you can use various mulchs or peat moss whatever.
Pic of one of Bryces ,i keep them sprayed a fair bit when young as they dry out down this way quick and get wrinkles from low humidity.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 21, 2012)

View attachment 239693
Barry the GTP


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 21, 2012)

Barry is beautiful


----------



## deebo (Feb 21, 2012)

i think im in love with barry.....


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice green Smithers, can I ask how old he is?


----------



## Smithers (Feb 21, 2012)

23 months Sara


----------



## tahniandshae (Feb 21, 2012)

heres my lil guy Tarzan. pick up his new girlfriend next week. gonna call her jane


----------



## UlarSawa (Feb 21, 2012)

My new pair of Aussie Native GTP


Close up shot of the female

regards,

CJ


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 22, 2012)

Turns out I have a pair of Aussies after a quick probe today , very happy ...
Female 



Aussie Female by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Aussie Female by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Aussie Female by Brett Darby, on Flickr

Male 



Aussie Male by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Aussie Male by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Aussie Male by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Greenmad (Feb 22, 2012)

Very nice dicky and even better a pair.

Some pics from this morning


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 22, 2012)

Cheers Ryan , I got to get me a few of those non yellow type hatchos one of these days ...


----------



## Smithers (Feb 22, 2012)

Grats on the pair gotta be happy with that, they are some of the better greens i've seen posted.


----------



## lgotje (Feb 22, 2012)

very nice greens ryan, brett, and dicky loving them!!!!!


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 22, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Grats on the pair gotta be happy with that, they are some of the better greens i've seen posted.





lgotje said:


> very nice greens ryan, brett, and dicky loving them!!!!!



Cheers Fellas , I probed the male first and was in a panic the second might be male too ... but luck was on my side  
Both coming along very nicely and cant wait to breed them in a few years .


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 22, 2012)

That's great news Brett. Bet you had a smile from ear to ear mate!

They are a great looking pair too.


----------



## Bushman (Feb 22, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> Turns out I have a pair of Aussies after a quick probe today , very happy ...



Congratulations on getting a pair Brett. They're beautiful specimens. I love the rich violet-blue markings on them. 8)
Were they bred by Michael Cermak?


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 22, 2012)

this is just a theory, do you guys think the amount of "green" or UV in the enclosures from fake plants etc, would effect the shade of green the pythons turn out?


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 22, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> That's great news Brett. Bet you had a smile from ear to ear mate!
> 
> They are a great looking pair too.



Cheers mate , I sure did ... I was a little worried I had 2 males.



Bushman said:


> Congratulations on getting a pair Brett. They're beautiful specimens. I love the rich violet-blue markings on them. 8)
> Were they bred by Michael Cermak?



Yep , bred by Michael.


----------



## Bushman (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for confirming that Brett. Your photographs of them are deliciously crisp with a good depth of field. They're arguably some of the best shots in the thread. Well done!


----------



## UrbanJungle (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone got any video of there GTP?


----------



## DanNG (Feb 22, 2012)

Wouldn't mind the colour change to start slowing down


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 25, 2012)

well, after way to many years, ive finally got a reason to post in this thread, and here she is, sorry for hte crap photo, just a iphone photo till i let her settle in and ill get some more

thanks a ton to marcus at hillsreptiles south australia.


----------



## sarah1234 (Feb 25, 2012)

leighroyaus said:


> well, after way to many years, ive finally got a reason to post in this thread, and here she is, sorry for hte crap photo, just a iphone photo till i let her settle in and ill get some more
> 
> thanks a ton to marcus at hillsreptiles south australia.



Yay glad to see another clutch mate to my little fella. Marcus is an awesome person to deal with, good choice!


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 26, 2012)

hi sarah, awesome, marcus was a pleasure to deal with. will definatly deal with again! make sure you post up some pics of yours for the progress too. be very interesting to watch. 

took a better picture this morning
she took a feed last night also


----------



## zulu (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks good leigh,pics of one here born 28/2,has shed 3 times,ate fuzzy today. The perchs are the bamboo knitting needles they sell at spotlight.


----------



## sarah1234 (Feb 26, 2012)

Going into shed but still looking gorgeous. The Chad.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a sneak-peak of my new friend. 




Unfortunately she's not ready to come home yet  until she is feeding properly. 
I know its for the best, but now that I'm soo close, it's like torture lol (breeder let me pay it off a bit at a time, been looking forward to bringing her home since about June last year when I made my first payment)

Pic was sent to me by the breeder. Once I bring s/him home and s/he settles in I'll take more pictures to share with you guys. In the meantime, I get my gtp fix by checking this thread. 
Hope someone posts a pic soon, I can feel the withdrawals coming on


----------



## Erebos (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice kev here's one of mine that was painted on some vans for valentines day.






Cheers Brenton


----------



## leighroyaus (Feb 28, 2012)

Heres my girl, had her out for first time since settling in






and heres a close up of her head, shes getting her first specs of green on her nose





thanks marcus


----------



## reptileKev81 (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful Leigh. 
And Brenton, omg I thought that was a real gtp lol. Top paintjob! It actually looks 3d in that photo. 
I'll have to get something similar airbrushed onto the bonnet of my car hehe
And when you said painted on a van I was looking for a vroom vroom van haha


----------



## Erebos (Feb 28, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Beautiful Leigh.
> And Brenton, omg I thought that was a real gtp lol. Top paintjob! It actually looks 3d in that photo.
> I'll have to get something similar airbrushed onto the bonnet of my car hehe
> And when you said painted on a van I was looking for a vroom vroom van haha



No lol my girlfriend got one of my chondros painted on some shoes lol


Cheers Brenton


----------



## xterra (Mar 2, 2012)

Grabbed some photos of this little one last night.
View attachment 241070
View attachment 241069


----------



## 5potted (Mar 2, 2012)

Tuesday vs Friday... Good thing I didn't go away this week otherwise I would have missed the whole thing! can't wait till he's completely finished which judging by the current pace shouldn't be too much longer... aussie gtp from sxr


----------



## reptileKev81 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great photos Xterra & 5potted!

5potted: how long has the color change process been going on 4?


----------



## 5potted (Mar 3, 2012)

he shed on the 21st and I noticed his nose getting a bit more green but his body has only been changing since Tuesday


----------



## zulu (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking good spotted and xterra,pic from yesterday of the yellow worm


----------



## ChondroAddict (Mar 3, 2012)

One of my hatchies has started colour change. It started about four weeks ago so is changing slowly. Hard to tell in this photo taken from a phone but it is showing a fair bit of black coming through.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 3, 2012)

willo said:


> One of my hatchies has started colour change. It started about four weeks ago so is changing slowly. Hard to tell in this photo taken from a phone but it is showing a fair bit of black coming through.



Who did you get that one of willo


Cheers Brenton


----------



## lukeeyy (Mar 3, 2012)

there new home


when i first got them


having a feed






@ willo and 5potted, how old were they when they started changing?
i have two that are 5 months old and im so impatient i want them to change!!


----------



## zulu (Mar 3, 2012)

willo said:


> One of my hatchies has started colour change. It started about four weeks ago so is changing slowly. Hard to tell in this photo taken from a phone but it is showing a fair bit of black coming through.



Looks fully wicked with bug eyes,green head and fat body, love it!


----------



## ChondroAddict (Mar 3, 2012)

lukeeyy said:


> @ willo and 5potted, how old were they when they started changing?
> i have two that are 5 months old and im so impatient i want them to change!!


They will be 5 months on the 12th. The other one hasnt started to change yet.


----------



## 5potted (Mar 3, 2012)

mines about 14 months old now... mind you I received him 3 months ago and imo he was undersize, he's increased in size by half his previous body weight in 3 months so going well.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Mar 3, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Who did you get that one of willo
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton


They are JI MANS little babies. The other ones much nicer i will put up pics when his colour starts to change



zulu said:


> Looks fully wicked with bug eyes,green head and fat body, love it!


Your eyes would bulge to if you were that fat lol


----------



## Erebos (Mar 3, 2012)

willo said:


> They are JI MANS little babies. The other ones much nicer i will put up pics when his colour starts to change
> 
> 
> Your eyes would bulge to if you were that fat lol



Did you buy 2 of ji mans babies?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Bryce (Mar 3, 2012)

Willo, Zulu you should see Ji man now. So much black coming through. 

Will update a picture soon.


----------



## INCOLDBLOOD (Mar 3, 2012)

love the yellows!


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 4, 2012)

Some updated pics


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 4, 2012)

Very, very nice Ryan. Is that first one one of last seasons holdbacks?


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 4, 2012)

sara_sabian said:


> Very, very nice Ryan. Is that first one one of last seasons holdbacks?


'

Thanks sara it was from my 2010 clutch.


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 4, 2012)

That's the one I meant, gosh it's 2012 already!? 
They've turned out really nice at any rate. Did you repeat that pairing again?


----------



## reptileKev81 (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome snaps guys. 
The color changing process looks amazing!
I can't wait to see it happen before my very eyes when my little one starts to change. 
I plan to take lots of pictures everyday when that happens  I told my mrs and she said i'm lame, lols


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 4, 2012)

sara_sabian said:


> That's the one I meant, gosh it's 2012 already!?
> They've turned out really nice at any rate. Did you repeat that pairing again?



Hi Sara i will be pairing them again this season if all goes well.


----------



## Bryce (Mar 5, 2012)

Picked this one up from the expo yesterday


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 5, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Picked this guy up from the expo yesterday
> View attachment 241528



Cool. Is there something wrong with its neck? Or just a bad photo


----------



## Bryce (Mar 5, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> Cool. Is there something wrong with its neck? Or just a bad photo



Just the angle of photo, would not have bought him if he had a neck issue.


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 5, 2012)

someones starting to get some noticeable green spots!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 5, 2012)

Little bit of blue creeping in there... I can't wait to see the final result


----------



## deebo (Mar 6, 2012)

And who says gtps don't drink from a water bowl!

This guy has been misted every 2 days for the past 10 days as he was coming up to shed. He shed tonight and then drank.


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 6, 2012)

just out of curiosity, what humidity do you guys keep your greens at? normally & at shed time


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Mar 7, 2012)

Some updated pics of some of ours coming along:

Envy, Yearling female:





Tonfa, adult male:

View attachment 241767


----------



## Erebos (Mar 10, 2012)

one of my new babies. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 11, 2012)

A shot from today.


----------



## DanNG (Mar 11, 2012)

Getting big Ryan.. Bring on this season.. Lol


----------



## Bryce (Mar 11, 2012)

Settled in well!


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 11, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> A shot from today.


Tease!

That guy looks really nice Bryce, very jealous.


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 11, 2012)

Another pair


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 11, 2012)

yep.. im gonna have to get myself a gtp as my next python i think . After my albino grows up a little bit, and when i can afford it


----------



## PigFeet (Mar 12, 2012)

couple of new pics taken today of my two i got off brian champion, nearly 6 months old and the one in the second pic is already going mouldy i think. It seems to be getting tiny green scales on its body, hard to see in the pic. hangin to see how they turn out.

cheers


----------



## Erebos (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice pigfeet I'm keen to see how these guys turn out. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 12, 2012)

i hate seeing this thread pop up. Because when it does, i want a green more and more


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 15, 2012)

was sooo close to catching a yawn pic......but my trigger finger didnt have time to get it in focus......

View attachment 242824
View attachment 242825


----------



## gozz (Mar 18, 2012)

green


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 18, 2012)

I love that one trent very nice


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 18, 2012)

New Camera Green Male  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




New Camera Green Aussie Female  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




New Camera Green Female by Brett Darby, on Flickr




New Camera Green Female  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## reptileKev81 (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful photos!
A little off topic but what camera did u get?


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 18, 2012)

Great pics brett and those greens are looking really good


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 18, 2012)

reptileKev81 said:


> Beautiful photos!
> A little off topic but what camera did u get?



A Panasonic G3.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Mar 18, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> A Panasonic G3.



A fine acquisition. 
A fine specimen GTP also!

Bryce tells me my new friend will be ready to come home when he gets a better feeding response from it. Which will hopefully be soon. Yay


----------



## PigFeet (Mar 19, 2012)

looking greener


----------



## Erebos (Mar 19, 2012)

PigFeet said:


> looking greener



Do you have any recent pics of your other Gtp, that's going mite phase?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## PigFeet (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah its looking that way, the other one hasnt changed, its the first pic in my post on page 84. Is your little one off brian?


----------



## Erebos (Mar 19, 2012)

PigFeet said:


> Yeah its looking that way, the other one hasnt changed, its the first pic in my post on page 84. Is your little one off brian?



Nope I'm really interested to se how that guy turns out keep us updated 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## PigFeet (Mar 20, 2012)

Me too brenton


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 20, 2012)

Peek a boo


----------



## xterra (Mar 21, 2012)

I would keep an eye on that one Ryan.......looks like its plotting something!


----------



## Erebos (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess he likes beer just as much as me!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 21, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> *Male & Female Sorong together.......solar 17 [Baden]*



did anyone else notive the photo bomber in the back left corner


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 21, 2012)

JUNGLE-JAK said:


> did anyone else notive the photo bomber in the back left corner



Hahaha! I don't think I looked past the amazing pair in the front! Good one. Cheers. I like that.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 23, 2012)

Couple from today.





















Cheers Brenton


----------



## Tablemanners (Mar 26, 2012)

View attachment 244414
My Beatiful Biak x Aru About 8-9 Months Now. Very friendly with a great temperament. Cant wait for him/her to change colour and see what amazing patterns she gets. By the way i hope its a gril and her name is Krypton!!!!


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 29, 2012)

starting to show more signs of green. coming up for a shed.


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 31, 2012)

regards,

CJ


----------



## Erebos (Apr 2, 2012)

Took a few pictures today while we had a semi warm day.














and here's one of my new fav pics!






Cheers Brenton


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 2, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful!

Just outta curiosity, do you guys name your snakes?
I never named my MD, but I've decided to name my Childreni I just picked up yesterday.


----------



## Mr.James (Apr 2, 2012)

Your photos are improving brenton!


----------



## Erebos (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> Your photos are improving brenton!



Hahahah thz mate lol that happens when you buy a good camera lol and I named the baby red pop corn and the biak darth vador cos he latched onto my hand when I pulled him out of the bag when I got him. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 4, 2012)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice Ryan, that male is a cracker mate.


----------



## nasool (Apr 4, 2012)

View attachment 245956


----------



## ChondroAddict (Apr 7, 2012)

*colour change*

This one changing slowly but showing a bit of black. The other one isnt showing any sign of colour change yet.


----------



## gozz (Apr 8, 2012)

Here is a nice mite female

breeding female


----------



## nasool (Apr 13, 2012)

Couple of recent ones of our little one, She is in shed but still looking nice


----------



## Erebos (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice nasool. Where did you pick up this little tacker? 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## No-two (Apr 16, 2012)

Crappy iPhone photo from this morning.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is a close up of my GTP scales.


----------



## grimjob (Apr 23, 2012)

So how has blues??

*who


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow everyone has so many gorgeous GTP's 
I can't wait to get one, with some more knowledge of snakes of course


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 25, 2012)

Head study


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't like to stare, but it's always nice to see them 'getting along'..


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 26, 2012)

Couple more from the set.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 26, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> I don't like to stare, but it's always nice to see them 'getting along'..
> View attachment 249236



Very nice John good luck. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 26, 2012)

Cheers Brenton,

She had a good clutch last year, so hopefully she's as successful this time.

That's certainly one crazy looking snake you have there Waterrat, quite nice.


----------



## PigFeet (Apr 29, 2012)

Going greener,anyone else had them go this dark? just curious to know how it might turn out, will it stay dark or lighten up, i suppose ill just have to wait and see. The second one seems to be getting some white scales down its spine but hasnt got any green on it yet.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 29, 2012)

Mine was that dark, almost all over. She was bred by Ray Fields, still has a bit of black, will post recent pics later.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 29, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Head study



Wow that head pattern is amazing and funny lol
beautiful gtp


----------



## Greenmad (Apr 29, 2012)

Great pics everyone 

Michael love the colors over that one.

Heres two that have been cuddling a lot lately.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice, nice, nice Ryan (and others).

I am working on a new mag. ad, something different.


----------



## ingie (Apr 29, 2012)

They all look great! I will try to get a decent photo of mine. I just tried to upload one from my phone but it is too small and crappy


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 30, 2012)

Some updated photos


----------



## Waterrat (May 3, 2012)

10 minutes with the girls and the heat is on. Lights on, glass sliding, flashgun firing ...... doesn't matter.


----------



## Nes88c (May 3, 2012)

Do you still have this pair? And have you bred them? There are my FAVOURITE GTP ever, love their colors and patterns 


solar 17 said:


> *Male & Female Sorong together.......solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## -Katana- (May 3, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> 10 minutes with the girls and the heat is on. Lights on, glass sliding, flashgun firing ...... doesn't matter.




Nice mite phase.


----------



## Waterrat (May 3, 2012)

Now they are hooked up properly. He looks kind of happy ... or is it just my imagination?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 3, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Now they are hooked up properly. He looks kind of happy ... or is it just my imagination?


You'll know for sure if you see him smoking a cigarette after he finishes


----------



## Stompsy (May 3, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Now they are hooked up properly. He looks kind of happy ... or is it just my imagination?



He kinda looks like he's watching!!!


----------



## gozz (May 3, 2012)

heres a dirty mite looking thing and a little redskin


----------



## grimjob (May 3, 2012)

Here's a new addition


----------



## Erebos (May 3, 2012)

Nice Trent seen any slightly green scales yet on your red?


Cheers Brenton


----------



## gozz (May 3, 2012)

to tell you the truth i dont really look at them to much...lol


----------



## slither (May 3, 2012)

love the red bubs one of my fav of all times


----------



## Erebos (May 3, 2012)

Here's one taken a few days ago.






Cheers Brenton


----------



## Waterrat (May 4, 2012)

Spotty is done ...... next! 
That's my boy.


----------



## -Katana- (May 4, 2012)

How many females are you putting him over this season, WR?


----------



## Waterrat (May 4, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> How many females are you putting him over this season, WR?



LOL only I know that.


----------



## -Katana- (May 4, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> LOL only I know that.



Alrighty....I think I'm missing some crucial details here.

Umm...is the Mite Phase (Spotty?) a male or female?


----------



## Waterrat (May 4, 2012)

Spotty is the mite phase female, the on the right is her sister.


----------



## leighroyaus (May 8, 2012)

Just thought id shoot up a couple of pictures, first picture was taken on sunday night , second and third photos taken today - cant wait to see what shes like in a couple more days.


----------



## ChondroAddict (May 10, 2012)

grimjob said:


> So how has blues??
> 
> *who



My Blue Jewel !


----------



## Stompsy (May 11, 2012)

willo said:


> My Blue Jewel !



Omg. That snake is incredible!


----------



## grimjob (May 11, 2012)

willo said:


> My Blue Jewel !



Omg that blue is amazing, is that a hormonal blue female? Either way I want it hahaha, I love the blues


----------



## ChondroAddict (May 11, 2012)

grimjob said:


> Omg that blue is amazing, is that a hormonal blue female? Either way I want it hahaha, I love the blues



No mate she acually changed that colour before she came in contact with a male


----------



## Bryce (May 11, 2012)

I have seen this amazing animal in the flesh. Congrats again mate.


----------



## grimjob (May 11, 2012)

Man I want that beauty imagine if it was paired with an awesome mite phase, the blue with the blacks specs would just b orgasmic, love you stuff mate


----------



## Waterrat (May 11, 2012)

grimjob said:


> Man I want that beauty imagine if it was paired with an awesome mite phase, the blue with the blacks specs would just b orgasmic, love you stuff mate




Mate, hormonal blue is not a genetic trait - it's a result of hormonal changes associated with reproduction (only expressed in females) and it can not be passed onto progeny. Show me a blue adult male like that ..... and name your price. 

It's a gorgeous GTP, a beautiful display animal.


----------



## grimjob (May 11, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Mate, hormonal blue is not a genetic trait - it's a result of hormonal changes associated with reproduction (only expressed in females) and it can not be passed onto progeny. Show me a blue adult male like that ..... and name your price.
> 
> It's a gorgeous GTP, a beautiful display animal.



Yeh I know that but if that female hasn't been bred yet then wouldn't that make it a blue? Yeh show me a male and I'll b fighting with you for it hahaha, I love blues.



willo said:


> No mate she acually changed that colour before she came in contact with a male



He said it changed that colour before she came in contact with a male, wouldn't that make her a blue Michael?


----------



## Waterrat (May 11, 2012)

Hormonal changes are not necessarily connected with actual mating, they are more related to sexual maturity. Woman start menstruating before sex too.
We know so little about colour changes in GTPs - what if it's a sign of readiness to mate? We see that in many other animals, sometimes it's demonstarted behaviouraly, sometimes by change in coloration in certain parts of the body or the whole body.

Hopefully ..... a new mom.


----------



## zulu (May 12, 2012)

willo said:


> My Blue Jewel !



Thats killer willo ,like the white flowers on it too!


----------



## Greenmad (May 12, 2012)

Very nice michael, i love how the dorsal strip has a mixed color of yellow and white.


----------



## Albs (May 14, 2012)

Some 7 month old juvies!


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 15, 2012)

Albs said:


> Some 7 month old juvies!


I am just learning about Green Tree Pythons so please excuse my question if it is a silly one....
Are these Juveniles mite/peppered phase or is this a phase of their ontogenic colour change?
thank-you in advance


----------



## Erebos (May 15, 2012)

Albs said:


> Some 7 month old juvies!



Nice mate love the 2nd one my fav stage when the yellow goes dirty! 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Waterrat (May 15, 2012)

This is GTP display at the Brisbane Museum, hmmm, could be done better.






and this a new GTP enclosure in preparation at the Barrier Reef Aquarium in Townsville. It's shaping up really nicely.


----------



## Albs (May 15, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> I am just learning about Green Tree Pythons so please excuse my question if it is a silly one....
> Are these Juveniles mite/peppered phase or is this a phase of their ontogenic colour change?
> thank-you in advance



These are not from mite phase parents, although all the adults do contain some black scales on them. All of the animals are from new pairings, so I am unsure exactly how they are going to turn out at this stage!


----------



## Mr.James (May 15, 2012)

Micheal, is that townsville display made out of cement?


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 15, 2012)

Albs said:


> These are not from mite phase parents, although all the adults do contain some black scales on them. All of the animals are from new pairings, so I am unsure exactly how they are going to turn out at this stage!


Thank-you, they are lovely you must be very proud of them


----------



## Bryce (May 15, 2012)

Albs said:


> Some 7 month old juvies!



Looking great there mate!


----------



## Waterrat (May 15, 2012)

Mr.James said:


> Micheal, is that townsville display made out of cement?



I don't know but it's looking good.


----------



## Greenmad (May 15, 2012)

Here is one of my adult females showing very good signs, she is starting to look very pale and getting bigger and bigger.

And one of her young from last season


----------



## Waterrat (May 16, 2012)

Looking good mate, another clutch of reds?

cheers
M


----------



## galeru (May 16, 2012)

wow they are all so gorgeous


----------



## Greenmad (May 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed



Waterrat said:


> Looking good mate, another clutch of reds?
> 
> cheers
> M


----------



## leighroyaus (May 19, 2012)




----------



## Bushman (May 19, 2012)

Is this F1M2-2 Michael?
She's turned out really well. The F1M2 pairing produced some real stunners and she's no exception.


Waterrat said:


> ...Hopefully ..... a new mom.


----------



## Waterrat (May 19, 2012)

Yes, that's F1F2-2-07 female. There are some nice ones from F4M2-08 clutch with pure white markings. I used one of them with this girl.


----------



## Bushman (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Michael. All the best with her and (hopefully) her clutch. I've just had a look at your website and agree that the F4M2 combo produced some stunners as well, especially F4-8-08, who seems to have the greatest extent of dorsal striping.


----------



## Waterrat (May 19, 2012)

This is also a future potential. He will be old enough next year.


----------



## Bushman (May 20, 2012)

He's a beauty Michael. He's got a good stripe. What pairing does he come from?


----------



## Greenmad (May 20, 2012)

Very nice michael, thats a great stripe.


----------



## Waterrat (May 20, 2012)

bushman said:


> he's a beauty michael. He's got a good stripe. What pairing does he come from?



f4m7-09


----------



## Bushman (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for that Michael. He has his mother's eyes!


----------



## Waterrat (May 21, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Thanks for that Michael. He has his mother's eyes!



LOL How the hell can you tell? You can't see his head. LOL I have to take another photo of him.

Should I go green or orange?


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 26, 2012)

Introducing 'Jali', my new little one


----------



## Erebos (May 26, 2012)

Flaviruthless said:


> Introducing 'Jali', my new little one
> View attachment 253298
> View attachment 253299
> View attachment 253300



Verry nice Love it's head pattern. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## ChondroAddict (May 27, 2012)

*Blue Jewel*

My Blue Jewel laid 21 eggs last Sunday night. All locked away in the incubator and looking good.


----------



## JungleManSam (May 27, 2012)

If your quick enough Willo, you can get a good size omelet out of those eggs. Just kidding. That is awesome man! That snake is a goddess.


----------



## Waterrat (May 27, 2012)

That's a good crop mate, nice snake too. Good luck with the incubation.


----------



## zulu (May 27, 2012)

Good sight all those eggs willow,can see why you call mum jewel shes a beauty!


----------



## Bryce (May 27, 2012)

Hey Willo,

Mate i never get tired of looking at that female. Those eggs looked amazing and really healthy the other night. All the best champ!


----------



## Dewregal (May 27, 2012)

Jewel is just amazing Willo. I bet her babies will be too. Are your orders full for her this season? If not, PM me.


----------



## Flopper_01 (May 27, 2012)

This thread is making me jealous . If I had money I would buy some greens. You green owners are damn lucky


----------



## xterra (May 28, 2012)

This little bloke had a shed last night...........iphone pic so the colour is a bit odd, tricked me into thinking it was changing.

View attachment 253480


----------



## dickyknee (May 31, 2012)

Update of female Aussie ..




GTP Aussies 31-5-12-2 by Brett Darby, on Flickr

Crappy pic of male 




GTP Aussies 31-5-12 by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## SamNabz (May 31, 2012)

Looking good Brett!


----------



## jacks-pythons (May 31, 2012)

my new GTPView attachment 253852


----------



## XKiller (May 31, 2012)

Took afew photos of a friends chondro the outher week, makes me miss keeping them.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 31, 2012)

ShaneWright said:


> Took afew photos of a friends chondro the outher week, makes me miss keeping them.


That is an absolutely beautiful picture, thank you for posting it


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 8, 2012)

Progress


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 8, 2012)

Coming along very nicely micheal.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jun 9, 2012)

*Biak*

This little one has lost most of its orange and is now looking more yellow. Cant tell in the photo but in the sun the yellow is amazing.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, so big and still wearing juvenile coat. lol Nice snake.


----------



## Bryce (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good there Willo. Photo does not do it justice. This thing looks amazing in the flesh.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice willo, my fav local.

Here is a gravid female in her nest box.

And one i kept from 2010


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jun 9, 2012)

wow that second photo is amazing. Hope my little guy holds some yellow.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks willo i forgot to add the 2010 is not related to the one in the first pic.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 9, 2012)

She looks grossly overfed Ryan, stop feeding her rabbits. LOL


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 9, 2012)

WOW!! I hope you get a successful clutch out of her, GM.

She's beautiful.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 9, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> She looks grossly overfed Ryan, stop feeding her rabbits. LOL



Lol, she is cooking another nice sized red clutch hopefully.


----------



## PigFeet (Jun 10, 2012)

slowly getting more green


----------



## jamesjr (Jun 10, 2012)

PigFeet said:


> slowly getting more green




Very nice mate!!!


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 11, 2012)

One of the reds from last years clutch.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 17, 2012)

Just fat?


----------



## Sarah (Jun 17, 2012)

updated pic of our two that have been featured earlier on in this thread.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 17, 2012)

Michael that is a very nice aussie well done hope all goes well.

Sarah they are looking great i love the one on the lower perch lol.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks Ryan here is a pic of him.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Sarah he is looking great I'm glad he went to a good home.


Here is one of my females gravid.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 19, 2012)

Is she due for a slough Ryan or is she always that glaucous when she's gravid?


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi mate she is not in slough yet that pic is not showing her that great, she is a very steely waxy clour if that makes any sence, she is due to go into shed over the next week or two.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 19, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Just fat?


 
F1M2-2-07 (you've really gotta make up wetter names for these beauties Michael ) looks gravid to me. 
All the best with this gorgeous girl.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Bushman 
Here is a bit better picture, as you can see the yellow has done very pale and she has a bluish shimmer about her. Also she is not in shed.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 19, 2012)

Bushman said:


> F1M2-2-07 (you've really gotta make up wetter names for these beauties Michael ) looks gravid to me.
> All the best with this gorgeous girl.



I suppose F1M2-2-07 is a bit long-winded but still more meaningful to me than Imelda or Jade. Each to their own.  She was actually ovulating in that pic, looks a lot leaner today.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 19, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Hi mate she is not in slough yet that pic is not showing her that great, she is a very steely waxy clour if that makes any sence, she is due to go into shed over the next week or two.


Thanks for elaborating on that Ryan. She must be amazing to look at when she's in pre-slough then. 
She's a very impressive specimen. Good luck with the clutch.
...Thanks for the close-up of her. I can see what you mean. Hormones have a subtle but powerful effect on these girls.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 19, 2012)

Another two fatsos. 
Take with my pocket camera with no flash.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 19, 2012)

Well done micheal lots of little worns coming your way


----------



## Bushman (Jun 19, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> I suppose F1M2-2-07 is a bit long-winded but still more meaningful to me than Imelda or Jade. Each to their own.  She was actually ovulating in that pic, looks a lot leaner today.


I actually think assigning codes is a great thing Michael and I applaud your efforts to keep track of bloodlines. I wish all the native breeders would do it and although codes such as this can be a bit dry, they are very meaningful as you rightly point out. It's important information for serious breeders to know this and equally important to pass it on to their clients. I know that it's too late to do this for many of the exotic lines but since we're still in the genesis of native Australian lines, we should really preserve provenance for posterity.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 19, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Well done micheal lots of little worns coming your way



I hope so, but I am not putting the champagne on ice yet, bad things can happen. I got email from a friend OS yesterday, he had an absolute disaster this year. Fingers crossed!

Pat, just when I was thinking 'Zelda' and 'Melda' for those two, you like my codes. :lol:


----------



## nasool (Jun 22, 2012)

Couple of new pics of our GTP Peridot, Has been changing colour for a couple of months now


----------



## Bushman (Jun 22, 2012)

*Chartreuse*





Chartreuse (aka MC-F3M4'07-4)


----------



## zulu (Jun 23, 2012)

Freddo and a young one from BFR thats large and eats rats but hasnt changed colour yet.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's another couple of shots of Chartreuse. For those interested she was bred by Michael Cermak and her provenance code is MC-F3M4'07-4.

You can see why we call her Chartreuse[FONT=&amp], as her luminous green is suffused with yellow. [/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]
She's an elegant beauty and one of my favourite snakes.[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]



[/FONT]


----------



## ramzee86 (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Bushman (Jun 24, 2012)

She's a beauty mate. I like the blue snout and golden vertebrals.


----------



## Albs (Jun 25, 2012)

*gtp,s*

Pic of a young one from last season still holding some nice black speckles. A gravid girl with her partner, and close up of the blue chin on this female.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 27, 2012)

Progress. It's interesting how this yellow hatchy is putting on red colours. Some white scales are showing already but who knows what the rest will turn out like.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 27, 2012)

That is great michael im looking foward to see what happens with this one.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 27, 2012)

This is a sibling, quite different.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jun 28, 2012)

some very nice animals there guys hoping to get my self a couple in the next few months


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jul 1, 2012)

one of our boys that we have put in to breed this year




and his girlfriend


----------



## Bushman (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like a native pair Darring. Good luck with breeding them if they are. Have they started mating yet?


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jul 1, 2012)

yes definatly Native and yes they have been busy at it since we put them together end of may


----------



## Bushman (Jul 1, 2012)

That good to hear mate. It great to see keepers pairing natives together. 8)


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jul 1, 2012)

yes we have a couple of Native pairs together this year that are showing good signs


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice daring and all the best.


Here is one of my girls in prelay shed.


----------



## david63 (Jul 1, 2012)

Very nice Ryan, what's her normal colouring like?


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Jul 1, 2012)

some pics of them together


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi David she is normally a light green and yellow.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 1, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Very nice daring and all the best.
> 
> 
> Here is one of my girls in prelay shed.


photoshop???


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 1, 2012)

No mate i wouldn't even know how to use it. She is in a hormonal colour shift and gravid.

This her normally before being bred.


----------



## chondro09 (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice work Ryan, should be some stunners there, the fun begins again


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey mate, i hope so i did a repeat pairing on her this year to see if i get all reds again.


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> No mate i wouldn't even know how to use it. She is in a hormonal colour shift and gravid.
> 
> This her normally before being bred.



That is a stunning animal Ryan!


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 1, 2012)

Ryan, it'll be interesting to see if she reverts to green. Some do, some don't.


----------



## Goannas1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Young Aussie female, took this picture a week or so ago.


----------



## zulu (Jul 1, 2012)

Getting bigger, was hatched 28 december, weighs 200 g


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 1, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Ryan, it'll be interesting to see if she reverts to green. Some do, some don't.



Hi michael after last years clutch she never went back to her normal colourings. She kept a fair bit of blue on her belly and her overall appearance was duller than she was before being bred.
I really do hope she keeps the steely look she has become this season as she looks unreal.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 1, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> No mate i wouldn't even know how to use it. She is in a hormonal colour shift and gravid.
> 
> This her normally before being bred.


wow thats awesome , so much to learn , does it happen with all gtps or only certain types


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi thomassssss, Most female gtps will go though some form of a hormonal colour shift.
Some will even keep the colours instead of going back to there original colour.
Also the more clutches a female has the more she will change etc. 
All types of gtps have some form of a hormonal colour shift.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 2, 2012)

thats really cool , i didn't know they did that and such a shift in colour not just some minor flecks , this is why i kinda like the fact that i have to wait a few years for one in nsw , that way ive got plenty of time to learn more about them getting that book the complete chondro soon i gather that would have more about this sort of stuff in it ?


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jul 3, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> thats really cool , i didn't know they did that and such a shift in colour not just some minor flecks , this is why i kinda like the fact that i have to wait a few years for one in nsw , that way ive got plenty of time to learn more about them getting that book the complete chondro soon i gather that would have more about this sort of stuff in it ?


Hi Thomasssss,
This is a female of mine that actually turned blue from coluor change before being introduced to a male. According to the experts that's still hormonal. Its her hormones preparing for breeding. Something i wasn't aware of. They are truly amazing animals and we all have so much to learn from them.


----------



## david63 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fantastic blue colouration Willo, what's her background - is she an Aussie or other line animal?


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 3, 2012)

willo said:


> Hi Thomasssss,
> This is a female of mine that actually turned blue from coluor change before being introduced to a male. According to the experts that's still hormonal. Its her hormones preparing for breeding. Something i wasn't aware of. They are truly amazing animals and we all have so much to learn from them.



WOW! beautiful!


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 3, 2012)

cheers willo , i have seen pics of blue gtps on google but wasn't sure if they were photoshoped or some random overseas morph i never really looked into it , cant wait until i can get my own , i think im just going to forget about getting anymore snakes until i can get one of these , im also interested in if its a native or one of the others ? (sorry dont really know all their names yet)


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jul 3, 2012)

No probs mate, No its not an aussie, Good to see you doing your research before getting your first GTP. 
Setup in the proper conditions with an understanding of them and there not a difficult species to keep.
Greg Maxwell's book is an excellent read mate you'll love it.


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 3, 2012)

is that book the complete chondro , if so thats the one im planning on getting , sorta forced to do research on them as im in nsw and cant get on until im on a c2 , so plenty of time to learn more about them, there such awesome snakes , what type is it if you dont mind me asking , cheers thomas


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice female willo i love a nice blue girl.

Here is one of mine blue girls, this girl has remained blue though out the years i have owned her and a pic of what she looked like before hand.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 4, 2012)

Show me another snake species that undergoes such incredible tricolor process. In 3 years (or so) they go from yellow/red hatchlings to bright green sub-adults and then you can have a blue female after a clutch or two. Can't beat the GTPs!


----------



## wasgij (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, love watching this thread. Looks like I will have to get my mits on a native or two this season!


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jul 4, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Very nice female willo i love a nice blue girl.
> 
> Here is one of mine blue girls, this girl has remained blue though out the years i have owned her and a pic of what she looked like before hand.


Shes a cracker mate. Did she change after her first clutch or was she older?


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey mate she changed after her 2 second clutch to a nice blue.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 5, 2012)

Young Aussie male ...



Aussie GTP's 5-7-12_ by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Aussie GTP's 5-7-12_-3 by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Bushman (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow Brett, that native male has turned out _really_ well. His colours are so vibrant.
Is that one that you bought from Michael Cermak?

The bottom pic is not native though is it?


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 5, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Wow Brett, that native male has turned out _really_ well. His colours are so vibrant.
> Is that one that you bought from Michael Cermak?
> 
> The bottom pic is not native though is it?



Bottom one is NOT native , I just got lazy with the file names and called them all the same thing  

The natives are from Michael , very happy with them too , as usual the female is hiding her head so no good shots of her but I will get her one day...

Older pic of the male 



GTP Aussies  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


Older pic of the female 



Green Tree Python  by Brett Darby, on Flickr

Female 



Aussie Female GTP_ by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 5, 2012)

Yet another one with the black line we talked about with Dan. Strange stuff.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 5, 2012)

Let me know when you get them to keep that black line Michael as I'll grab a few more  

I had no idea how sooky they are Michael , I moved the female to a new cage a few weeks back , she hid under her paper for 3 days , So I added "her" plants / perches / bowl etc from her old cage and she still would not come out from under the paper , after a few more days under the paper I decided to try moving her back to her old cage , 2 minutes later she is happily perched and has not moved since ....


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 5, 2012)

females mate, females, that's what it is. 

That's interesting, thanks for the feedback. I shift my juvies from 2 litre containers to bigger ones when needed but I never had such experience. One solution - don't give here any place to hide. LOL


----------



## Bushman (Jul 5, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> Bottom one is NOT native , I just got lazy with the file names and called them all the same thing...
> The natives are from Michael , very happy with them too , as usual the female is hiding her head so no good shots of her but I will get her one day...


Thanks Brett. They're stunning specimens! I notice that they both have the black vertebral pinstripe or 'shadow stripe' as I prefer to call it. Were they from the same clutch?




Waterrat said:


> Yet another one with the black line we talked about with Dan. Strange stuff.


Yes, they're great examples of an intriguing phenomena. I reckon that the 'shadow stripe' serves to neutralize the juvenile 'ghost stripe' for camouflage purposes. What do you think Michael?


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 5, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> females mate, females, that's what it is.
> 
> That's interesting, thanks for the feedback. I shift my juvies from 2 litre containers to bigger ones when needed but I never had such experience. One solution - don't give here any place to hide. LOL



I line all my green cages with Butchers paper then about 50mm or so of mulch , leaf litter etc on top of that ( makes for easy cleaning ) so I was a little shocked when I found her under there ... at first I assumed I had an escapee on my hands till I noticed there was substrate in the glass track and thought to look under it just in case ...


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 5, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Thanks Brett. They're stunning specimens! I notice that they both have the black vertebral pinstripe or 'shadow stripe' as I prefer to call it. Were they from the same clutch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they're great examples of an intriguing phenomena. I reckon that the 'shadow stripe' serves to neutralize the juvenile 'ghost stripe' for camouflage purposes. What do you think Michael?



Pat, why "shadow stripe" if it's jet black?
Brett, it would be the case if it was consistent. In all the juveniles I reared up, only a handful had this "black dotting" (that's my terminology , just to different)


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 5, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Thanks Brett. They're stunning specimens! I notice that they both have the black vertebral pinstripe or 'shadow stripe' as I prefer to call it. Were they from the same clutch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they're great examples of an intriguing phenomena. I reckon that the 'shadow stripe' serves to neutralize the juvenile 'ghost stripe' for camouflage purposes. What do you think Michael?



From memory they are from the same clutch F6M2 , the black in the stripe is all but gone now in both animals.


----------



## DanN (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Pat,

Your right about the stripe aiding camouflage. However, this is a general trait found in many species (e.g., viridis, C. caninus, B. gabonica) and is independent of stripe colour. It's called disruptive colouration. The idea being that because these snakes coil up during the day when visual predators are around, the pattern along the vertebrae breaks up their outline against the forest, making them harder to detect than a solid (unpatterned) green lump.

A great test of it can be found here; "Visual Predators Select for Crypticity and Polymorphism in Virtual Pre" by Alan B. Bond and Alan Kamil


----------



## Bushman (Jul 5, 2012)

DanN said:


> Hey Pat,
> 
> Your right about the stripe aiding camouflage. However, this is a general trait found in many species (e.g., viridis, C. caninus, B. gabonica) and is independent of stripe colour. It's called disruptive colouration. The idea being that because these snakes coil up during the day when visual predators are around, the pattern along the vertebrae breaks up their outline against the forest, making them harder to detect than a solid (unpatterned) green lump.
> 
> A great test of it can be found here; "Visual Predators Select for Crypticity and Polymorphism in Virtual Pre" by Alan B. Bond and Alan Kamil


Hi Dan. Thanks very much for your thoughts on this. I suppose that the purplish-brown juvenile markings serve a similar function. Thanks for the link to that paper, which looks like a good read. 8)



Waterrat said:


> Pat, why "shadow stripe" if it's jet black?
> ... In all the juveniles I reared up, only a handful had this "black dotting" (that's my terminology, just to be different)


In the specimens that I bred that have the dark vertebral stripe, I perceived it to be shadowy rather than jet black.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 6, 2012)

Ovulation .... much.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 6, 2012)

OUCH...

That looks really uncomfortable.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 6, 2012)

That is a massive ovulation michael. 
I bet she will feel better once thats over lol.


Here is one of my girls who had her prepay last night 33 days from ovulation.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 7, 2012)

Another one this morning. What really threw me, she had no pre-lay slough. The last time she sloughed was on 25th March.
I wonder if she pushed the one egg to the side because she is not big enough to cover them all. There is even a slight gap at the top where she has got her head.
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Bushman (Jul 7, 2012)

This happened with one of my clutches Michael. The excluded egg turned out to be the only one that was infertile, despite looking as good as the others. I reckon that the mother can smell infertile eggs and deliberately doesn't include them, as they will soon rot and potentially spoil the good eggs.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 7, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Another one this morning. What really threw me, she had no pre-lay slough. The last time she sloughed was on 25th March.
> I wonder if she pushed the one egg to the side because she is not big enough to cover them all. There is even a slight gap at the top where she has got her head.
> Any thoughts on that?




Likes x 1000.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 7, 2012)

Bushman said:


> This happened with one of my clutches Michael. The excluded egg turned out to be the only one that was infertile, despite looking as good as the others. I reckon that the mother can smell infertile eggs and deliberately doesn't include them, as they will soon rot and potentially spoil the good eggs.



Pat I am afraid I have to disagree. From previous experiences, they don't seem to discard slugs. In this particular clutch, there was one slug and that was included in the cluster, yet a good looking egg was pushed out, or she simply didn't manage to scoop it up. Time will tell if this discarded egg is fertile or not (I didn't candle them).


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 7, 2012)

Well done michael, have you ever had a female not have a pre lay shed before. A clutch i had last year the female left 3 eggs outside of her coils and all 3 of those eggs hatched.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 7, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Well done michael, have you ever had a female not have a pre lay shed before.



No, I haven't but from memory, Rico mentioned that it can happen sometimes. She certainly tricked me, last night she was on the perch and this morning she was sitting on eggs. Just as well I checked inside her box.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 8, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Pat I am afraid I have to disagree. From previous experiences, they don't seem to discard slugs. In this particular clutch, there was one slug and that was included in the cluster, yet a good looking egg was pushed out, or she simply didn't manage to scoop it up. Time will tell if this discarded egg is fertile or not (I didn't candle them).


Fair enough. Perhaps being a relatively small mother and a large clutch, she sensed that she wouldn't be able to incubate that many eggs and deliberately excluded it. 
Maybe she sensed that there was something _abnormal_ about that particular egg, like it's an albino or something.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 8, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Maybe she sensed that there was something _abnormal_ about that particular egg, like it's an albino or something.



Ahhh, now you're onto something. I put a mark on that egg.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 8, 2012)

a few going through a color change


Cheers Brenton


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jul 11, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> Pat I am afraid I have to disagree. From previous experiences, they don't seem to discard slugs. In this particular clutch, there was one slug and that was included in the cluster, yet a good looking egg was pushed out, or she simply didn't manage to scoop it up. Time will tell if this discarded egg is fertile or not (I didn't candle them).


I experienced exactly that this season. The egg rolled out of the nest box. This was the first egg i went to pick up. Upon doing so Jewel struck me through the hole in the box. I flung the egg straight across the enclosure.Not my best effort ha ha. Anyway i put an x on the egg.I pipped the eggs on monday nite and guess who was first one out this morning. Mr X. I will post some pics when more come out.


----------



## Bryce (Jul 12, 2012)

In my experience It's 50/50. I find that females that have a larger nest box or laying area will always and let's just say "push" the infertile eggs away from them. 

Females of mine that have smaller and more tight fitting nest box seem to clump everything that gets laid. This would be because of the position they are in when laying, the typical coil and shoot back towards the centre. 

I can't comment on wether 100% the animals know that the eggs are fertile or not.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 12, 2012)

Im so happy that i keep a lot of my animals back i would have kicked myself if i sold this one lol.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 12, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Im so happy that i keep a lot of my animals back i would have kicked myself if i sold this one lol.



Freaking GORGEOUS  Just how I like 'em

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, that's nice Ryan, how old is it?
I am keeping all the "internationals" till they change colour and half of the natives this year. How else would you know what you're breeding?


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Michael this one hatched 10/10, i think holding onto clutches is the only way to get the end result. 
To get the end result with any snake is to keep them all until they are coloured up enough to determine what your working with.

Here is another one that i kept.
She will be the bride for the pictured previous.
And a extra pic of one of my females two weeks out from laying.


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 12, 2012)

Great info guys. How long would it take for a lets say a good egg to be ruined because the female has discarded it? Temp wise would be the cruitial factor, But would we be talking hours/days? Just say you went on a long weekend came back and found the female coiled around the eggs bar one. Do you bin it? Do you candle and see veins this early?

Ryan, what a pair!


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 12, 2012)

You have a nice stock to build on Ryan, I like the clean colours on those two "to be partners". The one on the right is fugly. Get some bleach and brush off that mold off her. LOL

Jaffa, if the female is kept in a heated enclosure (30 degrees), the only threat to any discarded eggs is dehydration. As long as you collect them within 5 -6 hours after laying, they should be alright. I don't candle eggs, if any are infertile, you know within the fist 2-3 days.


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow Ryan, stunning pair there mate - good luck this coming season mate, I'm sure we'll see some rippers.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 12, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> You have a nice stock to build on Ryan, I like the clean colours on those two "to be partners". The one on the right is fugly. Get some bleach and brush off that mold off her. LOL
> 
> Thanks mate, i hope in 10+ years I'm producing some nice quality designer greens for australia to play with.
> You just hurt the big girls feelings now lol. She could do with a good bleaching as you say. It's her genes i want as most of the craziest gtps come from the .... island type. Outcrossing that type has produced most of the worlds designer lines.
> ...


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 12, 2012)

"Fugliness" can have several meanings. LOL
Maybe we can do some swapping once they (yours and mine) show their true colours. ??


----------



## caliherp (Jul 13, 2012)

My GTP. Merauke/Biak


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 13, 2012)

Waterrat said:


> "Fugliness" can have several meanings. LOL
> Maybe we can do some swapping once they (yours and mine) show their true colours. ??




LOL yes it does, i personally love the look of the motly green and yellow. 
And i will be interested in trades as i can never have to many lol.


----------



## grimjob (Jul 16, 2012)

Got myself the cannon G12 great camera so took some pics of the kids


----------



## xterra (Jul 16, 2012)

This little one is 9 months old now and I think its starting to very slowly starting to change. A couple of white scales showing and now some dirty little marks all along the body and head............not anything I would call green showing yet though.
Cheers,
Paul
View attachment 259303
View attachment 259304


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 20, 2012)

Heres a pic of another girl of mine having a bit of follicle swelling. 
My fingers and toes are crossed with this one.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Jul 20, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Heres a pic of another girl of mine having a bit of follicle swelling.
> My fingers and toes are crossed with this one.



Looking the goods mate. Who is the lucky boy your using? 

Biak x Biak? or Biak x Sorong?


----------



## Mitch.D (Jul 20, 2012)

Probably a few to many photos but i thought why not  she is of different localities and 18 months old. The other more spotty girl in the pics of two Gtp's is actually her sister, i was just housing them together for a short time.

View attachment 259728


View attachment 259731

View attachment 259732

View attachment 259733

View attachment 259734

View attachment 259729


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 20, 2012)

Xtreme_Reptiles said:


> Looking the goods mate. Who is the lucky boy your using?
> 
> Biak x Biak? or Biak x Sorong?



Hi Wayne this is the male used over this female.


----------



## DanNG (Jul 21, 2012)

Update pic of my little guy - just over 10months old


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 21, 2012)

Very nice dan.


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Jul 21, 2012)

Our little boy "PUFF"has just turned 18 months old, and the Blue colouring is stunning.





He's a pig as well,


----------



## woody101 (Jul 22, 2012)

Love that last pic the Green is so vibrant


----------



## PigFeet (Jul 22, 2012)

puff is stunning leftybob, love the blue down the side of the belly


----------



## deebo (Jul 22, 2012)

that male looks tiny next to that girl ryan - he seems to have a pretty good grip on her tail though!


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's our new little one!


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 22, 2012)

David Evans said:


> that male looks tiny next to that girl ryan - he seems to have a pretty good grip on her tail though!



Lol Dave he is a bit smaller. I witnessed over 15 copulations between that pair so my fingers are crossed.

My big girl laid last night 22 viable eggs and 14 slugs, so 36 eggs all up a huge effort.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Ryan. That's a big clutch, she must be exhausted.


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 24, 2012)

Bushman said:


> Congratulations Ryan. That's a big clutch, she must be exhausted.



Hi Patrick, thanks mate. 
She was very exhausted this morning.
I gave her a nice big soak in warm water for a hour and a good cage scrub.
Im actually very surprised on how much condition she still has on her after such a big clutch also.
Ill wait a few days and give her a well earned rat lol.


----------



## zulu (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice clutch from a great looking female Ryan,happy days at your place!


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 24, 2012)

zulu said:


> Nice clutch from a great looking female Ryan,happy days at your place!



Thanks colin,
Im very happy with the outcome 22 eggs is still a good size clutch. I still have a female or two to go yet. 
The girl pictured below is looking the goods to.


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Ryan, 36 is a top effort mate. Is that the same girl that produced the reds last year?


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 24, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Congrats Ryan, 36 is a top effort mate. Is that the same girl that produced the reds last year?



Hi Sam,
Yes this girl produced the all red clutch of 23 last year.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/big-first-clutch-169416/


----------



## gozz (Jul 24, 2012)

very nice ryan,


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheers Trent, hope all is going well at your end as well.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice clutch!
Must be happy with that!
congrats!


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 24, 2012)

Another female showing the right signs of rolling the coils.


----------



## chondro09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Awesome stuff Ryan that should keep you busy, well done mate


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks dan,
I should keep me out of trouble too lol.
I hope you are have a good season as well bud.


----------



## mattchondros (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow 36 congrats! that must be a record, u got a good breeders there!!


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 25, 2012)

mattchondros said:


> Wow 36 congrats! that must be a record, u got a good breeders there!!



Hi Matt
Out of the 36 were 22 fertile and 14 infertile, so the end result was great but the amount of slugs wasn't lol.


----------



## mattchondros (Jul 25, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Hi Matt
> Out of the 36 were 22 fertile and 14 infertile, so the end result was great but the amount of slugs wasn't lol.



Yeah I seen that, that sucks 22 still pretty good number,good luck with the incubation!


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jul 25, 2012)

so is that another two that could be carrying eggs? if so congrats!


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 25, 2012)

Pythonlovers said:


> so is that another two that could be carrying eggs? if so congrats!



Sorry only the one, i have my fingers crossed for a third girl still. She is starting to show a few little signals.


----------



## deebo (Jul 25, 2012)

Now don't get greedy Ryan!! You don't want to have too many greens....


----------



## Greenmad (Jul 25, 2012)

David Evans said:


> Now don't get greedy Ryan!! You don't want to have too many greens....



Lol Dave, i will never have to many gtps. If i do get to many this year i might have to start selling some lol.


----------



## PigFeet (Jul 28, 2012)

getting greener


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 29, 2012)

Hormonal colour change comparison..


----------



## zulu (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking good JC, shes gone a nice blue !


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. It's only her second clutch, so it might stick around in another couple.


----------



## zulu (Jul 29, 2012)

They are eye candy when they are blue john, photo of little one here just stating to get green on the head.







A few days later mostly green and done a crap for me to clean up


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 1, 2012)

A nice photo this morning, these two having a cuddle lol.


----------



## Hoplophile (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's mine...expecting the yellow one to switch over to her adult colours anytime soon.


----------



## Mitch.D (Aug 3, 2012)

Thought i would re upload a couple of my greens as i figured out how to do it properly now 
These two are sisters with a beautiful Temprement, couldnt get them to bite if i tried yet they smash their food everytime rats or mice.
They are mixed locality, would love to hear what some of you think they might have in them.
They are 20months old both wieghing around 300g last time i checked.

1st two GTP 1 
2nd two GTP 2 
last two are some sneaky shots i got coming home late from work. may be a bit blurry.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 3, 2012)

Looking great everyone. 
I love this thread.

Here is one of my girls having a ovulation the other night.

And a pic of her boyfriend.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful animals Mitch.D!


----------



## zulu (Aug 4, 2012)

Like the white and blue spots on those Mitch D,

Greenmad ime liking, wish george was here, outstanding looking male over the female


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks colin I'm hoping for a healthy clutch.

And Mitch i love that one with the blue dorsal markings.


----------



## Mitch.D (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Flaviruthless, Zulu and Greenmad! 

Ryan Personally i love the first girl with the blue dorsal markings also she is the most amazing vibrant green my iphone doesnt really do her justice.
By the way that male you have is awesome i hope you get a great cluth out of those two!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 4, 2012)

Mitch.D said:


> Thank you Flaviruthless, Zulu and Greenmad!
> 
> Ryan Personally i love the first girl with the blue dorsal markings also she is the most amazing vibrant green my iphone doesnt really do her justice.
> By the way that male you have is awesome i hope you get a great cluth out of those two!




Thanks Mitch, try natural light in the shade it seems to capture the true colour a bit better than artificial lights. 
And thanks for the wishes.

Some pics from today.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 6, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Thanks Mitch, try natural light in the shade it seems to capture the true colour a bit better than artificial lights.
> And thanks for the wishes.
> 
> Some pics from today.


Nice kids did you produce these?


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 6, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Nice kids did you produce these?



Hi mate, all these were bred by me.


----------



## Rob (Aug 6, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Some pics from today.



That green/yellow is amazing. Talk about Aussie mascot !


----------



## mattchondros (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice looking hold backs there greenmad!!


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 6, 2012)

*Sarong*

One of my Sarong males.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 7, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Looking great everyone.
> I love this thread.
> 
> Here is one of my girls having a ovulation the other night.
> ...


That's one hell of a pair. Have you paired them up before? What were the end results? Picks please.

@ willo I love the blues on that Sarong.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 7, 2012)

caliherp said:


> That's one hell of a pair. Have you paired them up before? What were the end results? Picks please.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Caliherp, this season is a first time for both those animals. I have my fingers crossed for a good end result.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 7, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Hi Caliherp, this season is a first time for both those animals. I have my fingers crossed for a good end result.



Im keeping my figers crossed, Although im shure you will have great results. thoes offspring are going to be bad ***. i wish i was in Australia, id buy one of thoes babeys in a instint. Keep us updated.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 7, 2012)

A Mum to be..



..and a proud Dad.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 8, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> A Mum to be..
> View attachment 261741
> 
> 
> ...



Are they both Mearuke? Good luck. I just noticed Our breeding seasons are diffrent. we are well into hatch time. Damn now that im thinking about it that was a novice realization. Dont hold it aginst me. i do know a thing or two.


----------



## zulu (Aug 8, 2012)

Few pics of those here,one indoors others outside in yard


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey caliherp,

I only have Australian greens. Fingers crossed for a healthy season. Better check those eggs 

Here are a pair of youngsters that could be making an appearance in the for sale section soon..

From the same father as the previous post, but this mother.


----------



## zulu (Aug 8, 2012)

Very lime JC ,looks sought of delious !


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 8, 2012)

Haha, cheers Zulu.

This little lady is actually the same one in post #1514. Although the blue thing looks good, this one looks sweeter green.


----------



## No-two (Aug 9, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hey caliherp,
> 
> I only have Australian greens. Fingers crossed for a healthy season. Better check those eggs
> 
> ...



Very pretty. I should get some like that.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 10, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Hey caliherp,
> 
> I only have Australian greens. Fingers crossed for a healthy season. Better check those eggs
> 
> ...



Ya i forgot about the Australian laws. If i lived there id snatch one of thoes neos up in an heart beat.

I snaped a couple quick picks of my neo. Its starting to change.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 12, 2012)

*Biak*

This is one of my Biak's. Its held onto its neo colours for its size. Its still not showing a single green scale yet and looks a brighter yellow with every shed. Im praying it forgets to go green. ha


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice mate, biaks tend to hold out on colour change a lot longer than other locals. I still notice changes in some of mine at 5 years old. How old is he or she?.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 12, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Very nice mate, biaks tend to hold out on colour change a lot longer than other locals. I still notice changes in some of mine at 5 years old. How old is he or she?.


Its a year old now. Its a male i sexed it last week. Yeh i know they take a while mate. Wishful thinking more than anything.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 12, 2012)

Mate that thing is huge for a year old.

How often are you feeding it lol.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 12, 2012)

Ha i dont over feed him. I was shocked when i first picked it up from the airport for six months old. He has a great friendly nature but loves his tucker.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 12, 2012)

SCOTTW said:


> Ha i dont over feed him. I was shocked when i first picked it up from the airport for six months old. He has a great friendly nature but loves his tucker.



Lol what is his weight he looks to be around 600 grams.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 13, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Lol what is his weight he looks to be around 600 grams.


I weighed him before work for you. Hes 486grams. He is lean for his length. Im not feeding him big amounts.


----------



## GreatSnakes (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking great Scott  At this stage he reminds me more of his aunt than his dad!


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 13, 2012)

GreatSnakes said:


> Looking great Scott  At this stage he reminds me more of his aunt than his dad!



Cool what does his Aunty look like?


----------



## GreatSnakes (Aug 13, 2012)

Here she is.


----------



## TiMBo.oz (Aug 13, 2012)

[SUP] I can't wait to get my greens saving for a breeding pair [/SUP]


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 13, 2012)

GreatSnakes said:


> Here she is.
> View attachment 262305



Sorry craig it wont open can you send it again please. 
Thanks Scott


----------



## GreatSnakes (Aug 13, 2012)

should be fixed now.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 13, 2012)

GreatSnakes said:


> should be fixed now.



Thanks craig. Lets hope your right. She is stunning


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 13, 2012)

480 grams for a year old is huge scott, i have a hole clutch here from last season they all weigh between 80 to 110 and a few that are pushing 130 grams, that is being fed every 5-7 days without fail. 

Also have you got any pictures of the parents of this one would love to see them.


----------



## mattG (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Greenmad (Aug 13, 2012)

Love pics like this a chondro being a chondro


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 13, 2012)

I picked up my first red neo today!

Thanks Craig


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 13, 2012)

Very nice Flaviruthless love the bold markings.

What were the parents like.

Two more fat snakes lol.


----------



## xterra (Aug 13, 2012)

This little juvie has just started to change....have been noticing the white scales coming through for a few months but the green has been coming on for about 4 or 5 days with a big change between when i left for work this morning and now.
View attachment 262354
View attachment 262355


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 13, 2012)

A wild Aussie..


----------



## zulu (Aug 13, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> 480 grams for a year old is huge scott, i have a hole clutch here from last season they all weigh between 80 to 110 and a few that are pushing 130 grams, that is being fed every 5-7 days without fail.
> 
> Also have you got any pictures of the parents of this one would love to see them.



The little one here is just over 200 G was born 28 of DEC from the BFR JUMBO line LOL



Flaviruthless said:


> I picked up my first red neo today!
> 
> Thanks Craig
> 
> View attachment 262350



WOW thats nice!


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks zulu, how often is that one being fed.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Greenmad, Xterra and Zulu 

Both parents have a fair amount of blue (with the father showing a blue 'wash' - he's a stunning creature!) and I have another green that shares the same mother that has lovely markings (pics below).


----------



## zulu (Aug 13, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Thanks zulu, how often is that one being fed.



Feed it when it looks hungry and the last item has subsided about 3 to five days depending on food size, is on rats ,it lives for rats, it dreams of rats.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol rats will do that, i only feed my young on mice and the occasional small rat too. Im amazed how big people get the greens so quick.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Aug 14, 2012)

Im only feeding him mice. He is just a unit. Im still waiting to see if he turns out holding a good amount of yellow. If he does im gonna call him Big Bird. ha


----------



## zulu (Aug 14, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Lol rats will do that, i only feed my young on mice and the occasional small rat too. Im amazed how big people get the greens so quick.



Ive got one adult green that onley eats mice ryan and that is a real pain,so i change them onto rats when little then only feed rats it makes things easy.
Got an adult albino darwin that i got last year that onley ate mice and wouldnt change to rats even with scenting gives me grief,takes lots of mice to make a decent feed.
Cant fool the adult green here by scenting a mouse to a rat its strongly imprinted, the mind is mice mice mice .


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## zulu (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice little green JC, really good clarity in that picture


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 15, 2012)

Cheers mate. I'm not a photographer by any means, but I do watch the focus from time to time. 
The snake did all the work anyways, it's a bit of a poser..


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 15, 2012)

Wild Aussie greens


----------



## Lachesis (Aug 15, 2012)

With this country's laws on exotics,can someone please explain how people get away with openly advertising that there greens are not from Australia.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 15, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> With this country's laws on exotics,can someone please explain how people get away with openly advertising that there greens are not from Australia.



Just smile and don't ask


----------



## zulu (Aug 15, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> With this country's laws on exotics,can someone please explain how people get away with openly advertising that there greens are not from Australia.



The majority held in captivity in australia during the amnesties were from papua new guinea and indonesia onley a few were australian so they ended up deeming them all to be australian. 
In NSW there was 25 declared in the amnesty in 1997 most were exotic and a couple were said to be australian.
Since that time and up to now there has been both both native and exotic GTPs put onto the books illegally as most people are aware, some were bred but some were not.
I know what was put on the amnesty in 97 because Jeff Hardy from NPWS and Richard Wells informed us at meetings.


----------



## xterra (Aug 24, 2012)

Couple of progress shots of this little ones change. First photo is what it looked like 3 weeks ago, then 2 weeks then 2 from tonight. 
View attachment 263157
View attachment 263158
View attachment 263159
View attachment 263161


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 24, 2012)

I just can't get over the huge difference in colour! An updated photo...


----------



## No-two (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## PigFeet (Aug 26, 2012)

great pics everyone, keep em coming.
Heres a couple of mine colouring up nicely, the yellow one has heaps of white scales but still no green.
I love these snakes


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 29, 2012)

Ovulation time :lol:


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 7, 2012)

Lovely worms guys 
I'm getting mine in 2 weeks 
And I'm already thinking of my next one haha, maybe a red one this time  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bkevo (Sep 8, 2012)

Havent posted for a while


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice Bryce 
I hope my little guy is as handsome/pretty


----------



## Bryce (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey mate, sure is. Your little one is a different local.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Hey mate, sure is. Your little one is a different local.



 Im sure s/he is, all your pythons are so beautiful


----------



## Bryce (Sep 9, 2012)

Cheers mate, you will be stoked. Will call you during the week to go over setup again etc.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Sep 9, 2012)

Very nice Bryce.
If your other stuffs anything to go by mate I cant wait to see the Biak stuff produced at BFR. Exciting times ahead.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry for the crappy pic, but after 16 yaers I finealey got a toung shot. That i just had to share.


----------



## spoonman (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Pythonlovers (Sep 16, 2012)

mine is starting its colour change! not noticeable through photo yet but has the smaller two or three green scales right near its nostrils.
will post a photo when it's more clearer 
Very excited!!


----------



## veenarm (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeh, mines started slowly to turn green aswell, nostrils and head cover a spattering of green, im expecting to turn up one day and just see it green lol...

Do they feed less during this transition? anyone know.


----------



## thomasssss (Sep 16, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic, but after 16 yaers I finealey got a toung shot. That i just had to share.


get a camera with a decent sports mode , you will never miss the tounge shot , also good to get those wide open mouth shots and strike shots


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 17, 2012)

Another one of my girls getting very close to laying her first clutch. 

Cheers Ryan


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 17, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Another one of my girls getting very close to laying her first clutch.
> 
> Cheers Ryan


*That newspaper could be from anywhere ! solar17 (baden)*


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 17, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> *That newspaper could be from anywhere ! solar17 (baden)*




LOL. Personally i wouldn't stick my hand in there to put a current one in lol.

- - - Updated - - -

Here is the eggs to another female that have been hatching the last few days. All 18 are looking good with 3 still to leave.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 20, 2012)

My littlest one is coming along nicely...


----------



## No-two (Sep 20, 2012)

Very pretty. I wish I had some red babies. 
This little one is starting to get some nice white dots. Hopefully turns into a nice stripe. poor quality iPhone photo I lent my camera to a friend. But it looked so pretty just sitting there.


----------



## xterra (Sep 20, 2012)

This little one is 1 year old in about 2 weeks. Still has a fair amount of yellow on its rear third.
View attachment 265586


----------



## onimocnhoj (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking good Hayden..


----------



## deebo (Sep 20, 2012)

Lets hope its a female paul and then in a few years my male can take a holiday to your place!


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 21, 2012)

A few pics from today, these are some of last years animals.
Im really liking the one with the big white spots 2nd pic. 

Cheers Ryan


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 21, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> A few pics from today, these are some of last years animals.
> Im really liking the one with the big white spots 2nd pic.
> 
> Cheers Ryan


love the blotches of white everywhere on all of them....solar 17(baden)


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks mate, ill get a better pic of the one with the large white blotches over the next few days.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 1, 2012)

Bryce dropped my first ever GTP off yesterday. 
Even my mother who's is deathly afraid of snakes and thinks they are all ugly, could see the beauty in my new friend. 

I snapped a couple quick photos guys













Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice one RKev


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks 

Just a quick question guys. Where do you get your spray bottles from, to spray the tub down?
I have a cheapie spray bottle that I bought from coles, but unfortunately it doesn't work very well when its tilted, has to be completely upright.
Makes it difficult to spray into the tub without tilting the tub :\


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 1, 2012)

Mine are from bunnings; about $6 for a litre spray, you can change how fine the spray is as well.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 1, 2012)

i got one of those giant ones with a shoulder strap, which has a hose that goes to the nozzle/gun type thing, and needs to be pumped with air to actually spray the water. Used to use it in the garden, never used any fertalizers or anything so it should be good to go after a quick clean.

Will have to go find it, and if I can't, ill head over to bunnings. I was just there yesterday but I love going to that place lol


----------



## Pythonlovers (Oct 6, 2012)

just picked up our new gtp last night, very excited! 2nd for the collection 
thanks to scott! 
first one is its in his new home! other two are of it before we got it.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 6, 2012)

I love the markings!  Nice one!


----------



## Leeloofluff (Oct 6, 2012)

Here's a few of mine  
View attachment 267057
This one will be home in about 3 weeks, almost paid off! 

View attachment 267058
close up shot of sakura 
View attachment 267059
sakura again 
and having troubles uploading more..


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 6, 2012)

Photos don't work 

- - - Updated - - -

Photos don't work


----------



## ChondroAddict (Oct 7, 2012)

Pythonlovers said:


> just picked up our new gtp last night, very excited! 2nd for the collection
> thanks to scott!
> first one is its in his new home! other two are of it before we got it.


My pleasure mate. Hope it turns out a cracker for you.


----------



## caliherp (Oct 8, 2012)

I broke out my camra today. Sorry for the crappy picture.


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 8, 2012)

wow caliherp is that the same gtp you've showed pics of a few months back that was just turning green on its nose , if it is it looks stunning now with the lighter green/yellow mixing in with the darker greens wish you could put them on pause and keep them looking like that


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 8, 2012)

caliherp if that stayed like that i would be a happy man, looks amazing..


----------



## caliherp (Oct 8, 2012)

justdragons said:


> caliherp if that stayed like that i would be a happy man, looks amazing..


Thanks it would be nice. Im really likening the green and black speckling it has going on. I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow. Thanks for the complements.

- - - Updated - - -



thomasssss said:


> wow caliherp is that the same gtp you've showed pics of a few months back that was just turning green on its nose , if it is it looks stunning now with the lighter green/yellow mixing in with the darker greens wish you could put them on pause and keep them looking like that


It is the same one. I wish all chondros came with pause butens.

- - - Updated - - -

I posted these pictures in another thread but i figured id post it here to.


----------



## No-two (Oct 9, 2012)

This little one decided to change colour over the last few days, a very quick change. I can't wait for the other one to change as it looks like it has a better stripe.


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 9, 2012)

Fresh shed pic


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 9, 2012)

Absolute stunners Hayden and Ryan.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 9, 2012)

Testing out the new DSLR camera I got yesterday. Took a few pics, this one was my favourite.


----------



## caliherp (Oct 10, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Fresh shed pic



Verry nice. It looks like it has some Biak blood in it. How are the hatchligs doing?


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 10, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Verry nice. It looks like it has some Biak blood in it. How are the hatchligs doing?



Hi caliherp, all babies from the red clutch are going great they have shed and a fair few have started eating.


----------



## caliherp (Oct 10, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Hi caliherp, all babies from the red clutch are going great they have shed and a fair few have started eating.


That's good to hear. I wish you guys could export. I'm in love with the high whites.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 11, 2012)

Just wanted to show off the change in this little one.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Oct 11, 2012)

The greens at Australia Zoo, taken a couple of months ago. Notice there is 2 in the zoomed out pic


----------



## Harvez (Oct 13, 2012)

Im pretty confident id sacrifice an arm and a leg AND my left nut just to have a yellow GTP that would keep its yellow


----------



## caliherp (Oct 15, 2012)

Harvez said:


> Im pretty confident id sacrifice an arm and a leg AND my left nut just to have a yellow GTP that would keep its yellow



I love Canari's.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 15, 2012)

Too bad we don't have any here  I would love one also 8)


----------



## daveandem2011 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## No-two (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## caliherp (Oct 26, 2012)

No-two said:


>



Is it going into shead? I really like the broad head on that one.

- - - Updated - - -

Fresh shed picture.


----------



## mungus (Oct 26, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> LOL. Personally i wouldn't stick my hand in there to put a current one in lol.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Here is the eggs to another female that have been hatching the last few days. All 18 are looking good with 3 still to leave.



Any of these for sale


----------



## Greenmad (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Mungus, i will be only letting a few go again this year, and they are already spoken for.


----------



## 5potted (Oct 27, 2012)

"just because the books say I'm arboreal doesn't mean I have to be... I don't make the rules baby, I break them"


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 28, 2012)

One of this weeks' hatchlings. 15 out of 16 and 14g of big healthy smiles.. 
First natives I've ever had strike at me fresh from the egg, so hopefully feeding won't be too complicated.


----------



## No-two (Oct 28, 2012)

That one is very pretty John.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Oct 28, 2012)

Are all native neonates so reduced in pattern?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 28, 2012)

That one is quite reduced and there are a few others from the clutch that are similar. In saying that, there are plenty of well patterned siblings as well.

Some of the variety..






One of last years..


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Oct 28, 2012)

They are very cute!


----------



## woody101 (Oct 28, 2012)

Omg i want one! I cant wait to get back from America and get some of these.


----------



## caliherp (Oct 29, 2012)

woody101 said:


> Omg i want one! I cant wait to get back from America and get some of these.



Not to get off topic but, what state are you in? How are you likeing your stay?

- - - Updated - - -



onimocnhoj said:


> That one is quite reduced and there are a few others from the clutch that are similar. In saying that, there are plenty of well patterned siblings as well.
> 
> Some of the variety..
> 
> ...



Thoes are some stunners.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 3, 2012)

Cheers Caliherp, here is one I prepared earlier..


----------



## NATIVE2OZ (Nov 3, 2012)

Stein Enclosure?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Nov 3, 2012)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## MyMitchie (Nov 4, 2012)

Hay guys! Can anyone tell me if heatcords are suitable for these stunning creatures?


----------



## JordanA (Nov 4, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> One of this weeks' hatchlings. 15 out of 16 and 14g of big healthy smiles..
> First natives I've ever had strike at me fresh from the egg, so hopefully feeding won't be too complicated.
> 
> 
> View attachment 268990



Very nice looking animal you have there. The reduced pattern looks great, what gen are these?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Bryce (Nov 4, 2012)

I love this girl


----------



## JordanA (Nov 4, 2012)

Bryce said:


> I love this girl
> View attachment 269738



Looking good Bryce


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 4, 2012)

Bryce said:


> I love this girl
> View attachment 269738



Thats nice Bryce (hey, I'm a poet and didn't know it):lol:

Beautiful gt


----------



## caliherp (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a quick picture.


----------



## JordanA (Nov 5, 2012)

Does anyone here own any black animals or high black animals?


----------



## zulu (Nov 8, 2012)

One here from BFR growing like a weed


----------



## Bryce (Nov 12, 2012)

zulu said:


> One here from BFR growing like a weed



Zoom in on this ones head pattern. It lolls like the "Have a nice day smiley face". Brilliant


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 13, 2012)

A couple of hatchlings in fresh skins.


----------



## No-two (Nov 13, 2012)

That reduced patern second one is a stunner. I should buy that.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Nov 13, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> A couple of hatchlings in fresh skins.
> 
> View attachment 270606
> View attachment 270607


 are they the same lines as mine or differen parents?

cheers Dave


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 14, 2012)

How do you know it's for sale Hayden? I do like this one you know 

These would be cousins to yours Dave. The mothers of this lot and your one are sisters.


----------



## joelly116 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't wait to get my green


----------



## No-two (Nov 14, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> How do you know it's for sale Hayden? I do like this one you know
> 
> These would be cousins to yours Dave. The mothers of this lot and your one are sisters.



Nah you don't what that one. Looks weird without the paterning. I'm sure it will be very pretty adult, I'll be sure to send you a couple of photos of its progress


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 14, 2012)

You're very kind No-Two lol.. Which first, macs or greens?

Joel, you can grab one as soon as you get back mate


----------



## No-two (Nov 14, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> You're very kind No-Two lol.. Which first, macs or greens?
> 
> Joel, you can grab one as soon as you get back mate




Send them in the same freight, thats fine.


----------



## Bryce (Nov 15, 2012)

Updated picture of Jinkai, its colour is much lighter/mustard in person.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 16, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Updated picture of Jinkai, its colour is much lighter/mustard in person.
> View attachment 270768



Nice I see some green and yellow showing up. Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Nov 16, 2012)

my mate  View attachment 270843


----------



## caliherp (Nov 16, 2012)

daveandem2011 said:


> my mate  View attachment 270843


The attachment didn't work.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Nov 16, 2012)

Strange, I just clicked on it and the pic comes up? Any ideas


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 16, 2012)

daveandem2011 said:


> Strange, I just clicked on it and the pic comes up? Any ideas


didnt work for me either did you try advanced , then manage attachments ?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Nov 16, 2012)

View attachment 270844


----------



## caliherp (Nov 16, 2012)

daveandem2011 said:


> View attachment 270844


It's still not working. Try uploading it through photobucket.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 16, 2012)

daveandem2011 said:


> View attachment 270844


are you actually uploading into the manage attachments section or are you just dragging it into the box , only ask as the only time ive ever had this problem was when i dragged it into the box instead of uploading it


----------



## roobars (Nov 17, 2012)

Idea:- this site needs an overhaul


----------



## caliherp (Nov 17, 2012)

roobars said:


> Idea:- this site needs an overhaul


Not really, people just need to learn how to use it.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Nov 17, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Not really, people just need to learn how to use it.



Touche


----------



## shaunyboy (Nov 17, 2012)

JoMo said:


> Here are the ones I keep (I´m also from Portugal, and a good friend of Velliki, that posted above):
> 
> Males
> 1- "Grizzly"
> ...



you have one of the best GTP collections i've ever seen.....

truely beautifull examples,picked from far and wide i see...

imo all your hard work paid off,a truely stunning looking group of snakes you have there

thanks for sharing

cheers shaun


----------



## caliherp (Nov 17, 2012)

shaunyboy said:


> you have one of the best GTP collections i've ever seen.....
> 
> truely beautifull examples,picked from far and wide i see...
> 
> ...


+1 There are a couple of snakes from some great American blood lines.


----------



## roobars (Nov 17, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Not really, people just need to learn how to use it.



If it is not as easy as click and go, it is of poor design. I do this for a living.. if people dont get it first time, it's a **** idea, and needs to be remodelled for the users.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 18, 2012)

roobars said:


> If it is not as easy as click and go, it is of poor design. I do this for a living.. if people dont get it first time, it's a **** idea, and needs to be remodelled for the users.


Lol it's as simple as click drag and go. If people can't seem to grasp that then I feel sorry for them. If I could figure it out, anyone can.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 18, 2012)

this isn't mine but they are pic's I took at Croc Cove in Darwin
View attachment 271067


----------



## xterra (Nov 18, 2012)

Decided to move my yearling into more of a display type enclosure today.
View attachment 271098
View attachment 271099


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 18, 2012)

New skin.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

JordanA said:


> Does anyone here own any black animals or high black animals?



I didn't know you could get a black green tree snake? 

A friend used to own a black GT falcon tho


----------



## caliherp (Nov 19, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> New skin.


Tell me that's not one of your hatchlings changeing allready?

- - - Updated - - -



CaptainRatbag said:


> I didn't know you could get a black green tree snake?
> 
> A friend used to own a black GT falcon tho


I don't know if that reply was serious or not, but I can easly get a melanistic chondro.


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 19, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Tell me that's not one of your hatchlings changeing allready?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## caliherp (Nov 19, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> caliherp said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me that's not one of your hatchlings changeing allready?
> ...


----------



## Greenmad (Nov 19, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Greenmad said:
> 
> 
> > I was about to say damn that was quick. How are the feeding trials going for this years neos?
> ...


----------



## Bryce (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice new male that i picked up last night! (Iphone Pic)


----------



## zulu (Nov 22, 2012)

Thought you might get that bryce,got allot of black on it, very nice snake!


----------



## caliherp (Nov 28, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Very good, still have a few fussy starters but most are powering on.


I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## DarkApe (Nov 28, 2012)

here is a pic of my gtp he/she is in shed atm. feeding well on rats


----------



## daveandem2011 (Nov 28, 2012)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> here is some pics of my gtp sorry that he/she is in shed atm.
> 
> View attachment 272187
> View attachment 272186


 pics not working mate


----------



## Chondromad (Dec 1, 2012)

*Magic no mouse*


Where did it go?


----------



## No-two (Dec 3, 2012)

Not the best photos but you get the idea.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 4, 2012)

No-two those are some hot critters. They have a nice amount of white on them. Is to top one going into shed?


----------



## sara_sabian (Dec 5, 2012)

This little guy isn't as flashy as some of the stunning critters on here but he was my first and he'll always be my favourite 




Green Tree Python - Morelia Viridis by sara sternberg, on Flickr




Green Tree Python - Morelia Viridis by sara sternberg, on Flickr




Green Tree Python - Morelia Viridis by sara sternberg, on Flickr




Green Tree Python - Morelia Viridis by sara sternberg, on Flickr

That said I'm pretty keen to get my hands on some of the flashier specimens


----------



## caliherp (Dec 6, 2012)

Fresh shed pictures.


----------



## No-two (Dec 6, 2012)

caliherp said:


> No-two those are some hot critters. They have a nice amount of white on them. Is to top one going into shed?



No, its not going into a slough in those photos.


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 6, 2012)

Freshly shed.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 7, 2012)

That's one of this seasons rite? It's looking great.


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 7, 2012)

caliherp said:


> That's one of this seasons rite? It's looking great.



Yes one from this season.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 9, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Yes one from this season.


It looks like that have almost doubled in size. Are all of them feeding now?


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 9, 2012)

caliherp said:


> It looks like that have almost doubled in size. Are all of them feeding now?


Nearly all feeding now just a few fussy ones to weed out.


----------



## DarkApe (Dec 10, 2012)

just and updated pic now it shed


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a quick question, With your neonates is prolapse still a very real issue or has this problem been bred out of most gtp lines these days?


----------



## caliherp (Dec 10, 2012)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> just and updated pic now it shed


It looks like it lost some black.

- - - Updated - - -



justdragons said:


> Just a quick question, With your neonates is prolapse still a very real issue or has this problem been bred out of most gtp lines these days?


There is no need to really worry about a prolapse. With proper diet, and proper amounts of food there is almost no chance of prolapse.


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 10, 2012)

My little baby! He's a darling...


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry for the sort of off topic post but what makes GTP's harder to keep than other pythons?


----------



## caliherp (Dec 11, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Sorry for the sort of off topic post but what makes GTP's harder to keep than other pythons?


They are not harder to keep then your average snake species. They just have specific care requirements that people can't seem to grasp.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah right got it. Thanks very much for clearing that up!
Stunning snakes you by the way! very lucky you guys in America are. Although I can hardly complain!


----------



## caliherp (Dec 11, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Ah right got it. Thanks very much for clearing that up!
> Stunning snakes you by the way! very lucky you guys in America are. Although I can hardly complain!


Your Aussie GTP's are amazing. The only reason America has more of a variety is because we are aloud to get them imported and we have a lot more people working with the species.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 11, 2012)

That's true. I do love our Aussie Pythons and all Aussie reptiles for that matter! But I can't help but be jealous when I see you guys with your cobras and hognoses and red tail boas and piebald ball pythons etc.
Anyway back on topic. Anyone got anymore stunning GTPs to make me jealous? :lol:


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 16, 2012)

A young Aussie


----------



## daveandem2011 (Dec 16, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> A young Aussie
> 
> View attachment 273902


 Hi John, if you want to show a pic of this ones cousin feel free to put up the picture I sent you the other day. It's not great but you can still tell its going to be a stunner.

cheers Dave


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 16, 2012)

I was hoping you were going to do that


----------



## daveandem2011 (Dec 16, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> I was hoping you were going to do that



Lol, the reason I put it to you is that the last five times I have tried to post pics I just can't seem to figure it out. I'm a low-tech man in a high-tech world :facepalm:


----------



## No-two (Dec 16, 2012)

They look much better down off their perches when you can see the white dots.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome GTP there No-Two! Very nice..

You'll have to post that picture up Dave as I am useless with connectivity and that mumbo jumbo lol.. Yours is looking really good mate, so you'll have to figure out how to show off that picture


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

this is my boy Mowgli his so hot his smokin!


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 17, 2012)

Gonemad said:


> this is my boy Mowgli his so hot his smokin!



Great set up, looks very luscious! Can u put a pic of the whole enclosure? This is mine


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

Mowgli's enclosure yep he was supposed to be she only temp have new enclosure in planing now.


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

the one with darker pink flowers is for Shanti when she arrives from SXR very excited but as I said new enclosures are in planning


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 17, 2012)

Gonemad said:


> the one with darker pink flowers is for Shanti when she arrives from SXR very excited but as I said new enclosures are in planning



Very nice is Shanti a hatchy? My GTP is from SXR as well!
How are you attaching the bamboo to the glass?


----------



## caliherp (Dec 17, 2012)

Gonemad said:


> the one with darker pink flowers is for Shanti when she arrives from SXR very excited but as I said new enclosures are in planning


Are thoes zoo med thermometer in the front of your cages? How do you monitor humidity?


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

easier to explain with pics
I placed a piece of dowel thro the middle of bamboo and sealed with slastic and stuck curtain rod holders on glass but I am going with the Greenrooms idea with fly screen corners.
Shanti is from last season I wanted a female!

- - - Updated - - -



caliherp said:


> Are thoes zoo med thermometer in the front of your cages? How do you monitor humidity?



You can just see part of hygrometer opposite the water bowl under the door hinge the yellow things are just to see temp all my heating lights etc are hidden up top in unit to keep heat my thermostats are on side of unit with power points as the unit holds 6 enclosures 3 top 3 bottom has 4 extra power points and runs 2 thermostats 1 top 1 bottom.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 17, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> A young Aussie
> 
> View attachment 273902


That's a nice youngin' John. It's a good crisp shot too. How do you find the trellis as a perch? 




No-two said:


> They look much better down off their perches when you can see the white dots.


That looks like a good-looking Aussie you have there. There's a good number of vertebral spots. Do you mind telling us who bred that specimen?


----------



## No-two (Dec 17, 2012)

Bushman said:


> That's a nice youngin' John. It's a good crisp shot too. How do you find the trellis as a perch?
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a good-looking Aussie you have there. There's a good number of vertebral spots. Do you mind telling us who bred that specimen?




The other one is better, I'll get some photos tonight. Bred by John Comino.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks gonemad, lots of great ideas, your exo terra rack idea looks great!


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

Chondrobsessed said:


> Thanks gonemad, lots of great ideas, your exo terra rack idea looks great!



Thank you I still have a lot to learn and thanks to this forum and it's members like youself I am so thank you


----------



## Bushman (Dec 17, 2012)

No-two said:


> The other one is better, I'll get some photos tonight. Bred by John Comino.


Can't wait! Thanks for that. 
John must be doing something right then, as getting the stripe to express itself in natives is almost an art form.


----------



## gozz (Dec 17, 2012)

yellow belly


----------



## No-two (Dec 17, 2012)

Not the best picture.


----------



## tangy1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gonemad said:


> the one with darker pink flowers is for Shanti when she arrives from SXR very excited but as I said new enclosures are in planning



What wattage heat are you using on those. Also are you doing anything to the mesh at the top to insulate and keep humidity in?


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 17, 2012)

Tangy1 
I purchased this unit of a Chondro breeder from Vic? 
As I live in hot dry area I have put clear perspec on frount of lid/mesh and folded tin foil on back half lid/mesh with the other half is where a exo terra heat lamp is. I only know they are ceramic globes 60 watts.
I mist twice a day and have pebbles under neath my peat which helps my glass stays foggy for about 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 18, 2012)

No-two said:


> Not the best picture.


Beautiful! It's like a linear star constellation, except on a green background. Thanks for posting that up.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 18, 2012)

Gonemad said:


> easier to explain with pics
> I placed a piece of dowel thro the middle of bamboo and sealed with slastic and stuck curtain rod holders on glass but I am going with the Greenrooms idea with fly screen corners.
> Shanti is from last season I wanted a female!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm useing plastic tubs rite now for the chondros. I'm just trying to figure out what way to go. Most my enclosures are glass or exos. I do have some PVC cages. I'm still on the fence about wich way to go. Again thanks for the info.

- - - Updated - - -

No-two that second one you posted is one hell of a nice specimen. Probably one of the nicest Aussie I have seen. When you guys breed two highly patterned Aussies together, do you guys find that they don't always produce highly patterned adults? I've seen this in Merauke's.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome specimens Hayden, I hope they turned out the way you wanted. They look excellent!

Patrick, I find the trellis great for the young fellas and I use it for all young Morelia spp. I even use it in some of the adult enclosures as a 'cradle' between two perches. It's good stuff. 

Here is phone-shot of another one I bred owned by daveandem2011 displaying prominent dorsal coloration. I finally figured out how to upload it mate.


----------



## No-two (Dec 18, 2012)

That one is very pretty, I was sort of hopeing these would have either no stripe or a really good one, I'm in between, might have to get more and give it another go


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got back from airport picking her up this is my little girl Shanti thank you Diane and Simon I'm so happy


----------



## SnakeRanch (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's one of our little yellow worms. 

These guys are going growing really well and almost ready for their new homes.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 20, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> Patrick, I find the trellis great for the young fellas and I use it for all young Morelia spp. I even use it in some of the adult enclosures as a 'cradle' between two perches. It's good stuff.
> 
> Here is phone-shot of another one I bred owned by daveandem2011 displaying prominent dorsal coloration. I finally figured out how to upload it mate.
> 
> View attachment 274028


Thanks John. That's an beautiful specimen, with a very decent stripe. 8)
It's great to finally see some CB Aussies being produced with good vertebral striping. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## DarkApe (Dec 20, 2012)

some more pics of my female GTP bred by my mate Marcus Rayner from Hills Reptiles


----------



## xterra (Dec 26, 2012)

My little yearling starting to fill out a bit now.
View attachment 275236


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 26, 2012)

very nice xterra


----------



## LOFTYBOB (Dec 26, 2012)

Our little boy "Puff"just turned 2.


----------



## tangy1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Head shoot of my 2 year old girl.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 3, 2013)

tangy1 said:


> Head shoot of my 2 year old girl.


Great shot, you captured the blue color well. Was that picture taken outdoors?


----------



## tangy1 (Jan 3, 2013)

A little Male.


----------



## mattchondros (Jan 3, 2013)

View attachment 275875
Our 3 year old male


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 4, 2013)

updated photo of Shanti outside of takeaway container!


----------



## caliherp (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## viridis (Jan 7, 2013)

This is one of my favourite Chondros and possibly one of the prettiest snakes I have ever owned.


----------



## sara_sabian (Jan 7, 2013)

I can understand why this one is a favourite, wow! Have you bred him/her before? I'd be hugely interested in any offspring if you do... provided they aren't radioactive like this one looks to be


----------



## caliherp (Jan 8, 2013)

viridis said:


> This is one of my favourite Chondros and possibly one of the prettiest snakes I have ever owned.


That is one hot critter. IMO one of the best GTP's I've seen an Australian own.


----------



## Justdragons (Jan 8, 2013)

caliherp said:


> That is one hot critter. IMO one of the best GTP's I've seen an Australian own.



Too right that is a stunning python you have there )


----------



## 3easySnakes (Jan 8, 2013)

My first post but here is my girl.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 8, 2013)

stunning!!!

And by the way: welcome!!!


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 8, 2013)

*High yellow*

My yellow female i recently purchased for my yellow male Big Bird


----------



## nasool (Jan 8, 2013)

recent pic of our Green, coming along nicely. Has the most placid nature.


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 11, 2013)

Nake being his handsome self, he's progressively losing more and more of his yellow as he grows. You'd think at 18 months he would have been done with the change.


----------



## caliherp (Jan 15, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> Nake being his handsome self, he's progressively losing more and more of his yellow as he grows. You'd think at 18 months he would have been done with the change.



Im not sure about Aussie greens but, the Biak local can take up to 4 years to complete there change. While Sorongs can change almost overnight.


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 15, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Im not sure about Aussie greens but, the Biak local can take up to 4 years to complete there change. While Sorongs can change almost overnight.


guys got blue on him cali , not an aussie native green still a very nice green though sarah i personally prefer the blues


----------



## caliherp (Jan 15, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> guys got blue on him cali , not an aussie native green still a very nice green though sarah i personally prefer the blues


I didn't know that thanks for the info. I like blue in GTP's as well. Personally I'm building up a high yellow group. I can't afford the 15K high blues, maybe one day.


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 15, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I didn't know that thanks for the info. I like blue in GTP's as well. Personally I'm building up a high yellow group. I can't afford the 15K high blues, maybe one day.


no worries its the same with the red hatchies , native(aussie) greens wont throw a red bubs in the clutches only yellows


----------



## caliherp (Jan 15, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> no worries its the same with the red hatchies , native(aussie) greens wont throw a red bubs in the clutches only yellows


Ya the red neos came from hiland animals. They also for the most part(there are acceptions) produce the most desired phenotypes.


----------



## SarahScales (Jan 15, 2013)

Well! Since you asked... (I know you didn't ask but I'm going to show you anyway!) More of Nake!


----------



## caliherp (Jan 16, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> Well! Since you asked... (I know you didn't ask but I'm going to show you anyway!) More of Nake!



I really like the pictures of snakes postured up and looking away. They look so regal.

- - - Updated - - -

I really like this shot I had to share.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jan 16, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I really like the pictures of snakes postured up and looking away. They look so regal.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I really like this shot I had to share.



That my friend is a beautiful creature!!! 

Cheers Dave


----------



## PistolPython (Jan 16, 2013)

Got myself a GTP today. It has been a 15 year wait. So happy with the python I just have to think of a name


----------



## caliherp (Jan 17, 2013)

daveandem2011 said:


> That my friend is a beautiful creature!!!
> 
> Cheers Dave


Thank you. It is the most aggressive snake I own. Right after that picture it kissed my finger, and three more times on the way back to its tub lol.


----------



## Albs (Jan 17, 2013)

*gtp*

One of my holdbacks I bred in 2011


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jan 17, 2013)

PistolPython said:


> View attachment 277946
> View attachment 277947
> 
> 
> Got myself a GTP today. It has been a 15 year wait. So happy with the python I just have to think of a name



Ugly little worms aren't they joking that is a cracker mate, what local is that one?

cheers Dave


----------



## PistolPython (Jan 17, 2013)

daveandem2011 said:


> Ugly little worms aren't they joking that is a cracker mate, what local is that one?
> 
> cheers Dave



It's a native crossed with merauke

- - - Updated - - -

My 5yr old daughter was so happy when we went to pick up the GTP from URS that she was doing a happy dance and clapping. I think she was more excited than me. Its great to see she excited about it. I got home from work and she told me everything that the snake had done. She must of been watching it all day.


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 29, 2013)

Shanti turning green so fast and new shed.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 29, 2013)

If only I could afford one... So beautiful


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Jan 30, 2013)

Squirt the first day I got him/her and now almost finished colour change











- - - Updated - - -



Gonemad said:


> Just got back from airport picking her up this is my little girl Shanti thank you Diane and Simon I'm so happy



I have a sibling from the same clutch. How nice are they!


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 30, 2013)

Mitchr1 I was going to asks when I seen your takeaway container? 
They are the Best mine is female and I can get her out day or night without a worry!
My kids love her to bits even with them fighting who's gets to hold her she doesn't care.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Jan 30, 2013)

Gonemad said:


> Mitchr1 I was going to asks when I seen your takeaway container?
> They are the Best mine is female and I can get her out day or night without a worry!
> My kids love her to bits even with them fighting who's gets to hold her she doesn't care.


Yes very placid. Mine has no problems at all with handling. Still Unsexed though. Have another coming from his second clutch in late feb/march


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 30, 2013)

Shanti is more of a olive green now! Only her spine and tail is yellow!


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is another sibling to your two! Mojito is very easy to handle during the day, but once the lights go out its kill mode!


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Jan 30, 2013)

[Q=Chondrobsessed;2310093]




Here is another sibling to your two! Mojito is very easy to handle during the day, but once the ights go out its kill mode![/QUOTE]
I cant wait till the blue begins to really come out in squirt. Then get to experience it all over again when i pick up the second


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jan 30, 2013)

Still changing


----------



## Tristis (Jan 30, 2013)

very nice Flaviruthless!

- - - Updated - - -

very nice Flaviruthless!

- - - Updated - - -

im getting mine on monday! i cant wait!


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 2, 2013)

Little edited.

- - - Updated - - -






- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Rampant (Feb 3, 2013)

mitchR1 said:


> Little edited.- - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Second pic is a cracker! So how little edited is it?


----------



## PistolPython (Feb 3, 2013)

How old was your GTP when it started to change colour. Thats a nice looking snake.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 3, 2013)

Rampant its not that edited. Just used my phones picture editor to up the contrast in the first photo. Second photo I only added the fade out frame and the last is just normal

PistolPython around 13 months when it started changing


----------



## Trimeresurus (Feb 3, 2013)

Little yellow worm


----------



## Tristis (Feb 4, 2013)

my new baby


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 4, 2013)

Tristis said:


> my new baby
> View attachment 280468



I bet excited doesn't even cover it! Beautiful


----------



## Tristis (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks, yeah im very happy with them!


----------



## Tristis (Feb 4, 2013)

one more pic.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 13, 2013)

Little ripper you've got there mitchR1

Someone new:


----------



## No-two (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## TheChondroCharm (Feb 19, 2013)

[/QUOTE=No-two;2320373]



[/QUOTE]

TThat's awesome.Love the high white spots


----------



## No-two (Feb 27, 2013)

This photo shows the spots a bit better.


----------



## SarahScales (Feb 28, 2013)

More of my little man! It's so good to finally have him eating regularly now. He's been on hopper mice for far too long considering his age and size but as he rarely ate and I was concerned about prolapse, I didn't move him up. Now he's slowly progressing up through the mice sizes until I can get him on to adult. He's eaten three weeks in a row now!


----------



## Pamahu (Mar 1, 2013)

I can finally add to the thread! 
Here is my little banana! 
An awesome birthday present.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice Kym.. 

I hope it has been worth the wait!

No-Two's animal in the post above is from the same parents, so yours may look similar as an adult.


----------



## Pamahu (Mar 1, 2013)

Was so worth the wait!

Cant thank you enough!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 2, 2013)

These two Aussie's are a little lacking in the pattern department..


----------



## Tristis (Mar 3, 2013)

nice snakes every one.


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 3, 2013)

I love that second one John, the reduced pattern is really nice.

A new addition:





















The sire of this hatchy is a really nice high yellow animal so it should be interesting to see how it develops.


----------



## gozz (Mar 5, 2013)

very nice Craigs oz line..?


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks awesome Saran_sabian! Great photos.

Squirt growing so quickly now. Confirmed the other day he is male.


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, yes Gozz this little one was sired by Oz


----------



## RobynTRR (Mar 6, 2013)

Chondros are always great photo subjects : )


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 6, 2013)

*sigh* one day lol one day  all very lovely i have been enjoying this thread so much.


----------



## ingie (Mar 7, 2013)

The new enclosures I made  (Heating and thermostat are hidden but present  )


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Mar 7, 2013)

your enclosures are so nice! almost art pieces! Can you give me some details on them? What are you using to heat? Where did you get black track?
Thanks, I absolutely love them!


----------



## Vixen (Mar 7, 2013)

ingie said:


>



That's a really nice display, well done! It showcases the animals beautifully instead of having them in tubs or racks all bunched together.


----------



## ingie (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks  I got the cubes at Bunnings. I painted the tracks black with non toxic paint. There are 2 perches in each one, made of pipe with end caps on, suspended by chain that is hanging from metal hooks. There is ventilation hidden at the back behind fake plants, and there is a stretch of 50watt heat cord in each one, regulated by a thermostat to keep it at 32 degrees at the top perch throughout the day. One perch is lower at the back, and the temperature is less at that perch so they have choice. The bowls are $2 soup mugs from Kmart


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks ingie, they look fantastic! I've almost finished my build and I hate the white tracks, did a test with spray paint but it comes off too easily


----------



## ingie (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd rather do black touch ups than have bright white ones


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 7, 2013)

they look amazing!

just found them on bunnings website, are you sure there big enough for adult gtps?


----------



## ingie (Mar 8, 2013)

No . Who said anything about adults? These are just a "for now" thing. I will probably use them for hatchie jungles when the GTP's outgrow them. Then I will make bigger versions for the GTP's.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 8, 2013)

awwwk i see! my mistake haha they look amazing tho!


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Mar 8, 2013)

ingie said:


> Thanks  I got the cubes at Bunnings. I painted the tracks black with non toxic paint. There are 2 perches in each one, made of pipe with end caps on, suspended by chain that is hanging from metal hooks. There is ventilation hidden at the back behind fake plants, and there is a stretch of 50watt heat cord in each one, regulated by a thermostat to keep it at 32 degrees at the top perch throughout the day. One perch is lower at the back, and the temperature is less at that perch so they have choice. The bowls are $2 soup mugs from Kmart



Were they just the $25 ones from bunnings?


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 8, 2013)

yeah i think? thats what i found.


----------



## zulu (Mar 16, 2013)

*re Show*

BFR green was looking hungry and tail luring and a few of the adult females one shedding tonight.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 17, 2013)

Two little Aussie's that will be looking for new homes soon..


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 17, 2013)

NICE John! There amazing!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers mate, they are easy on the eye..


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 17, 2013)

I forgot to ask John, but when do you think mine is due for a shed?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey Andrew,

Your one shouldn't be too far off a shed now. It's a little tricky to spot an opaque gtp and you will most likely notice a skin hanging off the perch before you know it. You'll have to take a snap and post it in this thread


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 17, 2013)

Cheers mate.

I will definitely put a picture up when I get the chance. 

It's such a little champ and I recommend yours to anyone who is interested in getting their first GTP.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 18, 2013)

Shed last night.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bred by John Comino.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 18, 2013)

That is a cracker Serpent!!!
Looks a lot like mine when I first got it from John. It's absolutely Beautiful now, you sure are in for a treat when it colours up


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm very lucky indeed!!!

Have you got any pictures of yours in this thread?


----------



## Vixen (Mar 18, 2013)

Jeez you guys are making me even more excited to get mine in a few weeks time! Will be my first GTP so can't wait to see him / her - in the process of setting up a lovely little black display enclosure at the moment.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 18, 2013)

Vixen can you post a pic of the enclosure?  and lovely gtp you have there serpent_gazeux! Our two gtp I just posted pics of in another thread!


----------



## Vixen (Mar 18, 2013)

I'll be sure to post photo's as soon as it's complete!


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, awesome!! It's always nice seeing how others set the gtp enclosures up!


----------



## Hoplophile (Mar 19, 2013)

Couple of mine...a bit over 12 months old.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice green!!


----------



## Grunter023 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine have been like this all night and still going this morning. Bit early yet to be mating isn't it?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 21, 2013)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> I'm very lucky indeed!!!
> 
> Have you got any pictures of yours in this thread?



Hi serpent, John posted a pic of mine for me cause I'm one of those special people that can't figure it out.

cheers Dave


----------



## Barrett (Mar 21, 2013)

Grunter023 said:


> Mine have been like this all night and still going this morning. Bit early yet to be mating isn't it?



I think they are trying to beat all the other GTP's and have the first babies of the season :lol:


----------



## caliherp (Mar 22, 2013)

Grunter023 said:


> Mine have been like this all night and still going this morning. Bit early yet to be mating isn't it?


Congrats. It looks like she is having a ovulation in those pictures.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## caliherp (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> View attachment 286005
> View attachment 286006



I'm really like the white diamonds on the red neo. Does it have some Biak blood in it?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks - it's from a 'blue' line cross - neither of the parents look like they have biak blood. Another one of my greens shares the same dam - this is how he turned out;


----------



## caliherp (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Thanks - it's from a 'blue' line cross - neither of the parents look like they have biak blood. Another one of my greens shares the same dam - this is how he turned out;
> View attachment 286051



Blue line? I thought there was not any blue lines in Australia?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 26, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Blue line? I thought there was not any blue lines in Australia?



There are a lot of mixed animals here - some exhibit more blue than others. I didn't mean it as an established 'blue line' like you guys have - I just meant that the red neo is from a crossing between a male that has more blue than would be deemed 'normal' and a female that has nice blue markings (is now completely hormonal blue). To my knowledge it's the first time they have been paired so I'm pretty excited to see how all of the babies turn out.


----------



## caliherp (Mar 26, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> There are a lot of mixed animals here - some exhibit more blue than others. I didn't mean it as an established 'blue line' like you guys have - I just meant that the red neo is from a crossing between a male that has more blue than would be deemed 'normal' and a female that has nice blue markings (is now completely hormonal blue). To my knowledge it's the first time they have been paired so I'm pretty excited to see how all of the babies turn out.


Keep us updated. Im hopeing for the best you and the lil one. Remember all the blue lines we have started out with little more blue then sarongs or jayas have. With alot of work and time you guys wll have super blues aswell. I wish they would lift the import/export ban for just one day. Its probably a good thing though(for me atleast) id go bankrupt.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 26, 2013)

Here you go Dave ...


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 26, 2013)

So mine could look something like that?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 26, 2013)

It has the same parents. Fingers crossed


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 26, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here you go Dave ...
> 
> View attachment 286447



Your a good man Mr Comino


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't thank me, thank the snake lol!


----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 26, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Don't thank me, thank the snake lol!



It gets better with every slough


----------



## Vixen (Mar 26, 2013)

daveandem2011 said:


> Your a good man Mr Comino



Is that one finished it's colour change or still going? Lovely animal.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 26, 2013)

Awesome gtp you have!


----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 26, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Is that one finished it's colour change or still going? Lovely animal.



Thank you I am very lucky. As for the colour change, it has not had any yellow for a long time but the white and subtle blue on it keep improving


----------



## Lacelover (Mar 26, 2013)

how much do you sell these little critters for?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> Awesome gtp you have!



Thanks pythonlovers


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Mar 26, 2013)

Lacelover said:


> how much do you sell these little critters for?



John is the man to ask.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 26, 2013)

Lacelover said:


> how much do you sell these little critters for?



If you have a look in the for sale section I believe John still has some available


----------



## Vixen (Mar 26, 2013)

daveandem2011 said:


> Thank you I am very lucky. As for the colour change, it has not had any yellow for a long time but the white and subtle blue on it keep improving



Can't wait to watch mine grow and go through the colour change, it will be my first GTP so a big learning curve but something very different to what I have. 

Mines coming from John also, but hoping he/she develops a nice bright lime green like the parents!


----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 26, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Can't wait to watch mine grow and go through the colour change, it will be my first GTP so a big learning curve but something very different to what I have.
> 
> Mines coming from John also, but hoping he/she develops a nice bright lime green like the parents!



It is my first GTP also, and my first snake. But there is a lot of great information out there and some great fact/care sheets available.
And John has always answered any questions that I have had, ever since I picked it up in August 2012.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 26, 2013)

the colour change is so amazing to watch! haha how it is your first snake? i didnt think you could get the licence you need to keep them straight up?


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Mar 27, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> the colour change is so amazing to watch! haha how it is your first snake? i didnt think you could get the licence you need to keep them straight up?



In qld you can keep up to two restricted snakes on a recreational licence. And greens are the only restricted. Elapids are also not allowed on a general licence though


----------



## Pythonlovers (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh, fair enough! Enjoy the little fella haha


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 27, 2013)

mitchR1 said:


> In qld you can keep up to two restricted snakes on a recreational licence. And greens are the only restricted. Elapids are also not allowed on a general licence though



Are womas no longer restricted? It makes no difference to me, I got the upgrade years ago, I'd just like to know. Cheers.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 27, 2013)

As far as I know they're are still restricted. I upgraded my license a few months ago and had to speak over the phone with someone to prove I was capable of housing and breeding them properly etc. I doubt they would have went through the trouble to do that if Womas weren't restricted anymore? ( unless it's been changed in the past few weeks )


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 29, 2013)

Two more hatchlings that are feeding well and looking great.





..and Vixen's soon to be


----------



## ChondroAddict (Mar 29, 2013)

*2012 clutch*

One of last seasons colouring up nicely.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## justinschoeman (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## daveandem2011 (Apr 4, 2013)

justinschoeman said:


>



That is beautiful mate; what is the local 

cheers Dave


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 4, 2013)

That's a really nice young gtp Justin, I'd love to know who bred that one , if you wouldn't mind dropping me a pm I'd really appreciate it


----------



## justinschoeman (Apr 4, 2013)

daveandem2011 said:


> That is beautiful mate; what is the local
> 
> cheers Dave


hi dave he or she donno yet is a ozzy x biak =]


----------



## No-two (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 8, 2013)

Caught this little glow-worm having a drink.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 9, 2013)

I took these images a yr ago when he was owned by a mate

Now he lives here with me and has a new name - Absinthe 

View attachment 287966


View attachment 287967


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 9, 2013)

A young Biak @ 7 months of age. solar 17


----------



## Barrett (Apr 9, 2013)

so cute Solar! Can't wait for the day that I can legally get myself a pair of Biaks


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 10, 2013)

SarahScales said:


>




Great colour! How old?


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 10, 2013)

He's two in a week.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 10, 2013)

how big is he? and what are you feeding him on? just curious is all


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 10, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> how big is he? and what are you feeding him on? just curious is all



Not really sure how big he is. Roughly 90cm, maybe just under. And he is on mice  He is only a little guy as he was a really really slow feeder to start with (according to his previous owner and definitely to begin with in my care) but is really starting to put on weight now. Feel free to ask questions, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh fair enough, I was just curious cause mines 18 months or so and he's a big boy haha but yeah started out strong and was on rats every early.


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 11, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> Oh fair enough, I was just curious cause mines 18 months or so and he's a big boy haha but yeah started out strong and was on rats every early.



Lucky! Hopefully my little man will pick up now that I can get him feeding regularly. When I picked him up he was only eating a hopper mouse every 3 weeks or so, so as you can imagine he's only a tiny little guy. Now I have him on a mouse once weekly and the weight is coming on slowly but he is really picking up length.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 11, 2013)

why was he only getting one every 3 weeks? and a mouse? strange.... haha but least its getting there! ours in one weaner rats every week and a half.. and about 1.2m? or so his last shed was about 120ish haha give or take.

but no the less! amazing looking gtp you have!


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 11, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> why was he only getting one every 3 weeks? and a mouse? strange.... haha but least its getting there! ours in one weaner rats every week and a half.. and about 1.2m? or so his last shed was about 120ish haha give or take.
> 
> but no the less! amazing looking gtp you have!



His previous owner was concerned with prolapse of putting him up a feed and he was offered weekly but only took a feed monthly. I guess he was just a terrible feeder from the start. I found the trick of snapping a baby quail in half and defrosting it with his mouse has got him eating on a weekly basis but he is still a nervous eater so if you don't put his waterbowl back in the right place, he will go off his feed again for a week.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 11, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> His previous owner was concerned with prolapse of putting him up a feed and he was offered weekly but only took a feed monthly. I guess he was just a terrible feeder from the start. I found the trick of snapping a baby quail in half and defrosting it with his mouse has got him eating on a weekly basis but he is still a nervous eater so if you don't put his waterbowl back in the right place, he will go off his feed again for a week.




poor little guy! hope get comes good for you eventually.
do you only have the one gtp?


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 11, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> poor little guy! hope get comes good for you eventually.
> do you only have the one gtp?



He's definitely on his way! He has eaten every week for the last two months excluding a shed week. So he is really getting better at the whole eating thing. And he is actually starting to strike, which is new, he used to just take it really awkwardly and wait for me to leave. 
Yeah, I only have one. He is my special boy.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 11, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> He's definitely on his way! He has eaten every week for the last two months excluding a shed week. So he is really getting better at the whole eating thing. And he is actually starting to strike, which is new, he used to just take it really awkwardly and wait for me to leave.
> Yeah, I only have one. He is my special boy.



thats awesome! hope he keep it up! do you have any pics of his enclosure?


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 11, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> thats awesome! hope he keep it up! do you have any pics of his enclosure?



Not really, his enclosure is perfectly plain. It is just an enclosure with repti-carpet, a water bowl and a ceramic emitter. Any decorations (surprise surprise!) put him off his food again. He is getting more and more confident so I am sure one day when he gains some weight and a bit of size he may be a little more manageable.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Apr 11, 2013)

SarahScales said:


> Not really, his enclosure is perfectly plain. It is just an enclosure with repti-carpet, a water bowl and a ceramic emitter. Any decorations (surprise surprise!) put him off his food again. He is getting more and more confident so I am sure one day when he gains some weight and a bit of size he may be a little more manageable.



fair enough, poor guy! he cant handle much can he.


----------



## gozz (Apr 12, 2013)

I was wondering which color phase people prefer with theses greens...? got to love a good dorsal stripe


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 12, 2013)

gozz said:


> I was wondering which color phase people prefer with theses greens...? got to love a good dorsal stripe




Heavy dorsal stripe, black mite phase and ofcourse the legendary blue lines are my favourite


----------



## gozz (Apr 12, 2013)

see if this is a better pic


----------



## chondro09 (Apr 12, 2013)

Here's a stripe for you and a high yellow, both my animals


----------



## SarahScales (Apr 12, 2013)

chondro09 said:


> Here's a stripe for you and a high yellow, both my animals



That stripe... I'd do anything for an animal like that!


----------



## M.Carinata (Apr 12, 2013)

I thought I'd share somes pics of my new additions! I'd like to thank John Comino and Greg Prostamo for my little beauties.

Pascal from Greg, he/she is from the the Adrian Hemens line. 




Eema from John - Australian Native GTP. Clutch mate to the babies in the previous hatchling photos posted by him.


He's really quite placid - not that I'm handling him or anything- he just smells mice here. :L

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 18, 2013)

Getting another baby gtp this Wednesday. The excitement never wears off. I will flood this space with photos


----------



## M.Carinata (Apr 18, 2013)

What locale MitchR1?


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 19, 2013)

M.Carinata said:


> What locale MitchR1?



sorong


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 19, 2013)

mitchR1 said:


> sorong



Pure sorong? now you HAVE TO post loads of pics lol. Sorongs are so beautiful as hatchies and as adults, that pattern... sigh.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 19, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> Pure sorong? now you HAVE TO post loads of pics lol. Sorongs are so beautiful as hatchies and as adults, that pattern... sigh.


As far as I know they are pure. This is one from the 2011 clutch. Now I'm getting one from the 2012 pairing


----------



## borntobnude (Apr 19, 2013)

this is a PNG female


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 19, 2013)

This is the pairing that produced the one I'm about to get I believe


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 19, 2013)

mitchR1 said:


> This is the pairing that produced the one I'm about to get I believe



I have one from a 2010 clutch from the same mother. Mine turned out nicely - I'm sure you will be very happy. I don't think you can ever be sure about the sire because SXR use multiple males (I was told this by Simon Stone when I enquired before purchasing my animals).


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 19, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> I have one from a 2010 clutch from the same mother. Mine turned out nicely - I'm sure you will be very happy. I don't think you can ever be sure about the sire because SXR use multiple males (I was told this by Simon Stone when I enquired before purchasing my animals).



Yeh i gathered as much. They were the photos I recieved though so that's all I can go by :s


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 25, 2013)

Just picked up the newest addition to my gtp family. 
Will get more photos once it's settled


----------



## 5potted (Apr 25, 2013)

Meet Shrek, my newest addition (thought I'd keep with the disney theme as my female is Mushu (from Mulan)).
Massive thanks to Michael Cermak! The photos don't do him justice!


----------



## Tablemanners (Apr 25, 2013)

5potted said:


> Meet Shrek, my newest addition (thought I'd keep with the disney theme as my female is Mushu (from Mulan)).
> Massive thanks to Michael Cermak! The photos don't do him justice!




Wow, really like the white spots. Mine is starting to get those.
how old are they?


----------



## 5potted (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks  he's 4 and a half and the female in my avatar is 2 and a half. Both Aussie natives, the female is SXR lineage. Look forward to see what the future brings with these 2.


----------



## Waterrat (Apr 25, 2013)

"Massive thanks to Michael Cermak! The photos don't do him justice!"

My pleasure, I am happy that you're happy. lol

Michael


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Apr 26, 2013)

Could some of you with nice adult enclosures please post some pics?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Apr 26, 2013)

chondro09 said:


> Here's a stripe for you and a high yellow, both my animals



Wow that Dorsal stripe is insane!!! Beautiful snake mate


----------



## daveandem2011 (Apr 26, 2013)

Getting my little green worm sexed tomorrow.

very excited,you should come along if you are free mr Comino


----------



## daveandem2011 (Apr 27, 2013)

It's a Boy!!

guess that means I will have to buy a little girl from John now.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Apr 27, 2013)

No worries. I'm sure I'll have something for you mate..

Would have been good to catch up. There's always next time


----------



## Tristis (Apr 29, 2013)

this one is getting greener


* i dont think my pics working


----------



## sara_sabian (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice, looks like that one will have some nice black on it as it gets older


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 29, 2013)

Tristis said:


> this one is getting greener
> View attachment 289197
> 
> * i dont think my pics working


Looking good  Which pairing is this from?


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Apr 29, 2013)

Mojito in its new home



image(3) by zeawyatt, on Flickr

build= http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/first-diy-enclosure-uber-pic-203901/


----------



## Tristis (Apr 29, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Looking good  Which pairing is this from?



thanks, its one of the aru x biak's. the blue is just starting to creep in, it also has an aqua coloured nose. 
i cant wait to see how it turns out, the other sibs are still bright yellow.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 29, 2013)

Is ir from the male with white blotches and the female with the black? If so then I have a sibling


----------



## Tristis (Apr 29, 2013)

yep same as your sib. is yours still yellow?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 29, 2013)

Not completely - yellow w dorsal markings but very very dark (green almost black) on the sides. I'll send you through a photo when I can  You should post some more piccies of your babies.


----------



## PistolPython (Apr 29, 2013)

This is my GTP Midori it has just turned 7 months. I am finally starting to see a bit of green coming through


----------



## Tristis (Apr 29, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Not completely - yellow w dorsal markings but very very dark (green almost black) on the sides. I'll send you through a photo when I can  You should post some more piccies of your babies.



alright heres 2 more... 


yours sound like its going well, is it changing quickly or like mine just looks a bit greener every week?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 29, 2013)

I've only had mine for a week; it changed very quickly between photos that I saw of it but I haven't noticed any change in person (yet). 

P.S. Your other bubs are looking great


----------



## Tristis (Apr 29, 2013)

thank you 

they have just about out grown there tubs. 

cant wait to see pics of your little one.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mine has begun her colour change, changing quite slowly actually. 
The colours aren't accurate though, still learning to use my DSLR


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 1, 2013)

An Aussie..


----------



## sara_sabian (May 1, 2013)

reptileKev81 said:


> View attachment 289265
> 
> 
> Mine has begun her colour change, changing quite slowly actually.
> The colours aren't accurate though, still learning to use my DSLR



I don't mean any offence but something looks off with that animal, it's very wrinkly and looks pretty thin. Maybe it's just the photo but it looks like part of the body is indented. I'm not trying to be nasty but it just doesn't look okay and I'd hate for you to lose it. Enjoy the colour change, it's an exciting time.

Looking good John


----------



## daveandem2011 (May 1, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> I don't mean any offence but something looks off with that animal, it's very wrinkly and looks pretty thin. Maybe it's just the photo but it looks like part of the body is indented. I'm not trying to be nasty but it just doesn't look okay and I'd hate for you to lose it. Enjoy the colour change, it's an exciting time.
> 
> +1 looks sick to me?


----------



## TheChondroCharm (May 2, 2013)

Got a snazzy photo of squirt today


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (May 5, 2013)

Starting to see white dots down the spine.

Bred by John Comino.


----------



## daveandem2011 (May 5, 2013)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> Starting to change down the spine.
> 
> Bred by John Comino.



Its very pretty mate.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (May 6, 2013)

I've just noticed that my picture is upside down.


----------



## M.Carinata (May 6, 2013)

Serpent_Gazeux said:


> Starting to see white dots down the spine.
> 
> Bred by John Comino.




I have a clutch mate to your little one from John also, he's starting to show some white dots as well. Soo cute!


----------



## daveandem2011 (May 6, 2013)

M.Carinata said:


> I have a clutch mate to your little one from John also, he's starting to show some white dots as well. Soo cute!



I have one of John's, 18 months old.


and it has sick dorsal patterns


----------



## M.Carinata (May 6, 2013)

I saw a picture from earlier in this thread, he/she is stunning!


----------



## ad (May 6, 2013)

So.... do you think that hatchie will develop more white dots than what are already showing through, or will that be all it has?


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (May 6, 2013)

I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## daveandem2011 (May 6, 2013)

M.Carinata said:


> I saw a picture from earlier in this thread, he/she is stunning!



Thanks, it's a little boy


----------



## daveandem2011 (May 6, 2013)

ad said:


> So.... do you think that hatchie will develop more white dots than what are already showing through, or will that be all it has?



Mine started out just like that one, and the white dots just kept on coming I think there is every chance it will have plenty.

although I have seen an uncle of our snakes with almost none, and it is a cracker of a snake.

it also happens to be on display at the Brisbane museum


----------



## M.Carinata (May 6, 2013)

Here is my little ones spots appearing..

Eema was bred by John:-

















And little Pascal, such a sweet little thing came from Greg


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (May 6, 2013)

Love the reduced pattern.


----------



## M.Carinata (May 6, 2013)

Thank-you!


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 6, 2013)

For Tristis; my new little one.


----------



## sara_sabian (May 7, 2013)

The two little guys are siblings, their older siblings show a lot of black and a clutchmate is looking very promising.


----------



## Flaviruthless (May 7, 2013)

Lovely photos Sara - do you mind if I ask who bred these?


----------



## sara_sabian (May 7, 2013)

Thanks, I'll shoot you a pm


----------



## longqi (May 7, 2013)

4 yr old dad
Peter Nicholson's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Vixen (May 7, 2013)

I'm now the very proud new owner of my first GTP courtesy of John, so finally can add my own photo now! ~

They are such an amazing python, it's beautiful to see one in the flesh.


----------



## longqi (May 8, 2013)

another nice male from different locale




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201193041372654&set=a.10201081985116317.1073741827.1369191669&type=3&theater


----------



## DarkApe (May 8, 2013)

they are absolute crackers there people bloody awesome


----------



## Tristis (May 8, 2013)

Flaviruthless, yours looks the same as mine when it first started going green.


this guy is getting greener to.


----------



## 5potted (May 8, 2013)

My 2 newest GTPs 17 months old from mixed bloodlines. Male has the yellow/blue and the female has the black  




​


----------



## caliherp (May 10, 2013)

longqi said:


> another nice male from different locale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice full stripe. Are the two that you posted WC? If so where were they collected. Great looking animals. I just can't get over the full stripe. A great example of a phenotype. Merauke?


----------



## longqi (May 10, 2013)

Merauke gets you first prize
Biak is the other one

Part of our breeding stock


----------



## DarkApe (May 10, 2013)

the Merauke is a craker mate


----------



## 5potted (May 11, 2013)

My *very special* new gtp testing ALL branches in the enclosure, yep the photo is loaded right way up


----------



## M.Carinata (May 11, 2013)

Haha Spotted! Isn't it amazing the strength the have to be able to stay like that! So beautiful


----------



## 5potted (May 11, 2013)

Haha yes amazing, it's been 7 hours since I spotted him lying like that and he hasn't moved an inch yet. He's an odd one, all my others hate being sprayed with water but he doesn't even flinch. I thought he was dead the first time I sprayed him and he didn't move, had to give him a good poke to make sure he was still alive 

add it: still going strong this morning and a better photo too


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 12, 2013)

A little fella who'll be looking for a new home soon


----------



## Chondrobsessed (May 12, 2013)

5potted said:


> Haha yes amazing, it's been 7 hours since I spotted him lying like that and he hasn't moved an inch yet. He's an odd one, all my others hate being sprayed with water but he doesn't even flinch. I thought he was dead the first time I sprayed him and he didn't move, had to give him a good poke to make sure he was still alive
> 
> add it: still going strong this morning and a better photo too



What a weirdo! I think he must really not want anyone taking his new perch!


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 13, 2013)

Just took this with my phone


----------



## M.Carinata (May 13, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> A little fella who'll be looking for a new home soon
> 
> View attachment 289680




John, don't tempt me!


----------



## Greenmad (May 13, 2013)

Some piccys


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (May 13, 2013)

Hoarder! :lol:


----------



## caliherp (May 14, 2013)

longqi said:


> Merauke gets you first prize
> Biak is the other one
> 
> Part of our breeding stock



Biak was my first guess. It does look kindof hilandish to me though, because of how dark it is and the blues it has in it. Do you mind if I shoot you a p.m to talk about this a little more. I'm wondering if my imports were produced by you guys. 

Regards, Patrick


----------



## daveandem2011 (May 15, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> The two little guys are siblings, their older siblings show a lot of black and a clutchmate is looking very promising.


they are just Fn Hot


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 16, 2013)




----------



## TheChondroCharm (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ikons (May 20, 2013)

*My guys*

Shrek and Allen...not sure of sex yet but their great handlers and great to look at


----------



## onimocnhoj (May 24, 2013)

Here are two pictures of one I bred the year before last. Owned by a top bloke.
The snake is looking great!


----------



## zulu (May 25, 2013)

The big female here if pic works


----------



## sara_sabian (May 25, 2013)

She's a beauty zulu, pair her with anyone this season?


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2013)

Damn! she is beautiful


----------



## zulu (May 25, 2013)

sara_sabian said:


> She's a beauty zulu, pair her with anyone this season?



Paired her with freddo,see what happens in future.


----------



## xterra (May 26, 2013)

My female tonight in the typical pose.
View attachment 290408


----------



## No-two (Jun 3, 2013)

Heres another pretty one bred by John Comino.


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jun 4, 2013)

No-two said:


> Heres another pretty one bred by John Comino.


Even if you had not stated it was another Comino special. I would have asked.
its ridiculous how old mate?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jun 4, 2013)

My boy refused his first feed ever on Saturday. I guess that's him for the winter.

when do most of you try again?

cheers David


----------



## No-two (Jun 4, 2013)

She (I'm pretty sure its a girl, although it was a pain to probe) will be two at the end of this year?


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh I hope it's a girl for you mate. Mine is about 19 months now, I'm just waiting for John or Kieran to let me know when they have a pretty girl for me


----------



## 5potted (Jun 5, 2013)

When I first purchased a gtp, I was so paranoid about dehydration problems from all the stories you hear, that beyond the usual spraying routine, I would take a waterbowl up to her twice a week to drink. I now own 5 and all but one are willing to except water this way from me. 






and a photo of my 7month old starting to develop some white spots (well 3 so far and you can only just see 2 of them in the photo...)


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful Hayden! 

It's funny how seeing some of these greens now as young adults can make me jealous haha..

I will sex some of the others here in the next few weeks, so I shall keep you posted Dave 

and that is one spoilt little snake there 5potted lol.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 10, 2013)

Quick photo I snapped a moment ago of my little one.


----------



## BloodRunsCold (Jun 10, 2013)

beautiful aminal's every one of them i'm extremely jealous atm for you breeders out there whats the best way to sell these guy's I mean if I where breeding id be extremely cautious with the sellers if you kno what I mean just interested because I think ive decided my next rep's from looking through this post lol?


----------



## rustys.reptiles (Jun 11, 2013)

larks said:


>



loving the blue tail


----------



## caliherp (Jun 11, 2013)

I just bought myself a new DSLR. This is the first picture I took. Not bad for not messing around with the settings IMO.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jun 11, 2013)

caliherp said:


> I just bought myself a new DSLR. This is the first picture I took. Not bad for not messing around with the settings IMO.




Awesome quality! And very nice green you have there 

Also! Gotta love the nice PVC burning you done there hahah


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jun 11, 2013)

rustys.reptiles said:


> loving the blue tail



Sucks being the third wheel. 

In that photo


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 11, 2013)

View attachment 291136
not a real good pic but it is one none the less


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jun 12, 2013)

harley0402 said:


> View attachment 291136
> not a real good pic but it is one none the less



Did not work mate


----------



## caliherp (Jun 14, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> Awesome quality! And very nice green you have there
> 
> Also! Gotta love the nice PVC burning you done there hahah


Lol it looks better then just plain white perches.


----------



## caliherp (Jun 17, 2013)

Last week I got in a pvc cage. I assembled it and test ran it. I just put this one in last night. Im really happy whith how well this cage is holding heat and humidity. I can't wait till I can save up enough to switch all my reptiles into the same style enclosures. Please excuse the perch on the cage floor. It was the one it was on when I put it in the enclosure.


----------



## nasool (Jun 22, 2013)

Recent pics of our GTP Peridot.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 22, 2013)

Love it absolutely love the blue on it. Has this come on with age or is this a young GTP?


----------



## longqi (Jun 22, 2013)

Pick the locale??


----------



## nasool (Jun 22, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Love it absolutely love the blue on it. Has this come on with age or is this a young GTP?



He is going on 2 years old and it doesn't seem to be fading, he was a red neo. Can't wait to see how he turns out. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 22, 2013)

nasool said:


> He is going on 2 years old and it doesn't seem to be fading, he was a red neo. Can't wait to see how he turns out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Love it congrats on a great looking GTP


----------



## caliherp (Jun 23, 2013)

longqi said:


> Pick the locale??


It looks like a viper to me.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 25, 2013)

Quite proud of this photo, best one I've taken of her yet! (just assuming it's a female - hasn't been sexed yet)

She just recently shed too, and is starting to develop some of the lighter scales down her spine. Not sure if this means the colour change will be following soon, but super excited anyway!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jun 25, 2013)

Even made it to your avatar!! Very nice.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 25, 2013)

Indeed she did!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 25, 2013)

Gorgeous photo Vixen!

An update on a little red...


----------



## Tristis (Jun 25, 2013)

nice flaviruthless, fingers crossed it get lots of blue.
this one is getting getting greener.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jun 25, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Last week I got in a pvc cage. I assembled it and test ran it. I just put this one in last night. Im really happy whith how well this cage is holding heat and humidity. I can't wait till I can save up enough to switch all my reptiles into the same style enclosures. Please excuse the perch on the cage floor. It was the one it was on when I put it in the enclosure.




What are you using to hold you PVC there? And very nice enclosure and gtp!!


----------



## caliherp (Jun 26, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> What are you using to hold you PVC there? And very nice enclosure and gtp!!


Ill get a picture for you later. Its hard to explain.
I was messing around with my new dslr last night.


----------



## caliherp (Jun 26, 2013)

I bought a new GTP today. I'm going to wait till June 8th to have it shipped so I have time to get the thermostat shipped and get its enclosure perfect. Photo courtesy of the breeder.

 I don't know why the text is all messed up but its to late for me to care. work early in the Morning.


----------



## caliherp (Jun 27, 2013)

@Pythonlovers here are a couple pictures that show you how I have my perches secured to the side of the cage. I have a upside down T made out of PVC secured to the side of the enclosure. 





I have notches on both sides of the end cap,(is that what they are called?) so it slides rite into place and it is secure with no roll.





Regards, Patrick


----------



## PistolPython (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is my GTP Midori just turned 9 months old. IN the last week has started turning green.


----------



## 5potted (Jun 27, 2013)

This boy keeps getting more and more unusual from sleeping for days on a vertical branch now lying around and over his water bowl?!


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jun 27, 2013)

caliherp said:


> @Pythonlovers here are a couple pictures that show you how I have my perches secured to the side of the cage. I have a upside down T made out of PVC secured to the side of the enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Patrick!
Very helpful!!  now I can fix mine haha did you just cut up some PVC pipe to make the t? Or did you have a sheet of PVC?

Cheers Jesse

Also what size PVC you using?


----------



## jibbyt (Jun 27, 2013)

5potted said:


> This boy keeps getting more and more unusual from sleeping for days on a vertical branch now lying around and over his water



I would put in a much larger bowl. Mine can swim in theirs, they love it.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jun 27, 2013)

jibbyt said:


> I would put in a much larger bowl. Mine can swim in theirs, they love it.




What?! How big is your bowl haha mine don't go need to water bowl unless they wanna have a drink  its so cute watching them swing down and have a drink ha


----------



## 5potted (Jun 27, 2013)

Haha that's just the bowl I keep under the heat light to help with humidity, the proper waterbowl is built in (stein enclosure) and is about 20cm diameter


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jun 27, 2013)

Jesus!! Maybe I need to invest in bigger bowls haha!


----------



## 5potted (Jun 27, 2013)

another weird position to add to the collection, his name is quiet fitting since Absinthe makes you do weird and wonderful things haha

Most of mine only use their waterbowls for drinking or pooping in except for once when one popped their head in for a dip. So in general a larger bowl hasn't been required, it's just whats been built in to my enclosures.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Jun 27, 2013)

Fair enough, yeah I only rarely see one of mine actually drink from the water bowl, usually both of mine drink when I spray them  but my male has been acting odd lately but I have been advised that males act weird this time of year


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 27, 2013)

5potted said:


> another weird position to add to the collection, his name is quiet fitting since Absinthe makes you do weird and wonderful things haha
> 
> Most of mine only use their waterbowls for drinking or pooping in except for once when one popped their head in for a dip. So in general a larger bowl hasn't been required, it's just whats been built in to my enclosures.



Omg he is seriously the cutest thing. He must amuse you

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5potted (Jun 27, 2013)

I call my herp room my relaxation room as I go in and sit there for ages just watching them, they never cease to amaze me, especially Absinthe!


----------



## Becca-Marie (Jun 27, 2013)

Atm all my guys are in my room, or am i in theirs? Lol. I cant wait to own a gtp but want to make sure i have the experience and knowledge to properly care for them. Love them

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caliherp (Jun 30, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> Cheers Patrick!
> Very helpful!!  now I can fix mine haha did you just cut up some PVC pipe to make the t? Or did you have a sheet of PVC?
> 
> Cheers Jesse
> ...


Its made out of a sheet of pvc. In regards to pvc size I use 1/2", there are two 1" perches in there that I need to change out.


----------



## onthillside (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking promising


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 1, 2013)

onthillside said:


> Looking promising



Looks good indeed! How long ago did mating finish?


----------



## Bec (Jul 1, 2013)

My little Cleo (my fiancé is holding "it")


----------



## onthillside (Jul 1, 2013)

Jeffa said:


> Looks good indeed! How long ago did mating finish?


Maybe a week or so, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 1, 2013)

This is my Aussie girl that finished mating 2 and a half weeks ago. Ripening folicles I believe are strongly taking place.


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 2, 2013)

Keep us updated onthillside, looking good.  Any pics of the sire?

Cheers Jeffa


----------



## onthillside (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah here is dad and grandad


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 2, 2013)

Wicked! Love the Sarongs. Good job mate.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 2, 2013)

onthillside said:


> Yeah here is dad and grandad


You have some really nice snake, do you breed other species other than BHP's and GTP's?


----------



## onthillside (Jul 2, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> You have some really nice snake, do you breed other species other than BHP's and GTP's?


That's all for this year. Fingers crossed for some albino spotteds next year.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 2, 2013)

onthillside said:


> That's all for this year. Fingers crossed for some albino spotteds next year.


I saw that albino on your facebook page but wasn't sure if it was yours or not.


----------



## onthillside (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeffa said:


> Wicked! Love the Sarongs. Good job mate.


Thanks. Yeah they are my favourite


----------



## zulu (Jul 4, 2013)

Senor Bang Bang and Miss Poosang at it all day


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 4, 2013)

Very nice Zulu. Keep us posted on how it goes. Where abouts are these housed, as in which state? 
cheers mate.


----------



## herp.derp (Jul 4, 2013)

my new gtp
full enclosure can be seen here
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/custom-gtp-enclosure-205991/

View attachment 292513


----------



## xterra (Jul 5, 2013)

Caught my girl having a drink the other night just after lights out.
View attachment 292521


----------



## Vixen (Jul 5, 2013)

My little ones new setup, i've had him/her in a tub rack but it's gotten a little bit bigger now so felt comfortable moving her into this. Crappy photo, it looks much nicer in person!

It's one of those square melamine box units purchased from Bunnings, customised with rear vents, sealed joins and a 6mm polycarbonate front. The bottom section is fixed, and the top section lifts up and down. A heatpad is attached to the left wall for a horizontal gradient.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jul 5, 2013)

Vixen said:


> My little ones new setup, i've had him/her in a tub rack but it's gotten a little bit bigger now so felt comfortable moving her into this. Crappy photo, it looks much nicer in person!
> 
> It's one of those square melamine box units purchased from Bunnings, customised with rear vents, sealed joins and a 6mm polycarbonate front. The bottom section is fixed, and the top section lifts up and down. A heatpad is attached to the left wall for a horizontal gradient.


Hi Vixen, love the enclosure and the GTP. May I ask is that sphagnum moss as the substrate or am i seeing things???


----------



## Vixen (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah it's moss, changing it over to some coco husk next week, wanted something to hold a bit of moisture.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Yeah it's moss, changing it over to some coco husk next week, wanted something to hold a bit of moisture.



Lovely animal. Can I ask why you're switching to the coco husk?


----------



## Vixen (Jul 5, 2013)

Just for ease of cleaning and looks really, I find the moss gets very dry and flaky after a while, even if misted. So just going to put in a 3cm layer of cocohusk substrate which will blend in more with the dark colours too and make the snake stand out more.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 5, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Just for ease of cleaning and looks really, I find the moss gets very dry and flaky after a while, even if misted. So just going to put in a 3cm layer of cocohusk substrate which will blend in more with the dark colours too and make the snake stand out more.



Thanks Vixen. I'm trying to decide which of the two I prefer aesthetically, I've never used coco husk before.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 6, 2013)

Just a word of advice for those of you who keep your greens on lose substrate. I'd put a paper plate under the snake when you go to feed it. I've had one dip the head of the mouse in coco fiber. It was a pain trying to spray the substrate off the mouse without it releasing. Now I only use paper towels. To keep the humidity up I dump a little water on the cage floor. Not to much so it stays wet all day, just enough to last the day.

Regards, Patrick


----------



## Tristis (Jul 7, 2013)

the green guy is getting more blue slowly. red one is turning yellow, and the yellow guy is getting white spots.


----------



## No-two (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## zulu (Jul 7, 2013)

*show us your greens*

A little red on its perch.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 8, 2013)

that's a nice baby Zulu! what did the adults look like?


----------



## zulu (Jul 8, 2013)

Parents were biack tristan, cheers


----------



## justinschoeman (Jul 8, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIFOqqwJk1c video that i made of my little one feeding =]


----------



## Vixen (Jul 8, 2013)

No-two said:


>



Any info on this one? Beautiful animal!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 8, 2013)

Two more


----------



## No-two (Jul 8, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Any info on this one? Beautiful animal!



An Australian from John Comino. Coming up 2 years old this year.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jul 8, 2013)

He/she is utterly gorgeous No-two, you should be proud. What vibrant colouring.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 8, 2013)

No-two said:


> An Australian from John Comino. Coming up 2 years old this year.



That is exactly what I wanted to hear haha. Hopefully mine might turn out something similar, that's a really beautiful example.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jul 26, 2013)

15/7/13



 

25/7/13





99% certain he shed plugs two nights ago.


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 26, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Two more
> 
> View attachment 292694
> View attachment 292695



Hi Flav

Is that yellow on the right paired with another yellow? And secondly are you based in Aus?


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 26, 2013)

Order my copy of The more complete chondro today, hopefully will know it back to front before I get my GTP after this breeding season.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 26, 2013)

Playing around with my new camera! One showing some white dorsal scales starting to come through, and another of the little one having a ball out in the shrubs. :lol:


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Jul 26, 2013)

Love em. Especially Biak's


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 26, 2013)

Jeffa said:


> Hi Flav
> 
> Is that yellow on the right paired with another yellow? And secondly are you based in Aus?



Hi Jeffa,

He's not old enough to breed yet (would be lucky if he's big enough next year) and yes, I am based in Australia


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 26, 2013)

Aren't greens just magic!

Here is a sibling to yours Vixen. Some white popping up here as well 




Funny how the excitement isn't always about the yellow to green. The white is the icing with Aussies!


----------



## zulu (Jul 26, 2013)

Aussies like tomato sauce john


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 27, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> Aren't greens just magic!
> 
> Here is a sibling to yours Vixen. Some white popping up here as well
> 
> ...


When you talk about the white popping are you talking about the six scales turning a bit white?


----------



## Bushman (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes Andynic, that's what he's talking about, although I can count ~20 future white scales in that pic. There is no doubt more that we can't see. 
These whitish scales appear just prior to ontogenetic colour change and become the white vertebral spots seen in native GTP's.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Yes Andynic, that's what he's talking about, although I can count ~20 future white scales in that pic. There is no doubt more that we can't see.
> These whitish scales appear just prior to ontogenetic colour change and become the white vertebral spots seen in native GTP's.


Cheers mate, now I have enlarged the photo I can see more white spots. Forgive me but I am just getting started with GTPs or will be anyway.


----------



## Bushman (Jul 27, 2013)

No worries. They're a fascinating and mysterious species that we still have so much to learn about.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 27, 2013)

Well said mate.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 28, 2013)

I took my Jayapura outside for a couple pictures today.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jul 28, 2013)

Seeing double..?


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 28, 2013)

This is my female, pre lay shed??? Seems the timing does not add up completely since observed mating! Other than that swelling, extremely uncomfortable, and going off food when 24/7 heat has been applied. Any ideas anyone? I am pretty sure i witnessed ovulation about a week and a half ago. Also is male that she has been mated with.
View attachment 294088
View attachment 294089


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know about anyone else but I can't see your picture Jeffa


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 28, 2013)

How about now??


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 28, 2013)

Pictures work now. I'm sure someone with some more experience breeding greens will be able to help


----------



## Jeffa (Jul 28, 2013)

Flaviruthless said:


> Pictures work now. I'm sure someone with some more experience breeding greens will be able to help



hope so. I guess I will find out in about 14 to 21 days mif she lays eggs. Your snake on the right pic i thought was a pure yellow of breeding age, hence the question.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 30, 2013)

Can't wait to read this, it arrived today thanks to Herp Books.


----------



## caliherp (Jul 31, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Can't wait to read this, it arrived today thanks to Herp Books.



Its a great read. Well thought out and well put together. I guarantee your going to enjoy it.


----------



## zulu (Aug 1, 2013)

Biack likes the pink rats


----------



## caliherp (Aug 2, 2013)

zulu said:


> Biack likes the pink rats



Very nice Biak. I usually see reds with large dorsal saddles, so I'm curious to see where this one goes. Keep us updated. 

Regards, Patrick


----------



## zulu (Aug 2, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Very nice Biak. I usually see reds with large dorsal saddles, so I'm curious to see where this one goes. Keep us updated.
> 
> Regards, Patrick



Thanks pat ile keep you updated.


----------



## tangy1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Blue Belly.


----------



## zulu (Aug 3, 2013)

Young female that recently sloughed.


----------



## Pamahu (Aug 8, 2013)

Starting to change.. 
Looks a lot greener in real, picture don't show true colour.
Cant call it my little banana anymore..


----------



## Chondromad (Aug 11, 2013)

View attachment 294860
Love this little fella


----------



## Pamahu (Aug 14, 2013)

Argh having to much trouble uploading pictures.
I'm sorry but you are going to have to deal with massive pics.
My little dude has gone from a yellow worm curled around my finger (taken a few months ago) to almost completely green with some beautiful white spinal spots.
The colour change has been in the last week.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow! That one is turning out to be beautiful. I bet you can't wait for the completion of the colour change.

Lots of white there!


----------



## Pamahu (Aug 15, 2013)

Defiantly can't wait for the completion, it's defiantly a beauty iPhone does no justice (all pics taken with an iPhone)


----------



## Jeffa (Aug 16, 2013)

My Dame is laying eggs as I type! will post pics soon. day 16 post prelay shed. WOHOO


----------



## Mitchjamo (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## zulu (Aug 16, 2013)

A few pics, Snr Bang Bang and young red starting to go orange and yellow.


----------



## Tristis (Aug 17, 2013)

a couple of pics from today. the green guy looks a bit dull as he's going to shed. the next is just starting to change. the 3rd one is getting yellower and its markings more red, I cant wait to see what this one turns in to. the last one is also getting more yellow and green.


----------



## Jeffa (Aug 17, 2013)

My girl laying 15 eggs and 2 slugs last night. (going to be a long 50 days)


----------



## caliherp (Aug 17, 2013)

Tristis said:


> View attachment 295194



This one is my favorite. Is it a Biak?


----------



## gemnfert (Aug 17, 2013)

Jeffa said:


> My girl laying 15 eggs and 2 slugs last night. (going to be a long 50 days)  View attachment 295195



I was hoping to see the pic, but it didn't work for me


----------



## Tristis (Aug 18, 2013)

caliherp said:


> This one is my favorite. Is it a Biak?



its a biak x biak cross. the yellows have biak blood as well.


----------



## Chondromad (Aug 18, 2013)

*More pics*


----------



## xterra (Aug 20, 2013)

My Girl out on the lawn today




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Pizzalover (Aug 21, 2013)

GTP are certainly nice, are they good handlers as adults?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 21, 2013)

Mine are good handlers, every animal is different though.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 21, 2013)

Here are some shots of a green I bred the season before last. It is now owned by Beautyreptiles. 





Thanks for sending me the pics Monica!


----------



## No-two (Aug 24, 2013)

That looks uncomfortable.


----------



## caliherp (Aug 25, 2013)

No-two said:


> That looks uncomfortable.



very nice. Can you post a pic of the sire?


----------



## caliherp (Aug 25, 2013)

Pizzalover said:


> GTP are certainly nice, are they good handlers as adults?



It all depends on the individual. I have one who never lets a chance to bite my head off pass, I also have another witch I can handle at night time. After these years of trying to "tame" my chondros I have learned one thing, to let them do what they want.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 30, 2013)

My new baby arrived a little early. I love it , thanks John.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 30, 2013)

That's going to be a nice snake mate. Please keep us posted on it's colour change!


----------



## No-two (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## zulu (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice male No two ,pic of little red thats light orange and yellow now with bits of green starting to appear, shed last night.


----------



## No-two (Sep 6, 2013)

That's not the male I used was having trouble with the photo. Here he is. 





This is the girl when she was looking brighter.





Nice one zulu, I would like a red baby, maybe this year.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 6, 2013)

Those two are my dream GTP's, super jealous No-two.


----------



## zulu (Sep 6, 2013)

Has good blue on him No two ,like that type .
Noticed thats the male and female, both have good blue should produce nice hatchos.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 7, 2013)

wow some awesome snakes here. Blown away by some of the pics here. Keep em coming.


----------



## zulu (Sep 13, 2013)

Some more pics taken outside, the red is changing gradually.


----------



## Greenmad (Sep 19, 2013)

Havnt posted in a while here are some recent pics.


----------



## Jimie (Sep 19, 2013)

2 of my favorite things zulu orchids and pythons beautiful specimens


----------



## caliherp (Sep 19, 2013)

Greenmad said:


> Havnt posted in a while here are some recent pics.



Beautiful chondros. Its amazing what some Biak blood will do.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 24, 2013)

This is me and my green having some APS time, just kidding I had it out for cleaning and and went to the computer for a quick photo.


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Sep 25, 2013)

Havent been active in a while so here's my youngest. 3 days ago was still fully yellow.


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 25, 2013)

Greenmad said:


> Havnt posted in a while here are some recent pics.


They are some funky colours there that you have.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 26, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> This is me and my green having some APS time, just kidding I had it out for cleaning and and went to the computer for a quick photo.



I can't get over how tiny it is!!! I thought my jungle was small but s/he is positively itty bitty!!! Way too cute


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 27, 2013)

His face is turning green overnight.


----------



## No-two (Sep 28, 2013)

One of my girls not looking her best. I really do hate the dull green. She's normally so vibrant and pretty.


----------



## xterra (Oct 2, 2013)

This little girl was keeping a close eye on me this morning while I changed her water.


----------



## 5potted (Oct 3, 2013)

The true meaning of toilet training your python:





plus a shot from Monday and today  can't wait for the full transition.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Getting more green daily , it looks like I will have a nice white dorsal stripe and blue markings on the face.


----------



## Tristis (Oct 3, 2013)

one from today


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tristis said:


> one from today/QUOTE]
> How old is this one? Has it finished its colour change?


----------



## Tristis (Oct 3, 2013)

nah its got a little bit of changing left to go, its only about 10mths old.

- - - Updated - - -

heres the same snake (on the right) next to one of its siblings, the sib was bright yellow 2 weeks ago!


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tristis said:


> nah its got a little bit of changing left to go, its only about 10mths old.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Nice, my one has taken about a week so far and was slow the first few days.


----------



## Tristis (Oct 3, 2013)

your little guy is a native right? hes going to be a very nice snake when it bigger.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tristis said:


> your little guy is a native right? hes going to be a very nice snake when it bigger.


Yeah he is an Aussie. Thanks I think he will be nice too.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 8, 2013)

An update on my GTP colour change.


----------



## 5potted (Oct 9, 2013)

mother was completely green, father half and half green/yellow so I'm hoping she holds some of the yellow. If not all of it at least the V on her nose


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 9, 2013)

5potted said:


> mother was completely green, father half and half green/yellow so I'm hoping she holds some of the yellow. If not all of it at least the V on her nose


Very nice, how old is this one?


----------



## 5potted (Oct 9, 2013)

About 10 months, just over 100g


----------



## zulu (Oct 12, 2013)

Reds progress ,


----------



## ingie (Oct 12, 2013)

My new little Aussie GTP male going through his change. Bred by Kieran Aland. He has a lot if white spotting, which I am very pleased with.

I ended up with all females, so had to get another one


----------



## zulu (Oct 12, 2013)

Thats a nice one ingie ,all the hatchlings ive grown up have been females also,i had to buy in the males .


----------



## caliherp (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## ingie (Oct 17, 2013)

He is a cutie!!!


----------



## caliherp (Oct 17, 2013)

ingie said:


> He is a cutie!!!



Great looking lil one. The stripe is coming in nice. It's going to be a stunner with all that blue coming in.


----------



## ingie (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks  I love him


----------



## Vixen (Oct 18, 2013)

Ingie - he/she is beautiful!

My one and only little girl (assuming) is starting to change finally too - so excited! 

She was exactly 12 months old a few days ago. In shed at the moment aswell little bugger, so as soon as she does I can get some nice photo's to put up.


----------



## zulu (Oct 19, 2013)

Pic from today of Snr Bang Bang


----------



## Vixen (Oct 19, 2013)

Thursday:







Today :


----------



## No-two (Oct 20, 2013)

Not the best photo but this guy I bred from last season has changed recently.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## No-two (Oct 21, 2013)

Fantastic stripe on that one andynic it's going to be a stunner when it losses the blue and is a nice green with stripe.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 21, 2013)

No-two said:


> Fantastic stripe on that one andynic it's going to be a stunner when it losses the blue and is a nice green with stripe.


Thanks mate. I hope it brightens up like its parents, they are very nice snakes. Any idea when the other colours start to fade out as this is my first GTP?


----------



## No-two (Oct 21, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Thanks mate. I hope it brightens up like its parents, they are very nice snakes. Any idea when the other colours start to fade out as this is my first GTP?



I think it would go mostly on size, not age. But my Australians lost it within a few sloughs of turning green. I'd say it varies though.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2013)

That one is lovely Andynic! Here's another of mine, now day 4 of the change.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 21, 2013)

Vixen said:


> That one is lovely Andynic! Here's another of mine, now day 4 of the change.


Wow that one has seemed to go through a lot of change in a short time. I like most GTP's but especially like the Aussie ones. How old and big is your one? I am not sure on the weight of mine , it is the only snake that I haven't weighed because I do not like to take it off the branch.


----------



## saintanger (Oct 21, 2013)

new guy


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 21, 2013)

Andynic,

Your GTP looks the same age as Vixen's ..


----------



## gozz (Oct 21, 2013)

Couple to use over my females next season


----------



## 5potted (Oct 22, 2013)

Gozz that first one is amazing, do you know what type of gtp he is?

Three weeks in and this little one seems to be holding some of the yellow  all my boys are in shed so thought I'd show off some of the girls for next season. First my aussie gtp, second my non-native gtp who has a mixture of blue (can't tell very well as the sun had gone down but the second pic sort of shows it), black speckles and a full yellow belly.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 22, 2013)

5potted said:


> Gozz that first one is amazing, do you know what type of gtp he is?
> 
> Three weeks in and this little one seems to be holding some of the yellow  all my boys are in shed so thought I'd show off some of the girls for next season. First my aussie gtp, second my non-native gtp who has a mixture of blue (can't tell very well as the sun had gone down but the second pic sort of shows it), black speckles and a full yellow belly.


Some very nice greens there. One question though, in the last picture is that how all greens go towards the tail? It just looks strange to me but I also have not seen a lot of the tail end of GTP's.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 22, 2013)

Some more from today, they're so photogenic!


----------



## 5potted (Oct 22, 2013)

She was about to poop  since I've had her she holds on until she's practically about to burst, always freaks me out that she's going to prolapse but she drinks well and sheds fine.


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 22, 2013)

5potted said:


> She was about to poop  since I've had her she holds on until she's practically about to burst, always freaks me out that she's going to prolapse but she drinks well and sheds fine.



She needs more exercise, bigger enclosure, more perches, interesting environment that gets changed from time to time. She will poop like a trooper. Trust me.

Michael


----------



## 5potted (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, she's never been one to move around much so I'll try changing it up to give her a bit more sensory stimulation. The size isn't an issue although in comparison to yours they're probably tiny


----------



## jakethomas (Oct 31, 2013)

My new little female Aussie GTP.


----------



## 5potted (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't help myself, had this boy out for a swim and drink as he's coming up to shed so took a quick snap 






and my blue boy just shed (iphone photo sorry, no flash either)


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 6, 2013)

Mum, Dad & Hatchies (clutch #1)
Our first clutch of Greens!





















- - - Updated - - -

Mum, Dad & Hatchies (clutch #2)


----------



## LB_Reptiles (Nov 6, 2013)

nice guys


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Nov 8, 2013)

Bred by John Comino


----------



## Trimeresurus (Nov 15, 2013)

One of mine


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Nov 15, 2013)

here's my little dude - not even 1 yet! starting to change color at the tip of his nose


----------



## Tristis (Nov 18, 2013)

this one is 11 months old and just on 3 foot long.


----------



## xterra (Nov 18, 2013)

My girl moved enclosures tonight





Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## No-two (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## caliherp (Nov 22, 2013)

No-two said:


>



I love the pattern on that one. Is there a green blush over its eyes? What's this little ones lineage?


----------



## No-two (Nov 22, 2013)

The parents are sorong x australian. Last year a few of them seemed to have a green tinge above the eyes when they hatched but it didn't stay after a slough or two. I like the patern on it also. Can't wait to get home tonight and hopeuflly its fully out.


----------



## gozz (Nov 22, 2013)

A few hatchies this season

- - - Updated - - -

Dad to these


----------



## Tristis (Nov 22, 2013)

nice greens every one! fingers crossed the black stay on this one.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 23, 2013)

No-two said:


> The parents are sorong x australian. Last year a few of them seemed to have a green tinge above the eyes when they hatched but it didn't stay after a slough or two. I like the patern on it also. Can't wait to get home tonight and hopeuflly its fully out.



Is this a repeat pairing? If so can you post some pictures of the yearlings? I would love to see how they turn out as I haven't seen very many iron range crosses.


----------



## Colin (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## No-two (Nov 29, 2013)

caliherp said:


> Is this a repeat pairing? If so can you post some pictures of the yearlings? I would love to see how they turn out as I haven't seen very many iron range crosses.



I only kept a small number of the babies last season and they varied from what looks similar to a sorong to a pretty standard looking Australian (as yearlings).


----------



## zulu (Nov 29, 2013)

gozz said:


> A few hatchies this season
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Dad to these



Like that red worm ,demon looking father .


----------



## caliherp (Nov 29, 2013)

No-two said:


> I only kept a small number of the babies last season and they varied from what looks similar to a sorong to a pretty standard looking Australian (as yearlings).



Thank you for the info. The reason I ask is I am trying to compile as much info about breeding chondros and what they turn out like based on parents, neo color and pattern etc. Again thanks for the info. 

Regards, Patrick


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 5, 2013)

Updated photo.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## andynic07 (Dec 18, 2013)

Very nice snake [MENTION=32210]Trimeresurus[/MENTION] and a good photo as well, what camera did you use?


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 18, 2013)

[MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] Thanks mate, camera is a Nikon D5200 I think, not mine and I have no idea about the lens either. I just took the picture.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 19, 2013)

[MENTION=32210]Trimeresurus[/MENTION] , that green in stunning love the colours


----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 19, 2013)

[MENTION=30348]thomasssss[/MENTION], thanks mate. Not sure where he's going with his colors, he's been slowly changing over 6 months+. Only just got some yellow left on his tail that will hopefully stay.


----------



## SarahScales (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## bredli (Dec 22, 2013)

Aussies


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 22, 2013)

Two of my little ones.


----------



## caliherp (Dec 28, 2013)

Greenmad said:


> Two of my little ones.



How old is the second one? Its definitely a keeper. Is it a pure Biak or a Biak outcross?


----------



## Colin (Dec 28, 2013)

Russell Grant line aussie male






- - - Updated - - -

adult aussie female


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 28, 2013)

caliherp said:


> How old is the second one? Its definitely a keeper. Is it a pure Biak or a Biak outcross?



Hi caliherp, he is 26 months old. He is also from a biak outcross pairing.


----------



## zulu (Dec 28, 2013)

Greenmad said:


> Hi caliherp, he is 26 months old. He is also from a biak outcross pairing.



Looks confused Ryan, send it here LOL


----------



## Greenmad (Dec 28, 2013)

zulu said:


> Looks confused Ryan, send it here LOL



Lol zulu not a chance.
here are some more up close pics of him.


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 30, 2013)

The second picture looks like that digital camo!


----------



## andynic07 (Dec 30, 2013)

My wife made this so forgive the choice in songs.

Flipagram - Music: Katy Perry - Roar

Edit: I just checked the link and it will only work with a phone


----------



## Shane09 (Dec 30, 2013)

These pythons are just so gorgeous, I would really love to own one 

You are all so lucky


----------



## caliherp (Jan 1, 2014)

Greenmad said:


> Hi caliherp, he is 26 months old. He is also from a biak outcross pairing.



Its a keeper for sure. Is the black holding or slowly turning green? I love the lime green and white belly.


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 1, 2014)

caliherp said:


> Its a keeper for sure. Is the black holding or slowly turning green? I love the lime green and white belly.



Hey mate so far its holding the black, fingers crossed it stays.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 2, 2014)

What do the GTP experts and people who have actually found some in the wild think about this video? Is it pretty close with details?


[MENTION=20112]longqi[/MENTION]


----------



## Colin (Jan 3, 2014)

New Russell Grant female 












Russell Grant male


----------



## caliherp (Jan 3, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> What do the GTP experts and people who have actually found some in the wild think about this video? Is it pretty close with details?
> 
> Tree python variation - AlbinoChondro.com - YouTube
> @longqi



The video you linked just shows pictures. If your talking about the local video and its accuracy then that's debatable. Some think there are many separate locals others think there are very few. Here is a link to a local discussion thread on a forum I frequent.


Some More Locality Discussion in Morelia Viridis Forum, Green Tree Python Forum, Chondro Forum Forum 

Daniel Natusch shares some of his field experience in that thread as well. .

- - - Updated - - -



Colin said:


> New Russell Grant female
> 
> 
> 
> ...



none of the pictures you have posted have shown up for me.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 3, 2014)

caliherp said:


> The video you linked just shows pictures. If your talking about the local video and its accuracy then that's debatable. Some think there are many separate locals others think there are very few. Here is a link to a local discussion thread on a forum I frequent.
> 
> 
> Some More Locality Discussion in Morelia Viridis Forum, Green Tree Python Forum, Chondro Forum Forum
> ...



Should have checked the link, I will try to fix it.
Here is the new link and thanks for the discussion link.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=c4-feed-u&v=Rd5oxHKiMtE


----------



## No-two (Jan 3, 2014)

That female is stunning Colin. Russell really has some stunning snakes and breeds fantastic greens.


----------



## Colin (Jan 3, 2014)

No-two said:


> That female is stunning Colin. Russell really has some stunning snakes and breeds fantastic greens.



Thanks hayden. But yes all credit to Russell. He breeds beautiful chondros and I was very lucky to end up with something so special

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristis (Jan 3, 2014)

Colin said:


> New Russell Grant female
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your pics arnt working for me either mate. I bet there nice snakes but!


----------



## Colin (Jan 3, 2014)

Tristis said:


> your pics arnt working for me either mate. I bet there nice snakes but!



sorry tristis and caliherp, Ive gone over my settings and this album is public so not sure why? but will try to message you the pics as well as caliherp.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 3, 2014)

cheers mate, its all working now.
heres one from today.


----------



## zulu (Jan 3, 2014)

Colin said:


> Thanks hayden. But yes all credit to Russell. He breeds beautiful chondros and I was very lucky to end up with something so special
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk



Works here colin ,Russels are best, no use doing the time if they aint got the white line.


----------



## Tristis (Jan 3, 2014)

heres a better pic


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 3, 2014)

Colin said:


> New Russell Grant female
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pictures appear to work on my home computer but not on the tapatalk app. Stunning looking Aussies mate. Where is Russell Grant located?


----------



## Colin (Jan 9, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Your pictures appear to work on my home computer but not on the tapatalk app. Stunning looking Aussies mate. Where is Russell Grant located?



thanks for the comments. yeah sorry but not my fault mate, I've done what I can to open permissions for people when I prefer to keep my albums privacy to friends and people I know. In my opinion tapatalk is a rubbish phone app anyway and if I want to use a forum I access it through the internet on my phone. 

Russell is a well known breeder who has been around for a long time. Im surprised you have never heard of him? He's in Victoria.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 9, 2014)

Colin said:


> thanks for the comments. yeah sorry but not my fault mate, I've done what I can to open permissions for people when I prefer to keep my albums privacy to friends and people I know. In my opinion tapatalk is a rubbish phone app anyway and if I want to use a forum I access it through the internet on my phone. Russell is a well known breeder who has been around for a long time. Im surprised you have never heard of him? He's in Victoria.


Heard his name and seen his snakes but didn't know where he was from. Thanks


----------



## congo_python (Jan 10, 2014)

My yellow girl


----------



## Greenmad (Jan 10, 2014)

Tristis said:


> heres a better pic
> View attachment 303315



Looking very nice mate. 

- - - Updated - - -

Good looking animal Congo.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 15, 2014)

My little Aussie is moving house. I hope it likes it.
[MENTION=14551]onimocnhoj[/MENTION]


----------



## ViridisVixen (Jan 15, 2014)

View attachment 304104
One of my babies changing colour from a couple of years ago!


----------



## Ikons (Jan 22, 2014)

*A few pics*


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 28, 2014)

My little Aussie shedding.


----------



## No-two (Feb 2, 2014)

I bred this girl last year. I'm very happy with how she's turning out.


----------



## Mr.James (Feb 2, 2014)

Very cool chondro No-two.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 5, 2014)

I would be very happy too No-Two - she is stunning! Do you expect the blue to stay?


----------



## No-two (Feb 5, 2014)

[MENTION=21789]Flaviruthless[/MENTION] Her mother and father are sorong x aussie. The mum has a fair bit of blue however this girls is better (compared to when her mum was a yearling) so I expect it to remain much like a pure sorong, time will tell I guess.


----------



## bredli (Feb 22, 2014)

Couple of pics from today. First inside with flash, Second outside without flash.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 22, 2014)

bredli said:


> Couple of pics from today. First inside with flash, Second outside without flash.


Nice Aussie GTP mate. I prefer the outside no flash photo for the slightly darker colour. Nice snake.


----------



## bredli (Feb 22, 2014)

Cheers mate.


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## The_Geeza (Feb 24, 2014)

Awsome mate ... Not bitey?


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Awsome mate ... Not bitey?


Nah not during the day, like a puppy dog but I do not handle it that often because they are more of a look at snake. At night time though it is party time and it will strike at shadows moving.


----------



## Pamahu (Feb 25, 2014)

Sitting in the dark after a morning spray.


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 25, 2014)

Amazing pythons only if I had the money for them then most of my house would be filled up will them


----------



## Ikons (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## solar 17 (Mar 1, 2014)

one of my young males. solar 17


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 8, 2014)

ssshhh l am snoozing !!! solar 17


----------



## Becceles (Mar 8, 2014)

This is my little one, born mid November


----------



## colubridlover (Mar 9, 2014)

Snakelove said:


> I don't think he's quite happy being a third wheel mate. lol


fantastic


----------



## daveandem2011 (Mar 12, 2014)

onimocnhoj said:


> Here are some shots of a green I bred the season before last. It is now owned by Beautyreptiles.
> 
> View attachment 295409



Wow that is beautiful


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Mar 13, 2014)

View attachment 307236
View attachment 307237
View attachment 307238
View attachment 307239
View attachment 307240
View attachment 307241


----------



## bredli (Mar 21, 2014)

nom nom time.


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 23, 2014)

Headshot with my iphone. ~B~


----------



## xterra (Mar 25, 2014)

My female shed tonight then was a good liitle girl and relieved herself in the water bowl. Easy cleaning night.




Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 26, 2014)

just had a shed/slough. solar 17 ~B~


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 26, 2014)

This boy had a shed a little while ago


----------



## bredli (Apr 17, 2014)

This yearling male just shed, Pics with and without flash.


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Apr 20, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 21, 2014)

DazTopEndPythons said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Stunning snake! If you ever want to sell it let me know


----------



## Tristis (Apr 21, 2014)

a couple from the weekend.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 23, 2014)

DazTopEndPythons said:


>



ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS! 

What license do you need to keep a GTP in Western Australia? They look amazing and I just love the way they drape themselves over branches and would love to keep one one day down the track 

SOOOO GORGEOUS I WILL EXPLODE!!!


----------



## Vixen (Apr 23, 2014)

So many gorgeous animals! Here's my little one, haven't updated on him/her in a while.


----------



## canidaevulpes (Apr 23, 2014)

My friends lovely GTP. Great to take photos of, as always.


----------



## Jarrah (Apr 25, 2014)

3 year old female Aussie bred by Ray Feild









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bredli (May 5, 2014)

Gtp2


----------



## Owzi (May 6, 2014)

> What license do you need to keep a GTP in Western Australia?



Unfortunately for the herpers in WA & Tassie, you guys can only keep indigenous species from your state.


----------



## Ramsayi (May 24, 2014)

*Must be that time of the year*


----------



## andynic07 (May 24, 2014)

Ramsayi said:


>


Love is in the air. Good luck.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jun 4, 2014)

I drove 5 hours to pickup this little Green Tree Python from Brian Champion on the weekend. We have named him/her Fern and have set him/her up in the enclosure I built.
His/her father is a Biak and mother is a Aru x Biak, so I guess that makes this one a 75% Biak, 25% Aru (if I've worked that out correctly).


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 9, 2014)

Colours? Greens are Green.


----------



## beastcreature (Aug 10, 2014)

Having some technical difficulties here.


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 10, 2014)

These girls are looking nice and lumpy.


----------



## bredli (Aug 15, 2014)

My greens from today.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 15, 2014)

My little smurfette with a belly full.


----------

